# Northern Ireland girls part 8 ....



## Suzie

Happy chatting and  to all

xx


----------



## shaz2

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh  first in our new home...lol..i did cheat a wee bit!!!...lol

xx


----------



## Suzie

I had feeling you would be first to post


----------



## galaxy girl

hi everyone.......


----------



## shaz2

Shushhhhhhhh suzie dont tell them my secret...lol...  

hi galaxygirl, hows u?...x


----------



## weeoonagh

Hi Girls...can I join the party too!!!


----------



## shaz2

hi wee oonagh come on in, its very quiet the nite...


----------



## weeoonagh

everyones off gallavanting!! what with no work in the morning  

Looking forward to a wee lie in too, but then again up at 7 to spray anyway, so if things go the way they have been that will be me wide wake listening to DH and our wee puppy snore their heads off


----------



## shaz2

you have exactly the same morning ahead of u as me...including the pup an hubby snoring...lol....well must head de bed, im shattered, catch use all in morning...xxx


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls hows everyone in our new wee home?


----------



## lmk

hi all, loving our new home


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls  

Sunbeam, just a quick post to let you and the other girls know that sadly it was a BFN for Tearful  , her OTD was Thurs, but obviously it wasn't my place to say, but she said to let you girls know as her computer is still not fixed.  She said she might get on DH work computer next week to say hi.



Lmk   will be checking in on the 11th or before


----------



## lmk

tearful, i'm so sorry hun     thank you bp and pass on our love to her and dh


----------



## Babyrocks

HI Girls ................well I just had my first trip outside of the house since Friday ......round to the carpet shop to pick some new carpet . the excitement of it all. going now to rest for the day... happy bank holiday everyone. 
Sweetchilli, hope you go to hospital. Always better to get things checked out


----------



## crazykate

where is everyone...........still in bed with hangovers no doubt  

Charley how you feeling today - don't forget some of your symptoms could be ohss or cyclogest and I think you are a little too early to be testing too   

Sweetchilli - how are you feeling?? did you phone the doc or anything


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  How's everyone?  It's very quiet on here.  Unfortunately I was back to work after a week off.  No such thing as bank holidays in retail!


----------



## emak

Howdy ladies ,hope yous are all well.
Tearful im so sorry to hear of your bfn ,my god us N,I girls are having a tough time at the moment    hard for all the tx ladies at the moment.   
Loopybud shame you had to work today ,but sure the weather is just miserable 

Jes i couldnt post yesterday ,was sooooo ill all self inflicted with wayyyyyy to much red wine ,went to my mums for tea on Saturday night and ended up leaving her house pi$$ed was so sick that night didnt even make it back to the house ,lets just put it this way ,it was a good job that DH was driving and i wasnt in a taxi as i would have been looking at a heafty bill   .
Anybody do anything nice this BH ?
E xxx


----------



## lmk

emak -i hate the red wine bokes!  did you have a duvet day yesterday? it makes all feel better  where you off today?

loopybud how was your 1st day back? was the building still standin?

sweetchilli, hope you are ok, has the pain eased any?

babyrocks well done of getting out, a small step but to you a massive one, take care and i hope baba is behaving!


----------



## shaz2

tearful take care of each other, its just so unfair. your in my thoughts...xx


----------



## lia.g

Tearful so sorry to hear it was a BFN     Take care xo


Girls I got a letter from Royal to say I'm top of waiting list for FET       Only been a month since my miscarriage and still haven't had an AF so going to ring them tomorrow and ask to put it back a month of two!

Hope everyone's well.  Being a bit of a lurker at the moment but still thinking about everyone and wishing you all well


----------



## Ladyhex

Woohoo new home !!    for more luck with a new house    

girls just got internet sorted again after 3 phone calls !!!  
we are just like one big family on here now and to hear of any bad news its so sad and hard to take    
Sweetchilli I'm so so sorry hun        
Tearful   ...same for you hun   
emak    I'm so sorry mrs    

babypowder ..please don't go    but you much do whats best for you and your DH   
Apps ..glad you have got started hun  

Glitter girl ..really glad your scan went well   
charley..hows things going with you mrs ...hows the back and tummy  

Molly777. hows it going with you mrs  
yellazippy ...woohooo you got your golden tickets , about time  

crazykate...sorry you aren't getting started sooner   hows things with you mrs ?
lia.g..hopefully you get sorted and they freeze you on the list   

lgs and cate ..hows you both doing 
same for loopybud and loopyone !!   

jomag hows you keeping 
shaz...hopefully your wee baba stay there till 37 weeks     

Hope i haven't miss anybody    
I'm just waiting on my schedule from RFC

i had my gynae appt the other week    they did internal scan    abit sore and she said something about PCOS 
AND my erosion is away, she just decided to burn it there and then    

all from me for now everybody take care


----------



## shaz2

hi ladyhex welcome back hon, how you been? Was the message above for me?...xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

sorry shaz it was meant to say babyrocks ....dont know what i put your name there    miss print   xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

good morning girls ..what a beautiful morning    hope it stays that way


----------



## lmk

ladyhex welcome back!!!! have you got your schdule yet? whats been happening with you?


----------



## Ladyhex

no not yet lmk ...going to ring today


----------



## Jomag

Hi girls - just checking in on the new thread.  Please God let this one be a positive one with loads of BFP's for us!!!

Hope everyone had a good bank hol.  DH took me into Belfast to do a bit of shopping and bought some nice stuff in Karen Millen and took me for lunch in Deanes Deli, which was really nice.  We have our blood tests at RVH on Thursday and even though they dont have anything to do with the tx as such, it is still nice to have at least started the ball rolling again.  Am I the only one who is wishing their life away to get started on those horrible old sniffers?  I never thought I would say this, but I just cant wait to get back at it all again - bad moods, no booze, constant tiredness, bad hair days and all!

Any news from Sweetchilli?


----------



## apparition

Hi all
that beautiful morning doesnt look like it is going to hold up.
Sorry for not being on but new phone arrived - it a windows mobile and takesd quite a bit of setting up and downloading off the web. DH thought it would be a good distraction but stressing over the bits I can't get to work.
DH was off and is trying to be strict about my internet addiction - wont let me get it on my phone.

How is everyone?

Tearful, emak and sweetchilli -   my heart is really sore for you. 

welcome weeoonagh how's your spraying going - i'm on day 10 approx and starting to feel a little off on top of tiredness.

Love to all
Apps


----------



## Ladyhex

apps 10 days ...it has gone very quickly for you and i see on your signature that EC is scheduled for 28 th sept    
are you on short TX


----------



## Cate1976

Tearful: Sorry to hear it was a BFN for you. Hope you can get your pc fixed soon.

Babyrocks: Glad you've been out, have you been advised not to go out or if you do go out take it easy? Hope bubs is behaving.

Sweetchilli: Hope AF turns up soon, if you go on pg loss, you might find out how long it's likely to be before AF does show up. I think any remaining pg hormones will need to be out of your system before AF comes.

Charley: I got BFP with First Response 3 days before OTD and the line was dark enough that I think I'd have got the second line the day before. Hope you feel better soon. Sore boobs is one of the early signs of pg so that could be a positive sign.

Ladyhex: Good to see you back. Hope your schedule arrives soon.

Lia: Hope you can get frozen at the top of the list for FET for a couple months.

apparition: Hope you work out how to use your phone soon. I've cut back on how much I'm online as well. Have to sort the house before my parents arrive next week.

News on me is that house sorting is going well. DH is using polyfilla to fill in anywhere that needed doing and then has to sand over to make sure walls are smooth before he paints on Friday or maybe starting Thursday evening. Parents arrive next week so everything needs to be done ready for carpets to be laid and then we can start getting furniture where we want it. It'll be good to see my parents again, also hoping to get up to Belfast for the day at some point.


----------



## charley789

Hi all 

Feeling rough and depressed cant stop crying pains in tummy still so I am just so upset.  Back at work as I want some sort of normality as I was going mad at home.  This is the worse time for me so far it really is so depressing.
Oh well sorry to put a downer on everyone I am just feeling terrible.

   To you all 
and      

Love Charley 
xxxxx


----------



## lmk

charley hun i feel so sorry for you, you are brave going back to work when clearly you are in agony.  take it easy dont be over doing it


----------



## Jomag

Charley - sorry you are having a bad time.  I do remember that the last few days before testing were also the worst part of it for me.  After such a struggle to get to this stage it is just too huge to contempate it not working, and yet too much to hope for it to have worked.  This IVF thing really isnt for the faint hearted, is it!?

No matter what happens once you do that test, just remember that in a few weeks time this will all feel like a long time ago and you will move on to a different stage.  At the very least, you wont feel the same as you do now because you wont have the cruel "am I, am I not" going on in your head.   That glimmer of hope is just so difficult to deal with, but anyone who hasnt gone through this wont understand that at all.  Most people who get a negative pregnancy test can just shrug their shoulders and start thinking about next month.. but we have to think about putting ourselves through the whole process again, can we afford it, how long will it take to get to this stage again.. 

Is tomorrow your OTD?


----------



## sunbeam

Babypowder thank you so much for letting me know...........Im just so devastated for poor Tearful......life is so cruel and mean!  Please send her and her DH my wishes and let her know I hope to chat to her when she is feeling up to it.

Thanks

SB


----------



## sunbeam

Charley I hope you are ok...........so sorry to hear about the pain you are in take care!!!!!

Jomag that was a lovely message you posted!!!!  You lucky thing my sis got a beautiful purple dress last week in Karen Millen for a wedding, its the same purple like in the dairy milk add years ago.........its fab!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you are well imk!!!!!!!!!!

Lia hope you got sorted!!!!!!


How are you Babypowder really miss reading your posts as often as before.......hope you will be back full strides soon!!! xx

Sweetchiili hope you are well honey!!!!!!!!!

Apps ten days........time is flying at this rate it will be no time till your ET!!!!!

Cate hope you have a lovely time with your folks.........how are you feeling and hows the babes?

Ladyhex good to see you back hope you dont have to wait too long on the schedule!!!!!!!!!

Hi Emak........hows you

Hi to anyone ive missed..chat soon!!!!!!


----------



## Cate1976

Jomag: You're so right about people who haven't been through IF not being able to understand. Friends of DH and I had trouble when they started trying to have LO's. Their problem was resolved without the need for tx though. They've really been there for DH and I, their faces when I told them I'd got BFP were brilliant.

Charley: Glad you've gone back to work but don't overdo it. I wouldn't test even with First response until 3 days before OTD. I think my strong second line was due to both embies implanting. Hope you feel better soon.

I'm doing well thanks sunbeam, Hannah and Sian are thriving. Looking forward to seeing Mum & Dad especially as they're staying for a week this time. Previous trips over have only been for 3/4 days. As well as day in Belfast, I'm hoping to get to a beach at some point weather permitting.


----------



## sunbeam

Oh Cate I love the twins names are they your final names?


----------



## Becky39

Hi Girls  

I havent been on for a while, after my last bfn, i was so down then got news about a family member in Wales that had passed away, so had to go back for the funeral. To sy it came at a really bad time would be selfsih, but it did ... im so run down at the moment, full of cold and coldsores, mouth ulsers etc ... this passed few mths have taken its toll, but i will get back up again, as i always do.

I only wanted to pop in to check on Sweetchilli, im so sorry it didnt work out for u hun, i was so hoping that they would have found summit on the scan for u ... i had to come in and check on you. I notice u havent posted for a day or two, i do hope ur ok xxx

Emak: Hun, how u doing? Have u had ur follow up appt at Origin yet? Ive had mine for end of the mth, i dont know if im gonna go or not. Not much point really - we arnet going for another cycle, and they cant tell me what happened and why my 4th go didnt work - so i might just close the book on it all together ... we'll see ... xxx (If they could guarantee me a baby at the end of it - i wud be there like a shot - suppose we all would lol - shame that init!!)

Charley: I do hope all these sympoms u are getting are good ones ... whilst reading them i do have hope for u, they sound pretty promising - when do u test?? xxx

I know there are lots of u who i dont know on here, and just a few that i do .... but we are all here for the same reasons, and i do hope all the best in the world for u all. Its a shame we have to 'meet' under these circumstances, no one should have to endure the pain that we all do to have a much wanted child ... the eastenders story line is killing me at the moment, altho i do understand what she is going thru at her time of age etc, i do wish she would embrace her child and be happy (arc at me, its a soap ffs lol) funny how we relate to most things that go on there tho isnt it lol 

Sending much love to everyone xxxxx


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

Sorry haven't been on for a few days computer down at home hopefully get fixed tonight...
Plus in totally agnony we all went Go-carting in work yesterday as one of the staff is leaving and I'm in
so much pain today... brillant fun though... alot of crashes  , should have been in the final still kicking myself I crashed in the semi trying to over take one of the fellas.... 

Charley, so so sorry to hear your still feeling down hun  , when are you going to test? its good you have gone back to work in some ways just to try and put it all to that back of your mind for a while is good...  
but take it easy hun it really does take a lot out of you all this IVF as I'm sure you know...

Tearful, so sorry to your hear things didn't work out this time  , hope your ok hun

Sweetchilli, how are you doing? thinking of you  

Imk, hows things with you? bet your counting the days  

Jomag, good to hear from you?  KM I love that shop so jealous   how are you keeping?

Becky, really sorry to hear your got a BFN and also a family member passed away, the same happened to me last treatment and my FIL passed away, and it really was the hardesd few wks I have ever had, you look after yourself and get those vitamins into ... lots of   hun take care...

Emak hows your hun?   hows the research going?

Oh ladyhex, that sounded sore? how are you hun? hope your keeping well otherwise...

Shaz hows the injections going? you most be coming close to EC... wishing you all the best  

most go hear and do some work
hello to anyone I haven't mentioned and hope your all doing well and enjoying the sunny   ha

chat later I hope Hugs M777


----------



## lmk

just a quickie from me, just want to say a BIG HELLO to emak, sweetchilli, babypowder,charley, loopbud, shaz, mollycat, kitty, crazykate, molly777, sunbeam, galaxy girl, glitter girl, liag, lgs, cate and any 1 else lurking it's toooooo quiet without you all


----------



## sunbeam

lmk love all your smiley faces makes me feel good in this crap weather!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

Oh girls forget to post here    
i posted this on the TX thread ...forgive me     

i rang the rfc yesterday and the nurse said my schedule would be out to me in the next couple of days
i just got a call from the RFC 5 mins ago....asking me did i know that i have an appt tomorrow that 11am to have my pre tx talk, pick my schedule up and get my drugs    all in one go !!! 
I really think they had forgot about me till i rang yesterday lol 
im pooing my pants now    

molly ..im good hun , more to the point how are you are the go karting    you big kid   

charley how are you feeling today hun 
sweetchilli ..hows you today and your DH 

becky sorry to read you news


----------



## charley789

Hi Girls 

Hope you are all OK?  I am still down in the dumps.  Back at work to try and keep my mind occupied but it is so stressful here that I just want to be at home.  Gosh I really dont know what to do with myself at all.  Never mind.

IMK - How is the 2ww going for you?

Becky 39 - I really hope that all this is going to be worth it and I too hope all my aches and pains are a good sign.

Molly - Yes I thought going back to work would be a good thing but I am still depressed    Never mind.

Sunbeam - Thanks for thinking of me.  How are you now?

Cate - Lovely names for the girls Beautiful x x 

Jomag - Thanks and yes this time has been the worse for me and DH.  It really has been really stressful but hey its all worth it in the end I hope  

         
        

Speak soon
Love to you all 
Charley
xxxxxxx


----------



## molly777

hiya Girls

oh its quite on here the last few days...

charley, my heart goes out to you big time hun.... I keep thinking that all this treatment and heartache will be worth it all in the end and that there is a plan there somewhere for us all but just not sure what it is yet... to be honest thats the one thing that keeps me going... (maybe you think that sounds stupid or you heard it all before but its nice to have something to hang on to)   I really hope you have a better day today hun, and you know we are all here for you,          

Ladyhex, best of lunch to day hug and let us know how you get on ok  

hello to everyone else chat later

hugs M777


----------



## Mamabud

Why's it so quiet on here?  Seems strange...........

Charley, when is ur OTD, is it Friday?  I really hope that you get a BFP.

Molly - go carting is great fun, but the bruises are painfull lol

Becky - hope ur feeling better soon.  

Ladyhex - greats news to hear that your starting ur tx.

Imak - how's the head?  Is it fried yet?  Hang in there, nearly a week down!

Cate the names you have picked for the girls are very pretty.

Catching up before work at 3pm    

Louise


----------



## lmk

loopybud is so eerrie on here and so quiet was waiting on a tumble weed flying by!!!


----------



## manicmum

hi everyone,
i'm sorry to but in but not sure where else to post. I'm hoping some of you might be able to help me, 

I went to RFC in may this year for tests as did hubbie, my gp is having zero success obtaining the results of the tests, then last week i got a letter requesting my hubbie do a repeat SA test. is this normal? 

I have waited for 4 months now for results , no chance of getting to see doc in RFC. 

I am thinking of going private because time is against me bigtime, 40 v soon. where do you recommend for private?  
thanks for your help


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi manicum.
No this is not the norm. You should have your test results back within a few weeks. They should go direct to your GP and your GP would normally call you to give you the results. 
Sounds like they got lost somewhere along the way. 
I don't think for semen analysis that there is any real need to go privately as you should in theory have a swift response ....just sounds like poor admin in this case and you have had to wait longer than usual.  If the NHS semen analysis report throws up anything that looks like it needs further investigation then you might want to think about a private consultation.

Hope this helpsxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Becky: Sorry to hear about your BFN and the death of a family member. You'renot selfish to say the death of family member came at a bad time. My Nan who I was really close to died 8th Feb last year and it was the 20th that DH and I signed consent forms to go on IVF list and I did wish that she could have lived till we at least got on the list. D/r for FET started 2 days after the anniversary of her death. 

manicmum: When DH had his SA at RFC, they sent results to us in the post, we got them about 7-10 days after we were up for him to give them the sample. 4 mnths sounds like serious admin error to me.

Charley:  and  for a BFP tomorrow I think it is? Hope the tummy cramps go soon, I'm thinking 1 of 2 things on them, the first being are they to do with OHSS and maybe you've overdone things slightly, the other is that it could be sign of BFP coming from you? You've obviously resisted temptation to test early.

Ladyhex: Well done on starting tx, hope it goes well for you.

molly777: Hope you recover from go karting soon, I've only ever done it on tracks at funfairs or a couple theme parks I've been to (Oakwood in Wales had a brilliant go karting track), have always wanted to do it on proper track though.

Thanks to all who've said they like Hannah and Sian's names. DH and I were up in London/Derry (not sure which is politically correct) yesterday for tour of maternity wards then did some shopping in Debenhams and Boots after. DH started painting Hannah and Sian's room last night, doing the rest over tomorrow and Saturday. Hope everyone is ok with me giving brief details of pg related stuff on this thread. If it's not then I'll stop and pm those who do want to keep up to date the link to where I am posting pg stuff in more detail. Parents arrive middle of next week so looking forward to that.


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everone sorry i havent been on in a while , but i have been luckering have been really depressed the last couple of days 
its the thought of doing this all again and the dissapointment of AF coming every month 
but we had a bit of good news Dh swimmers are improving there is more movement and bigger numbers so that was good , he has to do another next week to see what the antibodies are still there , as he has stopped taking his meds , so we are hoping and praying the meds were the cause 
We are looking into egg share now at the bridge clinic or the lister , i would love to help someone else whos in the same position as me so have the forms to fill in and go from there 

Charley are to testing tomorrow hun  if you are i am praying for you , you really deserve a BFP  thanks for all the pms hun it was good to chat your a great friend , and if you need a chat you know were i am !!!!
       

Andrea thinking about you hunnie , miss ya  

Imk have been reading all your posts hun and you kept me laughing , especially all the waxing and srimmimg and hairy eye balls     god yous must be hairy women       iam praying for you to hun you and charley will both get a positive  
               


Ladyhex ... are you all excited hun   good luck pet and i hope all goes well for you i really do , good to see you back was wondering where you were 

Backey thanks hunnie for popping in to see how i was , i am not to bad , it will just take time i think , but my heart has been broke the last week , but have to get on with it for the sake of my other two , feel like i have been neglecting them the last couple of months , they know something is up but i didnt want to tell them , its to much for them to cope with 
my wee girl said the other day its good you can do stuff now mum are you better now , i was worried about you    love her to bits 
How are you coping hun , its been a hard road for you and your DH , if you need a chat you know where i am just pm me              

Shaz ... hope you are feeling better hun massive hugs for you      still havent phoned sharon yet , being very lazy   but rang the RVH and they told me that we were intilited to a free go , and that who ever told me that i shuld go and tell them that the law changed years ago , and they have lost me six months on the list , so i think i will go and speak to her next week , god knows how many women she has told that    

sunbeam ... still no sign of AF hun F ****** BI*ch never turns up when you want it to . hope you get sorted soon hun  

Crazykate how are you hunnie ??

Emak hows the researching going hun , let me know how you get on , i am prob going to go with egg share as it will give us more goes and i will help someone else get there dream in the process  
Having a wee vodka at the mo and it is sososososososo nice      oh and cig lol back on them again so going to get patches tomorrow to get of them again , then the moody B**** comes out    

Babypowder and liag , missing yous both , hope yous are keeping well   

Cate love the names hun , oh you havent got long now , i am so happy for you 
loopyone , babyrocks and looopybud how are yous keeping 

MOLLY, I am getting there hun slowly , how are you  Lucky wee thing going Go Karting , i love go karting 
we should all meet up some thime and go and do something like that , it would be great craic   

Manicum ... i hope you get it all sorted soon hun , its not nice when they **** you about   

NCKB congrats hun brill number of eggs ,seen your news on the cycling board all the best of luck for mon    


Sarah, hi to are lovey mod, how are you 

Tearful i am so sorry hun to hear you news my heart goes out to you and your DP     

Well hi to everyone else sorry if i have forgot anyone , wishing everyone all the best of luck no matter what stage yous are at  and the luckers lol  hoping , wishing and praying we all get are wish


----------



## lmk

good to hear from you sweetchilli    i am not a bit hairy!  hows the vodka and smoke goin down?!!  
well done you and the egg share, that is so thoughful and caring   you had a tear in my eyes with what your dd said wee doote, extra brownie points for her at the weekend   

cate you have been a busy girl, bet you are excited to see mum and dad as they are to see you and bump!!

manicmum, i too believe your results have been messed up, we had our first set done at our local hospital and we had the results within a week   i would be getting onto your gp to get things fast tracked through asap


----------



## lgs30

hi girls long time no speak how are we all cant belive am 25weeks rol on the next 15 though


----------



## MISSY97

hey there 

manicmum, we had the same as you we couldn't get the results until we had a review appointment but we had to have a repeat sa aswell to confirm the first result so they could make a decision on tx....There was about 3 months between the 2 sa and then about 5 months for a review sorry if this what you didn't want to hear.. If i were you i would contact them to try and get more information i know how hard it is as someone said the admin are terrible....

Hey to everyone else too many to mention.....

Missy xx


----------



## manicmum

thanks to you all for such swift responses, i feel like such an ejet waiting so long for the results. I rang the RFC 3 times about them and they told me i was on the waiting list to see the doc,(u know the one the 6-9 month waiting list) i demanded the results and they said they would tell me nothing over the phone.

i really appreciate you all giving me your advice, they are a shower of u know whats.

I have started accupuncture, any of you find this good ?  I feel so tired after it but hoping it will help

I am going to request a referral on monday to origins from my gp (who will be getting an earful from me, this messing about is ridiculous). 

Are there any other options i could take? 
I am a newbie to all this stuff and frustrated already. I admire all your determination. 

I am a bit worried about all the hairy girls online here (only joking)


----------



## galaxy girl

manicmum- i didn't get results at RFC until review either ( 6 months) you can pay for a one off private appt with your consultant to get results and get on the IVF list.I didn't know about this option and wish i had it would have saved 6 months waiting!!

we did go to origin in the mean time - but it didn't help NHS list of course. in origin you get the results that day. We had our first tests done by GP - results in a week.


----------



## manicmum

galaxy girl - thanks for that info, exactly what i was hoping to hear, will chat gp monday and tell him i want a one off private appt first if he hasnt got my results by then ( sec is going to give one last shot tomorrow). still tempted by origin but i need to know if the tests show issues before i trot off to them. its some state of affairs when we have to go through this rigmarole just to get our own information .


----------



## Ladyhex

Good morning ladies 

very quick from me this morning (in work) i have started    first snif this morning 
i felt very groovy yesterday walking around the royal with my purple bag and then my BRIGHT green bag lol    

hows everybody else doing this morning ?

chat later xxx
LX


----------



## Babyrocks

Well done on starting you sniffing ladyhex

xxxxxx


----------



## lmk

congrats ladyhex on getting started!!!


----------



## molly777

Morning girls... hope the sun keeps shinning for the wkend.....

So excited myself and hubbie are going to Paris for our 11th anniversary, (its not til 0ct 9th) last year we were to go and had booked but then RFC said we couldn't go as I had started sniffing, so we had to cancel.... anyway sorry just a little excited  

Manicum, welcome to this tread , hope you got sorted with the RFC 

Babyrocks, How are you keeping? just read your 28wks, that brillant hope your keeping well  

Cate I love the names Hannah and sian, and please don't leave this tread I like hearing all about the twins etc... 

Ah sweetchilli, really sorry to hear hun you have been feeling down  , Good on you for egg sharing... 
take care

Miss97, how are you?

Galaxy girl, hope your keeping well

Imk, well how are you? is it crawling by or are you keeping busy shaving your bits and pieces   only joking
ah hope your keeping well   for a BFP for you hun, need some good news on this Tread...

Ladyhex, brillant you have started, best of luck over the next few wks, may it be as stressless as possible for you hun...  

hello to everyone else, babypowder is you watching a big hello hun

chat later girls

hugs M777


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls

Molly i am ok thanks for asking, d/r injection has been making me feel sick the last couple of day after i take it but doing ok apart from that... Headaches have reduced now since starting stims.... How are you

Ladyhex congrats on first sniff, how long are you d/r for??

Missy xx


----------



## Becky39

Charley, good luck for testing hun (is it today or tomorrow)   Xxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls 

Just having a catch-up......though not much to read  where ya's been?

lmk, hows it going? hope your holding up and those wee ones are snuggling in     you and that Nicola one are  

Molly777  how fab and romantic  I speak a little French you know.....un Coca-cola 

Sweetchilli  to you, your wee girl sounds so lovely, hope your doing ok, been thinking about you 

Lia g, hope your well 

Loopybud, hows the bump coming along?

Babyrocks your fairly motoring to the finish line now, hope you are well 

Ladyhex OMG finally a  its very exciting!

Shaz2 hows the jabs going? not long now til your e/c.....is that right? 

Cate, hope the girls are well, glad your getting to see your mum and dad 

Glitter hows the twinnies-hope the sickness has eased-any sign of a bump? 

Crazykate hope your well and looking forward to getting on the crazy train again 

Missy, Galaxy, emak, lgs30, sunbeam, becky  and 

Charley  for testing    

Jomag hope you are well 

manicmum welcome  hope you get sorted.

Andrea  if your looking in.

Tearful  hope your getting a lurk on DH works computer.

Hope I haven't missed anyone , and if I have an extra  to you.

I was supposd to be at trainning in work, but it got cancelled til next week, so im using my time wisely by being on the computer  Still up and down somedays, still can't believe somedays I was pg, had IVF and had a m/c-its all very strange when you sit and think about it  so best not to think 

Love to all of you crazy ladies   you are always in my thoughts, and as Arnie says-I'll be back


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  

Sweetchilli - your little one sounds so sweet. I hope that you are feeling better soon.

Babypowder - I thought u were having a break lol!!!!!  I'm glad that ur doing ok.  You have the training to look forward to next week    I'm starting to get a bit of a bump, but probably look fat to most who don't know me    Thanks for asking

Ladyhex - congrats on finally starting.  It's great to get the ball moving.

Imak - thanks for lunch.  One whole week gone!  Keep strong and no testing early        

Molly - Paris sounds lovely - enjoy!

Missy - hope the sickness is easing.

manicmum - I hope that you get sorted asap.  seems like an awlful long time to wait for results.

Charley - good luck for OTD


----------



## lmk

loopybud i am ill, and my breath is rank!!!!  enjoy your lazy night.  no bother cant wait to next time  

charley all the best for tomorrow      

babypowder cant stay away, i knew you would miss us   good hearing from you and hope your days start to get brighter  

just done mil nails for tonight french maincure well chuffed, new profession for me  

any 1 for the air show in portrush?


----------



## Mamabud

I'm working all weekend  

Just hung my washing out and it's atrted to rain grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..............

Air show is excellent though - I would definately recommend it.


----------



## shaz2

hi girls, had my final scan this morning (7.15AM)   

Bit disappointed as most of the follys are small, they were gonna put me on tx abit longer but dr williamson said no as i had to much of a high risk of ohss and that we were to go ahead with ec on monday and just hope for the best   !! so need loads of prayers girls...              .


sorry for quick post but will be back later

xx


----------



## Babypowder

Shaz          for Monday. Really hope it goes well.


P.s. I ment I'll be back at a later date-still need the ole break


----------



## emak

Hi girls ,i really hope that i find you all well whatever stage of this journey you are at. I have been taking a break from FF and suppose all things IF ,i really hope yous dont mind too much and can understand were im coming from .I want my life back,fed up with the numerous trips over the Glenshane pass at the crack of dawn and having to use all my holidays for appointments !! After saying that arekeen to get things organised for our 3rd and FINAL tx ,my wee head is done in with it all ,still havent made a final decision and am looking at clinics across the water too (sweetchilli Lister was one i have considered as some of the ladies on the poor responder board have recommended it for people like me)So still LOTS to think about .
I will be poping in from time to time (and possibly lurking) to see how you are all doing ,but remember this i will always be thinking of yous and   that you reach the end goal without too much heartache ,pain (and  ££££,s)
Thank you all for all the wonderful support and kind words yous have shown me ,it really has helped me through the dark days and like BP has said "i will be back"    
Emma xxxxxxx


----------



## apparition

Hi all
sorry for being so quiet.
Work has been busy and I've been totally pooped. 
Also getting my new windows phone/pda up to date and stand down the old one. 
It takes quite a lot of downloading and updating.

So much has been happening.

Congrats ladyhex on starting d/r - how's it going? I'm pleasently surprised as all I feel is tired really - just hope it's working.

Emak - we all fully understand   - IF can so exhaust you. We will miss you and will be here for you.

Lots of    for you shaz

Welcome manicum - love the acupuncture especially as I haven't been so good at setting aside meditation time.

besides that Just know that i'm feeling alright. Poor DH seems to be suffering more - he seems to be taking the treatment to heart and also suffering from the poor ignored syndrome - everyone is asking how I am and forgets about him. 
How are all your DH's and how are they coping with this journey? Any one got their DH to chat online like us or go to the meetings?

Chat soon and have a great weekend all.
Apps


----------



## Mamabud

It is so weird on here?  What is happening?

Shaz - all the best for Monday

Emak - please don't go!

Imak - how's it going?  Any symptoms yet?

Charley - I was expecting a post to-day about OTD?  Any word?

Can't wait for Xfactor to-night!

Louise


----------



## sunbeam

Ahh Emak you poor thing!  It all gets too much a times..........I will miss you so much and cant wait til you are on posting full time again!  Take care of you and DH!!!

Sweetchilli and Babypowder it is so good to hear from you both I miss all the banter from you both!!!!!!!

Babypowder I hope Tearful is well cant stop thinking of her!!!!!!!!

Imk and NCKB got the bikini done today finally!!!!!!!!  No need for strimmer!!!!!!!!!

Manicmum keep the pressure on the RVH, you have to!!!!!!!!

Ladyhex yeehaa!  on getting started!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope you are well!!!!!!

Thinking of you Charley!!!!!!!!


Hi to all!!!!!!!!!

News on me is rang RVH on Thurs going to RVH tomorrow (sun) for scan and if lining is thin they will start treatment and if it is thick they will bring on a period.


----------



## lmk

loopybud how was work? any plans for tonight? the only symptoms i have is the wicked   is going to raise her evil head,  af cramps have hit me big time    my a$$hole of a neighbour kept me up until 3.30am   not happy today  

charley, any news? please let us know we really do care     

emak i do understand, you look after yourself girl and stay in touch  

hope everyone is good and having a good weekend


----------



## lmk

sunbeam well done our posts crossed i am soooooooo happy for you


----------



## sunbeam

Thanks lmk hopefully they will say I can start!!!!!!!


----------



## sparklyme

WooooHoooo Sunbeam fingers crossed you get up an goin asap

Girls what has happened to all the  .  I don't post much here but do enjoy lurking and keepin up wit all the craic.

Charley was thinkin bout yu too.  Any word?   its all good news

Imk    for you that   doesn't come and hopin you get the good news that you deserve

hi to everyone else


----------



## shaz2

Emak, just read your post there and im so   and close to   . You have been a great support to loads on here in more ways than one and everyone will miss your daily posts, hopefuly it wont be for too long though. I totally understand where your coming from though and fully support your decision, you have had alot to deal with over the last year or so and some big decisions ahead of use also, but know we are all here for you when ever you need us..     .xxx


Lmk Please try and stay strong mrs, im   ing away for use, get plenty of rest..xxxx     

Missy hows you? whens your scan?..xxx  


hello to everyone else, hope use are all ok wat ever stage of tx u may be at..xxx


----------



## Mamabud

Sunbeam - congrats on the progress.  It will be excellent to get the ball rolling!

Imak - work the same as usual.  Stock take to-morrow morning.  Hopefully it will be the last one for a year or so, as the next one is in December when hopefully I'll be off on maternity leave!  Keep positive and don't be thinking about a/f.  did you enjoy the xfactor?  I so love it!

Bi hi to everyone else where ever you are!


----------



## louise09

hi every1

Im so so sorry I havn't been on this in weeks, ive had so much happening with work and having probs at home.  Im completley lost as to what every1 is at but have been reading back as much as I can and just want to say, sweetchilli am so sorry  .  

Thinking of every1 else, hope you are all ok.

xxxx


----------



## louise09

Also just want to say to emak, so sorry bout your BFN, I really hope your 3rd tx will be your time.  i just hope I can be as strong as you when it comes to my time for tx

xxx


----------



## shaz2

Well girls thats me DRUG FREE now at long last, no more spray or injections HOPEFULLY FOREVER!!           

Thank you for all your help advice and support over the last few months, it has been really appreciated.    

xxx shaz2 xxx


----------



## MISSY97

Hey Shaz

Late nighters the pairs of us, i'm doing ok, first scan is on tuesday fingers crossed... How are you doing mrs, is egg collection mon or tuesday

Imk you still hang in there, keep positive    !!!

Hi to everyone else.....

Missy xx


----------



## lmk

missy and shaz you little night owls!!!!  missy all the best for tues  

loopybud x factor was fab

thanks girls for your kind words of support     just want this week over!!!

charley have you any news for us??  

catch up later xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Good morning girls 

sunbeam thats great news   hope all goes well this morning
Lmk ....      
charley ..as the girls have said hope you are ok mrs !! 

Shaz i bet it feels really weird that you are not sniffing or injecting    hope all goes well 
loopybud ~i love the X-factor.. it was fab last night

missy~ its flighting for you too ..cant believe you are this far   
louise ~ good hear from you mrs ...   

Emak ~    do whats best for you and DH ...you will be missed   
apps~  poor DH ..im good thanks , nothing so far  

sweetchilli Babypowder and Andreaj ~ hows you's doing ?   thinking about you all 

What a s**t day    wish the rain would stop


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls

ah emak, was really sorry to see your not going to be on for a while really am have always enjoyed your posts, you seem such a lovely and caring person, but i understand hun, you take it easy and let us know how you get on when you do start again,   and   for the future tx

Charley, hope all is going well, thinking of you  

Imk,    thinking of you hun... 

Shaz, best of luck hun, hope everything goes well for you 

Louise, good to hear from you , how are things?

Andrea, if your lurking just wanted to say hi and hope your keeping well hun  

Sweetchilli, hope your feeling abit better  

Sunbeam, hows you hun?

Cait, not long now and your parents will be here, heard it gives the weather to take up from wednesday, hope so that would be lovely with your parenst coming... 

Missy hows things going with you?

Loopybud, hope your keeping well  

App,hows you hun?

hello to everyone else hope your all having a nice day, was at a surprise 40th bithday party last night, good fun, danced to ABBA half the night.... I can't dance   

chat soon girls

why has it got so quite on this tread?

hugs M777


----------



## Mamabud

Molly - I don't know where everyone has went    You are our dancing queen lol!

Shaz - you've a big week ahead of you.  Good luck.

Louise - good to hear from you.  Hope that things will settle soon.

Ladyhex - I have bought tickets for the xfactor live show in the odyssey - can't wait to see it!

Imak - how's u?  Any symptoms?

Just in from work, and I'm so tired.  Trying not to sleep as I'll not sleep to-night.  On four earlies on a row, Sat - Tues (6am start) so can't wait to get a lie in on Wednesday.


----------



## Ladyhex

loopybud~ so did i    i got row A south side cant wait


----------



## Mamabud

We're on the ground seating, about row 17.  Can't wait.  We been to the last three and it is excellent.  We'll have to get introduced!


----------



## Ladyhex

yes we will mrs ...i so cant wait , they are great seats you got


----------



## Mamabud

I normally get emails from ticketmaster, but just came across the tickets by chance.  I normally get them booked as soon as they go on sale, so annoyed at ticketmaster this year.  Saying that the seats are good, so it will be excellent.  If all goes according to plan my baby will only be about 6 weeks old!  Puts it into perspective.  If I don't make the show I'm sure someone will take the ticket!


----------



## Ladyhex

6 weeks old OMG how amazing is that  
ticket master are normally good at letting you know about concerts    you tell them lol


----------



## Squirrel24

Emak - will be thinking of you on your time away from FF - like most of the girls have already said youv'e been here for many others including me.  So take care of yourself and DH and I hope ur time comes cos I think you r a great person.

xx P


----------



## Ladyhex

Omg girls I cant sleep    sitting listening to Black Eyed Peas


----------



## GemmaC

Emak, totally understand your need to take a wee break. You will be badly missed. You have been so good to me and your caring nature always shines though in all your posts. I will be thinking of you. Let us know when you do start again, and all the very best.


----------



## IGWIN79

Afternoon everyone 

Sorry i havent been on in a while have been finding things pretty hard the last few weeks 
last thur i had picked myself up and felt great, then started to bleed again and i am still in so much pain , so that kind of brought it all back again and i cant stop   so seen the doctor today and he said that if i am still in pain by fri i will have to go for D&C , my head is totally fried  but he give me alot of painkillers and hopefully they will kick in soon, he was so nice havent met a doctor like that in a long time , he signed me off work for another 2 weeks which is ok but all i want is to get back to work and have a bit of normality back in my life , and my poor kids are suffering to i cant do much with them  they keep asking me why i am in bed all the time , its so hard i dont want them to know its to much for there we brains to take in , Awe it just feels like it will never get back to normal, right enought ranting   
Well on the bright side i have contacted the lister and thats were we are going next EGGSHARE, if i can stop someone out there feeling like this then that would be great 
I have been lurking to check in on all yous girls to see if everything was ok

Imk, you sound like your doing well hun , still your cheeky little self      who were you stalking when i was gone  Awe hunnie i am praying for a BFP for you hun , we all are  

Ladyhex .... i am so glad to here you are starting WHHOOOHOOOOO , thats you in the nut house now lol well at least you will know to stay away from the chillis in the 2wws            good luck hun !!!!!

Shaz .... no drugs now yeehaaaaaaaa bet you are so glad , i am praying for a BFP for you to hun good luck for ET 

Emak ... are you lurking      hope you get everything sorted hun , def lister for me i will send you a message on ******** !!!

Crazykate .. you are very quiet to , hope you keeping ok missus 

Molly.... hope you had a good night at the party , i wouldnt worry about not being able to dance , you havent seen me dancing omg SO BAD      and i only dance when i am really drunk    
Hope your keeping ok hun

Sunbeam , how are you hunnie , awe glad to here you have the ball rolling now    for ya

Charlie i am thinking about you hun , you know were i am if you need a chat  

Louise 09 , thanks hunnie , good to see you back , how are ya ??

Andrea... hi ya hunnie xx 

Babypowder let tearful know we are all thinking about her  

Babypowder and liag ....Hi yas , hope you are ok !!!  

Loopyone and loopybud , glitter, galaxy missy,apparition, squirrel, NCKB, jomag, Gemma, niceday, kylie, sparkleme,manicmum , sarah, babyrock, becky cate how are you all 
sorry if i missed anyone me head is up me  so to speak       oh i forgot how are all yous lurkers to ??


----------



## IGWIN79

hey ladies lets get the banter going again i need a good laugh

 NICCCEEEEE


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli wasn't stalkin anyone, only do it to annoy you lol     only jokin hunny!!  really respect you doing the egg share   hope the pain eases soon. i will have to go for a browse for some hunky men and cheer you up


----------



## sparklyme

Sweetchilli sorry you're findin it tough.  Sometimes just comin on here and havin a bit o craic can help and at least the girls here understand how you're feelin.

MMMMmmmmmmm like the eye candy


----------



## Mamabud

Hi sweetchilli - good to see you posting again.  It will take time to heal both physically and mentally.

Imak - not long now doll!  So far so good


----------



## lmk

not long loopy 4 more sleeps      have you packed for london or are you lastminutedotcom!!! 

mil has just landed with my ironing brb


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls sorry I haven't been on for a bit my computer keeps dropping the internet for some reason  

Emak - hugest of big huggles Mrs - you know what's right for you and we're ALWAYS here. IF really takes its toll on us all.

Apps - were you at the Airshow in Portrush on Saturday??  I saw a wee camper van with Ava - something or other on it and thought of you  

Shaz - when is EC do you know yet

Sunbeam how are you getting on??

Hiya sweetchilli    

Ladyhex - great to see you've got started at last - any side effects yet? 

Charley hun.....how are you?   

Hi Molly, Cate, loopybud, lmk, sparklyme, loopyone, galaxy, glitter, squirrel, jomag, louise, kylie, becky, sarah, manicmum and anyone I've missed.

It was my wedding anniversary yesterday....7 years!!  My AF was late and I was really hoping that I was going to surprise DH with a natural BFP.  Sadly it was not to be and to top it all off I had to go and buy and deliver a baby present on Friday, compounded by the news that my cousin is also expecting    Anyway we spent the day together power-washing the front and back gardens after a waterfight   Then in-laws took us out for our tea to Molly Browns......


----------



## lmk

mr&mrs crazy cate and many many more to come!!!!


----------



## crazykate

Hi lmk thanks for the anniversary wishes......how are you?


----------



## emak

Hi chicks ,just marking the page ,awwwwwwwww thanks for all the lovely messages ,finding it hard t keep away espically with so many friends going through tx at the moment ,but believe me when i say im thinking of you all.We are busy busy busy trying to decide what clinic to use ,so if you see me around FF im possible stalking some of the clinic boards    .The Lister in london is looking like a big contender in the race ,expensive but comes very highly recommended by the poor responders ,so lots to think about ...do we stay in london or travel   HELP ME    
Anyways gonna go, will be back once we make a decision whenever that maybe  
E xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak we are going to travel , but its not that expenise to stay there i am waiting for forms then it all go for me , so prob in the new year ****ing myself if i am honest having to go through this all again 
read you other post hun i was the same no tears really until now , think it just takes time hun hang in there and if you need a chat you know were i am BIG HUGS


----------



## shaz2

hi girls

Sorry for quick post but had terrible day, well we got 4 eggs so just hoping and praying there getting jiggy tonight, have to ring at 11am, so will be on in morning and will fill use all in. thanks for all the texts an messages....xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Good luck shaz   for you!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

good morning Girls 

Shaz fingers and legs crossed that your wee eggies got jiggy with it last night !!

sweetchilli...hope the painkillers have kicked in hun ...have you been back to your GP to get referred to the RFC for you free go? good luck with across the water and its great that you are egg sharing    no way am i going near chilli's lol 

Emak ..i hope you get sorted with the hospital you pick that in it self must be mind recking ...   it all goes good for you hun ..and really glad to have you back   

 7 years way to go Mr and Mrs Crazykate   ...not side effects as yet  
charley ~I hope all is well..thinking of you mrs !

Lmk ...i bet your getting really excited now    
babypowder , liag and Andrea if you are looking in   

sunbeam how does it feel to be started   

hello and big hugs jomag, cate, molly777, mollycat, loopybud, loopyone, louise, gemma, tearful, appletree, apps, niceday, betty, holly, shaz, qnu, kylie, galaxy, glitter, squirrel, and anybody i have missed


----------



## apparition

Hi all
lots of     shaz.

Has the text got bigger or has my computer gone funny??

Apps


----------



## Ladyhex

dont think so apps ..it must be the drugs    
hows the sniffing going ? for you


----------



## lmk

ooops we tested 3 days early and we got a   we are over the moon


----------



## Ladyhex

Omg thats so amazing hun and really pleased for you 
   on testing early


----------



## Ladyhex

Lmk


----------



## Babypowder

OMG OOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGG LMK congrats im soooooooooooooo pleased for you and DH, just on my tea break and popped on for a nosey-what wonderful news to see.


----------



## Babypowder

Shaz  sorry to hear you had a bad day yest with e/c 

         that your wee eggies got jiggy and you are soon PUPO

Lots of love BP.


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe i am crying i am that happy for you , heres to a happy and healthy 8.5 months ahead ohhhhhhhhh so good to here some good news


----------



## Ladyhex

Good i got this in an email yesterday  
A newborn's conversation with God 

Watch the eyes. 



A baby asked God, 'They tell me you are sending me to earth tomorrow, but how am I going to live there being so small and helpless?' 
God said, 'Your angel will be waiting for you and will take care of you.' 

The child further inquired. 'But tell me, here in heaven I don't have to do anything but sing and smile to be happy.' 
God said, 'Your angel will sing for you and will also smile for you And you will feel your angel's love and be very happy.' 

Again the child asked, 'And how am I going to be able to understand when people talk to me if I don't know the language?' 
God said, 'Your angel will tell you the most beautiful and sweet words you will ever hear, and with much patience and care, your angel will teach you how to speak.' 

And what am I going to do when I want to talk to you?' 
God said, 'Your angel will place your hands together and will teach you how to pray.' 

Who will protect me?' 
God said, 'Your angel will defend you even if it means risking its life.' 

'But I will always be sad because I will not see you anymore..' 
God said, 'Your angel will always talk to you about Me and will teach you the way to come back to Me, even though I will always be next to you.' 
At that moment there was much peace in Heaven, but voices from Earth could be heard and the child hurriedly asked, 'God, if I am to leave now, please tell me my angel's name.' 
God said, 'You will simply call her, 'Mommy.'


----------



## molly777

OMG Imk so so happy for you         so happy for you hun

Lots of Love M777


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe ladyhex that was so nice   god women you got me going again


----------



## Ladyhex

i was near in tears yesterday reading it in work   
awe sweetchilli i didnt mean to start you again mrs !! big hugs


----------



## lmk

ladyhex that was lovely the tears are trippin me 

 ladies for all your support through the good days and the bad without you i would be lost. i owe you all so much, you are the best bunch of girls about


----------



## IGWIN79

Are you in work now ladyhex  

Awe imk cant say enough how pleased i am for you !!!!!
early test you know what that could  mean !!!


----------



## Ladyhex

just heading now ...cant be arsed really    sweetchilli cant stay away lol 

Lmk hows is your DH on cloud 9 i bet same as you


----------



## yellazippy

_*LMK CONGRATS    LET IT BE THE START OF MANY  FOR ALL YOU OTHER LADIES*_


----------



## Babyrocks

Lmk, fantastic news      congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## molly777

ladyhex, thats just beautiful.... 

Shaz, will be thinking of you hun tomor   

Crazykate.... 

most go in work

Imk   so happy for you hun

M777


----------



## shaz2

lmk CONGRATULATIONS ON YER BFP......WOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO AT LONG LAST, IM SO DELIGHTED FOR U AND DH, thats fantastic news. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaz2

girls, thanks again for all the messages of support, well 2 have fertilised and lasted the nite so fingers crossed they make it now till thursday for transfare..xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

awe great news shaz will be    extra hard for your we beans


----------



## lmk

shaz brill i will be   hard for you and dh as you done so much for me


----------



## apparition

Congrats

LMK - !!! wow lots of   for the wee beanies.

Shaz - great news and  - it only takes one.

Ladyhex - text is smaller on this computer?!
sniffing is fine -- just tired a lot.

Girls How do you know if the sniffing is working properly? AF did arrive but no headaches,sweats or much mood swings.
TMI Warning ( bucketloads of sticky mucus which isn't normal for me?!)
Thought I would dry up and be all hormanal.

Any ideas?
Apps


----------



## MISSY97

Hey there 

Imk congratulations good luck for the next 8 months...

Shaz congrat on your 2 embies, fingers crossed for thursday...

Missy xx


----------



## molly777

shaz, brillant delighted for you hun, will be   for thurs...    

M777


----------



## Mamabud

Lmak, OMG, why don't I keep my phone at work!!   for testing early, but congratulations!  I'm so excited for you.  Take it easy now, and give them two wee embryo's a good chance to snuggle in.  It'll be exciting to see where it's one or two at ur scan.  Well done - you deserve it!

Shaz - all the best for Thursday.  Were you on a lower dose this time?

Apparition - I had no major side effects either.

Big hi to everyone else.

Louise


----------



## crazykate

Shaz - hoping your wee embies are really strong and make it through for you on Thursday hun        

Apps - doesn't that happen when you ovulate   perhaps you're just ovulating lots - just a thought  

lmk - woooooohooooooo about time we got some good news here - Congratulations to you and DH I'm thrilled to bits for you x


----------



## lgs30

girls wat great news imk     so great to hear finally some good news god iv done nothing but clean   getting so much energy since iv started on my iron
shaz2   that they keep growing for you both
ladyhex love the wee verse its so ture 
cant belive am 26weeks myself how time flys by 
girls good luck were ever you are on tx 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NCKB

apps - just thought id pop in and reply to your post    
i had no side effects with the spray just a few headaches that was it and was strangly in good humor much to DP's surprise    - down here we start spray on the 1st day of our period & i thought i would be dry etc and not get any ovulating signs mucus but i did for some reason i got that sticky mucus aswell so maybe its all normal hun - im now on the dreaded 2ww so it must be ok to have that hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babyrocks

Apparition, this I a result of high estrogen levels not ovulation. Where are you in your treatment again?


----------



## manicmum

LMK - congrats, so delighted for you             

giving us all hope, take it easy ............


----------



## Ladyhex

girls what a beautiful day    it stays like this till the weekend !!!


----------



## apparition

Hi all
just talked to the RFC and they said that as long as I got my AF not to worry althought they would check with a doctor. Maybe the acupuncture and the extra Evening primrose is having an effect too.
But if AF was due anyway wouldn't it just turn up? I'm confused and probably over thinking but am just going to leave it in their hands.

Thanks Babyrocks - you're probably right. I have been sniffing now for 3 weeks - it's flown and start stims next Wednesday.

Love to all especially those waiting on their wee beanies.
Apps


----------



## Ladyhex

hopefully they get back to you very soon Apps !! 
i think my DH is having all off my side affects , he was up this morning at 3 am cause he couldnt sleep and he is having hot flushes    and OMG the mood swings is hectic, even he noticed it    

happy days if so


----------



## Jomag

IMK - it was so lovely to come on here today and see that big flashing BFP!!!  So pleased for you and DH.  It must be an amazing feeling.  You are very blessed, but I guess you know that already anyway!  Enjoy the moment and take good care of yourself.  I am sooooooooo jealous, but in a nice way!  It always gives the rest of us some hope.

Jo


----------



## MISSY97

Hi 

Apparition is eveing primrose ok during tx, i read somewhere that it can cause uterine contractions so not to use during tx, i may be wrong so sorry in advance if i am....

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

hey girls

hows everone doing? its been very quiet on here today


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls  its lovely today again really hope its like this for the wkend

So hows everyone doing?

Shaz2, how are you doing hun?  I think today is your ET best of luck   

Imk, hope your keeping well  

Jomag, how are you?

Ladyhex, glad your keeping well and your DH is taking the pain for you  

App, let us know if the doctor gets back to you and what he says, but app i think you will be grand... How long are you on the spray now and when are you due to start injections... as the doc says once the turn up it doesn't matter....  

Manicum, hows things with you?

NCKB, best of luck on the 2ww,  

igs30 26wks I can't believe it, time has flown by... hope your keeping well  

Hello to everyone else, babypowder, emak, andrea, loopyone, loopbud, Crazykate, cate (how the twins?), sweetchilli (hope your feeling alot better hun) and anyone else I havne't mentioned thinking of you all

hugs M777


----------



## lmk

it is very quiet on here!!  weather is fab long may it last!!!!!

molly where are you off to this weekend?!! remember no shouting!!

loopybud have a fab time in london and win!! hear from you when you get back!!

ladyhex   at dh getting your side effects, good on you!!!

lgs30 good hearin from you, glad you have energy!! hows spud behaving?

hi to everyone else and i hope you all are well! 

thankyou for all my lovely messages means alot!    
lmkxxx


----------



## apparition

Hi all
niceday - so upset for you - just you and your DH be easy on yourselves. Lots of  for now and lots of  for your next go. Be thinking about you.

NCKB - heard these things are natural - don't panic. Take this special time to pamper yourself. Why not try some relaxation cd some visualisation.

Thanks lgs for your PM . Much happier now. 
is evening primrose bad - read Zita west suggested it but will check at home tonight and get back to you all tomorrow.
Can't believe im sniffing three weeks now and due stimms on wedneday.

My DH has been really moody and bad too. I think the reality of the situation has finally hit him and hard. Any one found a way of getting them together?

Apps

Loving this weather!!


----------



## Squirrel24

IMK- so happy for you with your early        . Have you been testing loads since or are you waiting for a few days.  Wishing you health and happiness to you your bubs and DH. xxxxx Good luck for next phase in your life - hope all goes well.

Lgs - good to hear you and baby doing well.  I just my iron too and it gives you a good boost  Have you thought of any names yet for your wee man?


----------



## lgs30

hi squirrel24 long time no hear hows you keeping?Iv a name picked all bein well its daniel joesph darren(danny joe)


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.

Shaz -  hope ur keeping ok?

Imak - how are you feeling?  Any sickness yet?

Lgs30 - it seems no time since ur BFP!

I got highly commended in the Retail Week Rising Star Awards, on Thursday night in London.  I was up against managers from Debenhams, Disney Store, B&Q, and Ernest Jones, so delighted to come runner up.  There is a specific website where all the finalists are listed, under the awards names.  We met Theo from dragon's den, and got our picture taken with him.  He was guest speaker.  I also got to shop on Oxford Street, as our hotel was a 5 minute walk away.  Treated my-self to some outfits for the baby.  I keep saying that I'm not for buying much - oops!!  

Big hello to everyone else.  It is so quiet on here, it's not normal  

Louise


----------



## lmk

hello ladies, i hope you all are enjoying this glorious weather and keeping well! 

loopybud congrats on getting highly commended, a fab result proud of you!! no sickness yet, no symtoms apart from running to loo alot and sore (.)(.)'s.


----------



## sunbeam

Well done Loopybud!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

lmk i think its twinnies !!        

shaz hows you mrs thinking about you      for a speedy recovery
loopybud ..very well done ..did you have a good night ~ i bet shopping on oxford street was great !! 

girls wee question ..when should you get your period on D/R (i know everybody is diff) i still havent had one...was reading the schedule and it says if no period by 20th i have to let them know !!

where has the sun gone !!


----------



## lmk

ladyhex you will get af but she is delayed with dr, mine for example was due 11 july didnt come until 18th so dont panic.  how are you coping?  dh still getting mood swings


----------



## Ladyhex

cheers lmk ..im not to bad at all   DH Omg so moody     
hows you feeling ?


----------



## lmk

whats new with men and moods    i'm doing good thanks for asking.  you take it easy catch up later


----------



## Ladyhex

Lmk ~ very true lol


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls.........what fab weekend weather - I'm roasted  

had some great craic in the street with the neighbours this weekend omg the craic was 90  

How's everybody doing.......it's got very quiet    

Ladyhex - can't help you I think my AF was just as normal though it's completely buggered now one month its 33 days then its 27 days and then back to 33 days.........what's going on there then Oh I got my hopes up and everything this month   

Welldone loopybud - it's great to get recognition sometimes isn't it - makes you feel a little more appreciated


----------



## cmc**

​
HI girls!!
wondering if i can join in with you all
it seems like great craic here!!
i post over on OI but sadly there aint to many of us on tx at the moment  
i am attending RFC since january of this year, currently waiting to start cycle 5! need  to show up first!!! she should have been here today or before this! 
but as usual she never arrives when you need her 
i had a month of last to give myself a wee break!! so we partyed on down  
now its time to start again!! partyed out!
hope am not intruding?
xxo
cmc


----------



## Babyrocks

CMC, you're very welcome!
Where did you have your other cycles before the Royal?


----------



## cmc**

hi babyrocks
i attended Antrim for the clomid with doc Ashe. He then referred me to prof mc clure who suggested OI!
iv had all my cyclesof OI through the royal!
think iv met all the doc's at this stage!!


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi everyone, mind if I join this thread?

Hope you're all doing well.

I had E/C at Origin this morning (got 6 eggs) and waiting for a call at 10 tomorrow to hear if any have fertilised.

Is anyone else being treated at Origin at the moment?

Kylie


----------



## Babyrocks

Good luck with the next few days. Hope those eggies fertilise. 6 is good going.


----------



## lmk

welcome cmc and kylie to this wee thread, a great bunch of girls!!!

babyrocks how are you and baba keeping? are you still having to get the steroid injections?


----------



## lgs30

hi girls god wat a day iv had woke this morning had a gush of fluild thought that me away rang the doc sent me up for a scan the wee man is laying on my bladder an cause it to leak how afforted was i they he decided to show off hes bits an bobs men eh so like his father already lol lol lol


----------



## niceday1971

Hi girls 

I am up for a review appointment tomorrow with the rfc, we didnt get any fertilisation on this our first go.  Anyone out there been for private tx at the rfc and ahow did you find it, was it any different from the nhs go? We are in two minds whether to go back to rfc or try somewhere else because we are having to pay for it anyway.

Lx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi Niceday,

This is probably not what you want to hear but it might be useful to have the heads-up anyway...

We thought we could have private treatment at the Royal but they aren't really taking private patients any more, at least they aren't in practice - their waiting list for private treatment hasn't moved in ages, that's what we were told when we went in about May/June of this year.  Apparently it's because the HFEA made them reduce the number of patients they're seeing in the interests of safety (to avoid embryos being dropped or eggs getting mixed with the wrong man's sperm etc) while at the same time Michael McGimpsey released additional funding for IVF, meaning they had to do more NHS cycles.  All their HFEA 'allowance' is now taken up with NHS patients, leaving no room for private patients. 

We were very disappointed to hear this because a private cycle at the Royal is far less expensive than at Origin.  I read on another thread that you can't go to Origin because they have a BMI rule - but you might be able to get round this by going to see Prof McClure privately at the Ulster Clinic - he consults there on Monday evenings - and then he can treat you at Origin.  In other words, you might be able to bypass Origin's rules by going in under Prof McClure's care.  (We're being treated at Origin but under Prof McClure.)  I might be wrong about this but it's worth a shot.  I can give you his number of you want to see him.

Kylie


----------



## Mamabud

Welcome Kylie and CMC.  Kylie all the best for transfer.

Imak - hope ur feeling ok!  

Thanks for the well wishes with reference to the award.  

Ladyhex - when do you start stims?

Lgs 30 at least you got to see the baby again lol!

Big hi to everyone else, Louise


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Kylie

thanks very much for the insight.  It is Prof McClure we are seeing tomorrow for our review so we will ask him if he could treat us at Origin.  I think we will have to wait 4 months anyway to have another go.  will let you know how we get on.


Lx


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Good luck tomorrow niceday and keep us posted, I'll check to see how you got on.  

Kylie


----------



## lmk

niceday i hope you get some answers tomorrow.  hope you find a clinic that suits you soon   

loopybud, i'm grand wanna meet up a day for some food??!!!

lgs that wee man is really takin the hand ouuta you, worth a watchin!!!!

hello also to emak,sweetchilli,babypowder miss u


----------



## lgs30

o yes he is an tonight hes kickin the ribs of me


----------



## lmk

i bet its lovely and reassuring    any piccys of bump?


----------



## lgs30

how do you put pictures on  here


----------



## shaz2

hey lmk. im homeeee...lol..thank god, have to go up on wed morning for scan an wee checkup so fingers crossed..hows u?

hello to everyone, sorry for short post but havent got caught up with everyone yet....xxxx


----------



## lmk

that's brill hun welcome back! nothin beats your own bed. take it easy and rest let every1 spoil you   

lgs havent a clue hun sorry


----------



## cmc**

OMG girls!!! you sure know how to post 

sorry will have to go back and check out how everyone is 

last post i read was about prof mc clure! i did'nt know that about NHS and waiting list?
funny but i saw him in ulster clinic and he told me then(oct07) that i could'nt have tx private in RHV! thought it funny at time cause it would be his loss!!
now i know whats going on   silly me!!!
anyhow i am seeing him in ulster clinic again on mon 21st for review-------------- see how that goes?

 i that it that there is a big waiting time for private tx??


----------



## Babypowder

Evening all 

Great to 'see' some new girls joining goodluck on your Journeys, and im glad I logged on as Kylie you may just have solved how I get round the whole BMI thing   

Lmk hows those twinnies    hope your well.

Shaz   for the time you've just had-but you know ohss is usually worse when a BFP is on its way    

lgs was lol at you water works 

I was popping on to see if sweetchilli was around, we ordered necklaces from the same site and mine has yet to arrive got an email to say it was dispatched on Aug 20th, but no sign of it arriving   anyway will PM her.

Niceday what times your review? Im up with The Proff after 11am for my looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong awaited review from my m/c in July     absoloutly ridiculous-so if you hear someone giving off-that'll be moi .

Big hi to everyone, and lots of


----------



## NCKB

hye girls - just thought id pop in here to say hi  (even though im not a northern girl hope u's dnt mind) as the cycling tread is very quite this evening - the cycling tread is very quite this evening and i need some company on here       

cmc welcome hun and best of luck with tx


----------



## cmc**

thanks NCKB 

you know all you girls are sooooo nice
you know what
think il learn a thing or 2 about RVH here


----------



## molly777

Hiys Girls

Sorry haven't been on in few days... was away most of the wkend... (imk, derry this time  )
But had a good read of all your posts and lovely to see you girls on... 

Imk. how are you?   good sign sore (.) (.), I think there looking droopy   hope your keeping well

Shaz, sorry to hear you weren't well. how are you feeling now?

Charley, how are you hun? thinking about you  

Squirrel24, how are things with you hun?  

Loopybud, well done and congrads on your award, you most be very pleased... Glad you got a bit of shopping in too.. always very important at any time. 

Sunbeam, Hope your golden ticket arrives soon  

Crazykate, sound like you had a great wkend with the neighbours, was it a street party... how are you keeping?

CMC, welcome to FF   Best wishes with your next treatment, hopefully this will be your lucky one hun..

Babyrocks, can't believe you 30 wks, how are things with you? not long now, hope your keeping well..

Kylie, welcome to FF, the girls are great here, Good luck hun today, let us know how it goes  

Igs30, That didn't sound nice!!!  MEN eh), hope things are back to normal now  

Niceday, all the best with your review...

Babypowder, good to hear from you, Hope you keeping well hun and taking things easy.. 

NCKB, hey good to see a southern  , How are you keeping? I'm also a southern but living up here now...
are you attending a clinic in Dublin or up here?

Sweetchilli and emak how are you both?    

hello to everyone else hope your all keeping well

Cate, your parents most be with you now, hope your having a lovely time, and hows the twins?


ok better go in work.... chat maybe later

have a good day...

Hugs M777


----------



## Ladyhex

good morning girls

Shaz2 ...glad your feeling a wee bit better    im sure you are so glad to be home to rest         for your BFP   

Babypowder good luck for this morning at your review, hope you get some answers!!!    good to hear from you again 

NCKB ~ dont be silly the craic is great on here the more the merry    
Lgs~your wee man is starting early, to be keeping you going lol 

niceday~good luck at your review hun , same as babypowder hope you get some answers  
lmk ~hows the sicknees this morning  /

what another nice dry morning !!


----------



## Ladyhex

good morning Molly777 
hows you keeping we posted at the same time    
have you started yet hun ?


----------



## Jomag

Hi Niceday - just wanted to let you know that I also went through Prof McClure at Origin and he didnt make me wait four months between cycles.  The day I went for my review appt with him after my tx failed turned out to be day 21 of the cycle straight after the treatment and he said I was good to go again.  I went home with the drugs that day!  Apparantley he believes in keeping things going once you are started.  Hopefully that will be positive news for you, but that said everyone is different and he may prefer some people to have a longer gap between treatment.  Hopefully the same will apply for you though and you can get started sooner rather than later.  Its the waiting which is the worst part I think!

BabyP - hi there hon, how are you doing?  Are you planning on starting again soon?  Look forward to hearing how your review goes.

Hi to everyone else on here - there are so many girls now it is hard to keep up and I have been off the scene for a while.

I am just plodding on and waiting for NHS go to start in Oct.  Still feels like a lifetime away though.  I was so excited on Fri when the Royal phoned me to see if I could start a month early as they had got a cancellation!!  But I soon got deflated when we worked out that I was Day 21 exactly and it was too late to get my the review and hand over the drugs.  Oh well, probably just not meant to be.. and I need a booze free month before I start anyway.  Have been enjoying life lately and letting my hair down a bit, so need to start looking after myself again sometime soon.


Jo


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi Molly.
I'm doing ok thanks. Every day is a bonus.
Taking it easy trying to stretch out work. Really just hoping to make it through to 37 weeks. x


----------



## Babypowder

Hi  

Well had my review this morn, I didn't even get to blink that   Proff McClure his exact words where "take a seat (opens file) one tx, one pg and one m/c" "right" rattles off a few m/c statistics and gets consent forms out for us to sign-I said im not even sure I want another go and I was thinking of Origins anyway, he said lets deal with RFC first, sign here, sign here, sign here    Honestly I didn't even see what I signed, but I know it was just for waiting list.

Now Origin-heres my e-mail contact me if you want to go there but im not taking any new clients till nearer spring and the waiting list at RFC is 9mnths-yr, plenty of time for you to loose weight    , I said im aware of that and I was happy he said it as it will ring in my ears now as the kick up the   I need.

No mention of anything regarding m/c causes or factors, just that he would be more than happy for me to try again and that my dose will be increased to hopefully get more eggs, which Im pleased about and that a weight loss would help my tx hugely (ok. I get it im fat! lol)

20mins we were in after waiting for weeks on that review and that was that, he didn't ask if we had any questions just got up and ushered us out-said he was sorry he was on call  

Sorry for the rant im just abit   at it all and not sure what to do regarding where to go now-the after care at RFC Sh1te but so is Origins just look at sweetchilli etc in recent weeks.

Anyway im joining weight watchers and im off out now for sme fruit and veg   

Really hope all you gals are well, was lol in the waiting room-just wanted to shout out anyone from FF here im Babypowder


----------



## NCKB

cannot beleive how inconsiderate he was towards you.. i could call him a few nasty names but think id be thrown off FF (and defo couldnt cope with that   ) 
well best of luck with WW hun - and do it for urself not for Prof Knowitall.....................................  

Oh i do be the same in the waiting room in our clinic - only i wouldnt DARE talk to anyone - noone would even dare make eye contact - one lady said hello and smiled at us one day and me and DP i nearly fell over in shock...


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks NKCB, 

Was trying to do a poll there to see what clinic is the best but not very technically gifted  might try again later .


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi girls,

Babypowder, gosh Prof McClure doesn't hang about, does he?  I'm sorry you weren't happy with your review appt but the truth is he prob doesn't know why you had your m/c.  I really laughed about you wanting to shout out in the waiting room 'I'm babypowder' because I've often had the same urge myself!!  Weightwatchers is great, it did the trick for me so I would really encourage you to give it a go - I never felt hungry once and you develop new habits that help keep the weight off long-term.    

AFM, I had the call from Origin this morning (nerve-wracking) and three of our six eggs have fertilised so we've been given a time for E/T on Thursday afternoon.  Feeling happy now as it's our first attempt and proves that I can produce eggs and my DH's sperm can fertilise them.  We're a mixed marriage so we were worried we were allergic to one another or something!!!!

Bye for now and good luck to everyone

Kylie


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls

firstly congratulations Kylie on three of your eggs fertilising. Well done.  

Shaz so glad your feeling better.  

Just back from my apppointment with Prof McClure.  It must be fat fighters day at the rfc!  Dont worry babypowder he told me I need to loose two stone!  

I thought he was okay and said that if we are to go again we need to do three things, me loose weight, hubbie to get another semen analysis done and me to have a scan done in 6 weeks to look at the cyst on my right ovary. I can understand what he is saying with regards to maximising our chances but its all the flipping waiting.  So looks like I wont get reactivated on to the private list for another 6 weeks which sucks!

Babypowder I lost 2 stone 2lb at Slimming World so I am going to give it another go.  We were considering looking for another clinic but are going to hold off until after my scan at 6 weeks.

Lx


----------



## NCKB

hi niceday 

glad prof mcclure was a little nicer to you ... 

do they tell you that u need to loose weight or they wont treat you thats terrible.. 

TMI alert... just went the loo and come of crinone gel came out on the toilet paper and it was a little pink     - anyone else have this... im 9 days past e/t too late for implantation i think..


----------



## niceday1971

Hi 

cant help you out bout the gel.  But know he didnt say he wouldnt treat me because of the weight he just wants us to maximise our chances if I lost some weight.

Lx


----------



## Babyrocks

BP that was horrible treatment.a bit of humanity and consideration would have been appropriate! 
I've been admitted to hospital , the royal maternity today due to bleeding. Please all say a prayer the bleeding stops as we really need the baby to get further along plus there are no neonatal cots left here at the moment so baby would been to be transferred if delivered in next 24 hours. Please God it's just a warning bleed and it will stop and I'll get out of hospital in a week or two.


----------



## shaz2

babyrocks, ive just lit a candle for you honey, and praying de god its only a wee warning. im just out of the royal yesterday, they will look after ye honey, rest up now and keep us posted when u can...xxx


----------



## NCKB

babyrocks - thinkin of you hun and       ing hard for you and ur little baby   
stay safe hun xxxxxxxxx
nicola


----------



## Babypowder

Babyrocks         your little one stays safe, If I ever win the lottery, I've always said I would buy some equipment for the NICU  they do a great job in there.

      the bleeding stops for you and your ok if you have to stay a week or two


----------



## cmc**

babyrocks   and  for you!!
keep that little one safe and sound       
xxo


----------



## lgs30

babyrocks prayin so hard for you did they say were its comin from have u a low layin placenta


----------



## Babypowder

Kylie glad your wee emmbies fertilised-Its such a relief, like you said especially when its your 1st tx and you don't know whats happening!

Niceday-Glad Proff had more time for you,  he is to the point and as DP said to me, he says it for your own good-he's actually being helpful, I got a bit teary about m/c-but should have remembered the Proff has no bedside manners! I was lol at you saying Fat Fighters, I was at WW before and lost stone and half-put it all back on plus 2extra    my friend is at Slimming world at the min and she would recommend it over WW she's done both and after yrs of being overweight, she is now looking great, she said SW have a £10 joining fee offer on at the min, so think im going to go there.

I just need to work out which clinic to go to now-I feel drawn to RFC because tx worked for me there (initially) but feel also if im paying why shouldn't I try Origin 

Hi to everyone else.

Shaz how are you feeling


----------



## shaz2

BP feeling bit better now thank god although have few wee twinges the day an lite lite spot bleed this morning so just hoping all is ok in there, lol, have another check up in morning with royal so hope all is ok, if i see that prof the marra ill sort him out for ye   ...lol...how u feeling now chick? mc is a very hard thing to cope with an when its mentioned it brings back all those rotten feelings so i no how u must have felt today but try not to take it personal, hes just a doctor i dont think they have feelings!!...xxxxxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Ooooh must be implantation Shaz-this is day 6 isn't it          for twinnies


----------



## crazykate

oh Babyrocks - hope all is well hun will say a little prayer for you         



Kylie Minogue said:


> ....... We're a mixed marriage so we were worried we were allergic to one another or something!!!!


 oh Kylie you made me laugh          good luck!!!

 cmc

Shaz - oooooooooohh hope its all good    

Babypowder - good luck with WW hun........as much as the Prof was trying to help he could have been a little more sympathetic and a little less matter of fact

NCKB - sorry mrs not too sure hoping for the best for you though   

Lots of prayers for everyone tonight and an AF/  dance for those who need it 
[fly]                                                      [/fly]


----------



## molly777

babyrocks, thinking of you hun, really sorry to hear your in hospital,   that all goes ok for you and baby stays put.... take it easy and look after yourself....   

Shaz, good luck with check up in the morning  

Kylie, delighted eggs fertilized, when is EF? good luck hun 

Hiya babypowder, glad you got talking to Prof... althought they are all very straight talking though.. 

Just a wee question, see when your doing FET, do you start d/r on 20th day of cycle?

chat later girls hope you all had a good day

Hugs M777


----------



## Ladyhex

babyrocks     that your little one will stay for another few weeks ...better of in your tummy


----------



## shaz2

hi molly, thanks hun, how are you?..xx


----------



## Squirrel24

Molly - good to hear from you - I'm doing ok - wee man still hanging on in there - wee girl doing great was at consultant on Monday and she is 2lb 6ozs at 27 weeks which he says is good.  If all goes according to plan and girl is head down then he will do normal delivery and deliver boy breech at 38 wks.  The longer we can last the better it is for her chances - some days ok some days bad but such is life and no one ever said it would be easy just didn't think we would be dealt double whammy.

Kylie - you made me laugh too re: mixed marriage - I'm the same and I used to joke about the old parades commission decisions likening them to our situation ie nobody getting up this road!!! Lol hope I haven't offended anyone - not very politically correct at all.  Good luck with ET and take it really easy afterwards.

Re: Prof McClure - I cannot sing his praises loud enough - I have come to find that the docs who are the most up front and maybe a bit on the abrupt side are the best when it comes to treatment.  He dedicates alot of his time to "getting women pregnant" working long days at various clinics etc.  He just wants the best for you and for you not to have to go thru heartache of BFN too many times.  When I found out one of my twins had Edwards syndrome and would not make it he was very supportive even tho not his field - he even gave me his mobile no. and said I could ring him even when he was on holiday.  Give him the benefit of the doubt he is a very busy man but his heart is most definately in the right place.


----------



## crazykate

Molly777 sorry I can't remember hun      think it may still a day 21 though  

I'm watching a programme about people fighting for custody of their pets - they're even going to court!!!!  Having said that I hope I never find myself in that boat


----------



## Mamabud

Babyrocks, I really hope that everything is ok, and the baby holds on a little bit longer. You really have had a tough pregnancy.

Kylie and Squirrel - you really made me laugh ref the mixed marriage thing! Isn't it good we can have a giggle. Congrats Kylie on your 3 eggs fertilising, and all the best for transfer.

BP - I have struggled with my weight all my life. I am so much a yo yo dieter. When I was referred to the Royal I was convinced that my weight wouldn't get in the way, so I lost 6 stone in a year and got to goal at ww. Dr Traub shook my hand and said congratulations in curing morbid obesity!! From the time of that appt and actually starting my tx, I had put all my weight on again. I had kept it off for a year, then just went mad - new job, and being a greedy [email protected]! It is difficult hearing that we need to lose weight, but deep down I think we know it's a realistic thing, that can cure some people of IF issues. As I now have a BMI of about 34, I have to go into hospital to be tested for preganancy diabetes, at 24 weeks, and am at higher risk of high blood pressure etc. So far my blood pressure has been fine, but it is still early days. I don't know exactly what I am trying to say, but if you need any help, give me a shout.

Molly - shopping is great!

Shaz - how's the form? Good to see you are out again. Was it OHSS?

Louise


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi Girls

Just wondering if anyone has heard from Cate1976? She aint been online in over a week!

Martine x


----------



## lmk

hi ladies!!!

babyrocks i hope you and baba are ok you are in my thoughts and  's

molly how did you know about my (.)(.)'s i can them in a bow!!!! shopping is good when you can find what you are lookin for but i hate hokin and pokin!!!

babypowder and niceday hope you find the right clinic for your next tx  

emak and sweetchilli i hope you are well all too quiet on here without you!!

i hope the rest of you all are well and behaving yourselves


----------



## lgs30

girls had a scan on monday rite they told me he weighed nearly 3lbs already am 27weeks is that ok


----------



## MISSY97

Thats a good weight lgs... 

Missyxx


----------



## lgs30

do you think so missy i was checkin in on the web an the said at this stage it should be 1.6lbs so was just wonderin


----------



## lmk

that wain o yours is going to comeout with a fork and knife!!!  big bruiser!!


----------



## lgs30

as darren said my f*nny is goin to be busted the cheeky burt lol lol


----------



## cmc**

[fly]hello girls[/fly]​
kylie and squirrel you so made me laugh me in same boat!! sooooo funny!!

I have a appointment with the professor on monday night!!! hope i get a good response out of him!

babyrocks hope you and babe are doing good


----------



## lmk

lgs30 said:


> as darren said my f*nny is goin to be busted the cheeky burt lol lol


----------



## lgs30

i no hes so has a way with words my lungs are so sore the nite feel i can hardly breath


----------



## lgs30

finally got a baby photo on way to go lol lol


----------



## shaz2

girls me has sore (.)(.) BIG TIME, I think af may be on way!!


----------



## lgs30

wat you mean are u on ur 2ww


----------



## glitter girl

Shaz, mine were so sore too during 2ww, sometimes it can be a good sign so try not to panic


----------



## glitter girl

Lgs, loving your scan photo, its so clear, Im jealous


----------



## shaz2

yeah lgs day 6 of 2ww, glitter mine have been soreish from ec!! any idea??..xx


----------



## glitter girl

Shaz it could be the drugs in your system from EC that was making them sore? Mine were also sore from EC then got really painful from about day 4/5 of 2ww,really intense . Positive thinking all the way hun


----------



## lgs30

hey shazs mine were unbearable not jokin its your hormons could be a good sign pos thinkin girl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NCKB

hi shaz - my (.)(.) have been sore all tru 2ww and i think its actually since e/c too cant really remember     feel like a/f is just about to arrive with a vengance.... am in so much pain     i think as soon as i finish my crinone this week a/f will defo arrive        
BUT try to stay positive hun     PMA AND ALL THAT     - im 10 days past e/t and feel like im goin around the bend


----------



## lmk

shaz mine were sore whole way through


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi ladies,

Babyrocks, hope everything is ok - my friend had a baby recently, a beautiful healthy girl, despite bleeding during her pregnancy on and off so hopefully you will be ok too and the baby will stay put for another 10 weeks or so.

Molly777, E/T is tomorrow at 2.15 at Origin - anyone else going there tomorrow afternoon?

Shazz, don't get downhearted, your (.)(.) are probably just sore because of the cyclogest pessaries, all that progesterone giving you the PMT symptoms - correct me if I'm wrong. 

Squirrel24, I agree with you that Prof McClure is very good even though he doesn't stand on ceremony - and I do sympathise with those who have found him abrupt. I know his intentions are good and he works very long hours, also I know his wife through work (lovely woman) and she's been sick for about a year now, so it can't be easy for him.  He flies about on his motorbike.  He is very kind but calls a spade a spade, for example when he told me he was putting me on a very high dose (450 Gonal F) because he wanted to 'push my ovaries hard', I jokingly asked if that was because I'm elderly (I'm 41) and he just replied yes!!!!!!!!  Anyway I'm sorry that he caused upset - I've never had a m/c so I don't know how painful it must be, but I think Prof McClure is just trying to help as many women as possible so he doesn't hang about.

AFM, I got a 'cleavage call' from the clinic this morning to say that 2 of our 3 embryos have divided and are at the 4-cell stage while the third has not divided but still might. So far, there is a small amount of fragmentation making both embryos grade 1-2.  (I suggested grade 2 but she said no, they were grade 1-2, which is very encouraging.) She was very positive and encouraging and made me feel like I was top of the class - that my embryos were some sort of child prodigies to have reached the 4-cell stage already but I'm sure she says that to everyone to make them feel positive. With two front-runners, it won't be hard to decide which two to put back in tomorrow. I guess they'll allow the third one to perish as it's unlikely to make the grade for freezing.  I'm not especially religious or anything but I do think it's a shame to let one perish and can't help thinking they should put the third one in too, to give it a chance and then it can die naturally, without me making the decision to let it die. Tomorrow I'll be begging Prof McClure to put all three back in but I know he won't because he's dead against 3 embryos due to the risk of multiple pregnancies.  Any thoughts on this?

Kylie


----------



## shaz2

thanks fo info girls, i hope use are right...lol...xxx   loads of


----------



## lmk

glitteer girls good hearing from you how are the twinnies behaving?

lgs loving the picture!

kylie do what is best for you, and dont give in! as for me i would want the 3!! all the best for et    

shaz stay strong girl the 2nd week nerves are the worst!!!!!


----------



## NCKB

I agree kylie - id want all 3 put back in - im kinda sorry now we only chose one to go back in but ill know better next time  
best of luck for tomorrow hun xxx

defo 2nd week is worse on the nerves


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

Just finished worked... ive been busy....     (minus the last half hour typing this)

Babyrocks, have been thinking about you hun, hope your holding tight  

Shaz, honestly shaz the girls are right, I had sore (.) (.) for the whole 2ww, so be   hun
thinking of you hun and praying this is your moment... you deserve it  

Squirrel24, Good to hear your wee girl is doing so well, I'm sure it is so hard for you with such mixed emotions you most be having   . I have never met Prof McClure but he sounds like a really lovely guy... I told my accuputurist about what you said about him today, i was so touched what a lovely guy he sounds....   take care

Crazykate, thanks hun think your right? hows things?

Loopybud, I do know Dr Traub, I  like him and I do find him funny... how are you? anything nice planned for the wkend?

Igs, love the photo.... 3lbs is fab, love what Imk said, also another woman great with her words  
hope your keeping well... 

Glittergirl, how are you keeping?

Kylie, best of luck hun tomor, and hopefully you will get the 3 back in, you'll probably be sworn to secrecy and we will never find out.... put you can give us a wink and we will know  

Hiya Imk, hows the (*)(*) is that a better shape .... hope your keeping well hun, any plans for the wkend?

anyway my mum is up this wkend and can't wait to do nice things with her... dad has a sore back so he's not coming....

ok better go here need sleep chat tomor

lol M777


----------



## Squirrel24

Kylie - I understand completely how u feel about embie no 3 - we had the same we only got 3 eggs this time and all 3 fertilised with two being 8 cell and the 3rd 6 cell - we got two put back in which resulted in twin pregnancy.  However only one of our twins will make it and we will only have our wee boy for a short time after birth and I always wondered what if we had the other one?? I feel guilty thinking like this as I am almost wishing away my wee boy but its more a case of I wish neither us nor him had to go thru the pain of this and how it might have been different.  But we all have a path - I'm certainly not holy or anything but you've gotta live with your decisions and that means making the right one in the 1st place - so do what your heart tells you.  Take care for tomoro will be thinking of you & DH.


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone , missed yous all lol 

Well i got a virus on me laptop and it had to go away and get fixed , so had to go cold turkey for a week     oh it was hard   
got my app at the royal this tue at 230 with dr mcfaul , whats he like ?
then i have my review at origins on the 13 oct 
and DH got another swimmer sample done and they are really good , so being of the meds is working , so they have told us to try naturally until next tx see if anything happens , wouldnt hold my breath , all my hope has gone over the last couple of months  
back to work on mon and i am really nervous as i dont want anyone asking me why i was off for so long , i think i will just tell them i had swine flu , that will keep them away    

Shaz i hope you are keeping ok hun youve had a bad week hun massive hugs    

Ladyhex , i am ok hun have my moments , whats all your dates hun oh i am so excited for you !!!!!!!!!!
Imk , how are you feeling hun , awe bet your on cloud nine !!
Babypowder and liag , hope you are doing ok 

Emak good luck for your app hun , bet you are glad things are on the go now !!

Molly, cate ,crazycate, glitter, galaxy, loopyone , loopybud, nckb, squirrel, kylie, lgs ,missy, sunbeam, sorry if missed anyone will do more personals later have to cathch up with everyone 
loads of love and luck Sweetchilli XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli i bet you are so happy laptop is fixed, rotten when you dont have access to ff!!! fab news about dh, you never know   
i bet you are not looking forward to going back to work, but it will be nice getting into a routine and keeping your mind off the last few months    stay strong remember you have us for support!!

molly like the new boobs i wish i was that pert!!!  i have went up from a DD to a E not that i need to get any bigger, anyone needing a lift i do have plenty to spare just pm me


----------



## Mamabud

Hello.

Martine - I haven't heard from Cate, sorry.

Lgs30 - what a way with words lol!  It seems like you're going to be having a big baby!  What did the doctor say when they told u the weight?

Molly - I'm keeping well thanks.  No plans for the week-end, working Saturday and off Sunday.

Sweetchilli - good to hear from you.

Imak - any date in yet for ur scan?

Shaz - hopefully the sore boobs are a good sign - PMA!

Kylie - it's difficult to know what to do, but with the push on elective single egg transfer, it may be difficult to get the 3 put back in. 

Missy - good luck for transfer.

Louise


----------



## lmk

hi loopybud,  enjoyin your day off? looking forwardto going to your mums?  
no date yet, rang earlier and they said it can take up to 2 wks for letter to reach me.  if i havent received a date this day next week i have to ring back.  the only good thing with that is that i should have 1 more week to scan!


----------



## crazykate

Martine I think Cate's mum and dad are visiting so she said she wouldn't be on for a bit  

Shaz - come on Mrs where's your PMA gone - (.Y.) is probly the pessaries   

Kylie - how did you get on - are you PUPO yet   I remember my DH asking Dr. F at Origin about putting 3 embies back I thought I was gonna have to get the paramedics for the doc     He said it was dangerous to me too and its not allowed either  

hi everyone - just a quicky this aft catch up later with you all x

Kate


----------



## bump14

Kylie, hi.  I was just reading the board (I usually just lurk on this one as I cant keep up with all the posts!) and saw your post.  Im wondering if you were the person waiting to get tx after me this afternoon?  My appt was at 2 at Origin, and as i was waiting to go into the tx room, someone else was brought into the waiting cubicle thingys.  If it was you, i hope it all went well.


----------



## Cate1976

lmk:  on your . Hope your pg goes smoothly.

Loopybud:  on the award, glad you got to do some shopping in Oxford Street.

CrazyKate: Sorry to hear that AF is playing up. If  was 2 days late, I'd start thinking a big miracle had happened then be gutted when she showed up.

cmc:  welcome to the thread. Hope you find it as supportive as I have.

Kylie Minouge:  to you as well. Glad ET went well, you're now PUPO (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise). Try to keep yourself occupied during 2ww.

Babypowder:  to you, really sorry to hear that you didn't get any answers at your review. With the weight thing, I'm guessing that Origin know what your current BMI is, is there any chance that if you could lose some weight that you might then be able to get on the list for tx and then lose the rest while waiting? Just a thought. When I went on list for NHS tx at RFC, I would have been just over 2 stone overweight, BMI was probably 27/28 but had lost it by the time tx started. Didn't change my diet much, just got more exercise walking the mile into town instead of getting the bus being the main one.

NCKB: Implantation can occur anywhere between 5-11 days after conception so a late implanter could well implant 9 days post ET.

Babyrocks:  and  for you and DH, hope your baby stays put for a few more weeks at least. Keep us posted when you can.

molly777: D/r for FET starts on day 21 of your cycle.

Squirrel24: Glad your wee girl is doing well, still  for you. Your comment hasn't offended me at all. We all have different perspectives on situations.

Missy: Thanks for pm.  on the weight loss. Hope ET went well.

Lgs30:  at Darren's comment about weight of your baby. 

Shaz2:  for the tough time you've had, hope you're feeling better now. Sore (.) (.) is one of the early signs of pg.  and  for a BFP from you.

Sweetchilli: Glad DH's swimmer sample gave good result. Hope your appt went well today.

News on me is that I'm really well. Reason for my absence is due to being so busy while my parents were over. By the time I'd finished what I was trying to do each day, I was too tired to get online. Have been thinking about you all though. It was great having my parents over, the nursery is done aprt from getting some wall decoration for the back wall. There's still a small amount of sorting to be done over the next couple weeks but the big stuff is done. Went up to Belfast on Monday and got some bits in Mothercare then went to Ikea where we got a really nice new kitchen table, couldn't get the chairs though as we're getting the ones that are £14 each. They were sold out, staff said that they'd had loads of students from Queen's Uni in buying stuff. The shop is fab though. When we decorate our lounge next summer, that's where we'll probably go.

Twins are thriving, I'm doing really well, beginning to slow down a bit as I don't want to overdo things, still keeping as active as possible though.

Hi to everyone I've not mentioned.


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Kylie,  on been PUPO....    

Cate, good to hear from you and glad you had a good time with your parents.... thanks for info, i know you have told me before...  

hello to everyone else... so happy tomor is friday.. have a lovely   wkend

hugs M777


----------



## bump14

No, Kylie; I didnt see you, just heard voices on the other side of the curtain.  i heard a snippet of conversation, possibly about how long a procedure would take.  Does that help?  All i know is that it was Prof McClure that did my procedure at about 2pm, and there was someone in straight after me.


----------



## crazykate

Morning girls...........oh I'm so excited I feel like I've been given a million pounds

        I GOT A PHONE CALL FROM RFC LAST NITE TO SAY TX GONNA START THIS MONTH!!!!!!!


Kylie good luck on your 2ww hun try not to let it stress you too much - easier said than done though


----------



## lmk

kate and dh on getting started again i bet you both are excited.  wish you all the best of luck for a successful tx!!

cate i bet it was lovely spending time with your parents and getting spoilled rotten!! will they be over before the birth or after? you seem to be well organised for the arrival of the twins, not long now to go!!!!

molly have a fab time with mum this weekend no singing  !!!!


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

sun is definately coming out later .. its friday so happy its nearly the wkend

Crazykate, brillant delighted for you hun and wishing you all the best with this cycle  , are you doing FET?,  looks like me and you might be cycle buddies ....   

Imk, thanks hun really looking forward to having mum up, dad can't make it this time.... are you up to anything nice for the wkend? how are you keeping ? besides the boobs!!! still have the same bras since i was 12... just a A cup... yes, if your selling I'm buying  

girls have a lovely wkend

LOL M777


----------



## Jomag

Hi CrazyKate - that is fantastic news about getting in this month!! Even better when you arent expecting it and dont have time to fret.  When do you go for your appt and actually start the sniffers?

I got a call last Fri asking me if I would like to start this month as they had got a cancellation (I was originally down for Oct cycle).  I was ecstatic, until we worked out that I was right on day 21 and it was too late to get the appt and the drugs.  Arghh!!  Oh well, maybe you got that slot and if so, I hope it is a lucky one for you   
I was kind of glad in a way because I have been very naughty lately and drinking too much wine and not taking all my vitamins, so it has spurred me on to be more disciplined over the next few weeks.

On that note, can anyone help?  I'm a bit worried because I can feel AF on its way.. and if I take it now then I wont have one in October - and that means my treatment wont start.  If it does appear I'm just wondering if they will take that as my October one, or will I have to wait until the next one arrives in November.  Honestly, this whole thing is just so frustrating!


----------



## shaz2

hey girls,

quick question when do use think trigger injection is out of system from?..xx

hollyyyyyyyyyy again more brilliant results, well done mother hen....xx 

crazy cate and dh well done on finally getting started, good luck honey...xx


----------



## Cate1976

CrazyKate: Fantastic news that you're starting tx this month. Hope it goes well for you.

lmk: It was great spending time with my parents, there were a few tense moments during the sorting mainly cos there were boxes everywhere and Mum especially didn't think everything would be done. Once the study was sorted enough for me to start moving things in there and the bookcase was up, the number of boxes in mine and DH's room went down drastically. Think pg hormones andotherly instinct made things worse. Belfast was brill, the only downside was that due to high parking costs, we only had time to go to the shops we needed to go to to get stuff. Will use Park & Ride next time so they can have a proper nose round the city. Mum & Dad will be over again after the birth but not straight after.

molly: Hope you have a great time with your Mum.

Jomag: Not sure how much this'll help you. I don't think they'll let you start on September cycle though. From what I've read on here, they are strict about not allowing you to start earlier than the cycle they ask for details of, frustrating for those in your situation. I have heard of women being given medication to bring on AF. In your situation, I'd ring RFC and ask them what they'll do.

Shaz2: I've seen your question about how long it takes for trigger shot to leave your system on FF before. It leaves your body at a rate of 1000IU per day. If someone took a 10000IU shot at 10pm last night it should be out of their system on the 27th September but I'd allow a couple days extra just in case. I'm guessing that you're wondering when trigger will be out of your system in case you can't resist temptation to test early? I can't use the police icon as I tested 3 days before OTD with First Response test.


----------



## crazykate

hiya girls puter playing up so this will be short.

Thank you all for your good wishes  

RFC phoned last nite as you know and they asked me to get blood screening results within the last year.  I got mine and in my excitment forgot about DH's    so they phoned me at 5pm and asked me to get his for monday and I'll have a pre-tx appt. next week to collect my drugs etc. they are going to start me on day 21 which will be the week after next I think I'll have to check that out but they're trying to get my schedule etc. all sorted out.......... fresh cycle from scratch.

I don't know if i'll be sniffing or stabbing cos my sinuses get very congested first thing in the morning and from about 9pm at night  

Hope you all have a fantastic weekend


----------



## Mamabud

Crazykate - I'm delighted that you've go the green head to start tx!  All the very best of luck!

Jomag - typical that mother nature doesn't find in with our schedules.  Get back on those vitamins and get all prepared for October!

Cate - good to see you back.  The car parking in Belfast is scandulous!  We pay 30p per hr in Coleraine - it's something like £1.80 per hr in Castle Court!!!!!

Imak - hopefully the appt will come soon.  Ours was definately relatively quick!  Spend the day up at mum's taking it easy, and got my dinner made for me  

Shaz        

Big hi to everyone else!


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi everyone,

Crazykate, congratulations on getting the green light for treatment, how exciting!!

Cate, you sound so organised!!

Bump14, no I don't think that was me as I didn't ask how long the procedure would take, must have been someone else.  

Squirrel24, thinking about you and the situation you're in - what joy and what sadness...

Btw, I didn't ask about having the 3rd embie put back in y'day as it had only reached the 2-cell stage whereas the front-runners had reached 6 and 8 cells. Prof McClure had already made his views known on having 3 embies put back in when I asked him during a previous consultation - he's vehemently opposed so I knew better than to ask again. Funny what you said Crazykate about getting the paramedics!!! 

Been in bed all day today, having little naps, browsing on the internet and watching a DVD etc.

Kylie
Kylie


----------



## Babypowder

WWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOO Crazykate thats brill news your starting again......crazy train here you come!    

Missy fantstic grades for you and frosties-you'll have a football team gong at this rate-and I've written this in blue so maybe Lauren will have little twin bro's!     

Kylie congrats on being PUPO-your grades where great too, I had two B 6CELLS

Cate Glad your doing well 

Shaz   your head must be fried-I remember it well and tested early myself........9dpt (ok it was only as I was bleeding but still that was 4days early!) so I won't throw the    at ya  but       all is well.

Hi to everyone else, just stopping by, and I finally got my charm for my necklace after saying about it at beginning of week-im really pleased and love wearing it.

                 to all.


----------



## apparition

Hi all
loads of buzz on the cycle buddies area but I'll let them tell you the details.

Haven't been on in ages - trying to get things tidiied up before I start finishing up at the end of next week. Dh has been making sure i do more lying down and relaxing -and that means no computer!
Got a really great haircut and a bikini wax  - got to look smart for the docs but boy that hurt.

Had 4 injections so far and was so surprised they didn't hurt - am I doing it right - DH joked that my spare tyre was proving useful for something .Cheeky man - he looks like he has a buss tyre under his shirt.

Kate  - glad you'll be back on the tx again. so much  for you.
Babypowder - things sound better with you - how are things?


Hey the girls on the other cycle buddies are doing a lot of guessing about who is who in the RFC waiting room - what about a wee badge for those who want to wear them - like a wee pink butterfly. I was also thinking about leaflets telling others about the site - is there a downloadable one available or could I make one? Does someone need to OK it first?

Just an idea .
Apps


----------



## sparklyme




----------



## shaz2

well girls i finally did it and got bfppppppppppp......................


----------



## MISSY97

WOW, Congratulations mrs, fingers crossed now........ How many days early?

This thread really has had a turn around in the last few weeks, i think this is the third now in a row, hopefully this continues now...

Missy xx


----------



## sparklyme

Shaz  on your


----------



## emak

Hello girls  ,please bear with me while i try to catch up with all that has been happening in my absence ,so im afraid there will be a lack of personals  
Shaz huni         
Missy   on being PUPO and the brill quality embies
NCKB congrats to you chick
BP how you mrs ,did i read that you are starting slimming world ,ME TOO gonna start next week ,im a big fat blob at the moment ,all bought and paid for and i enjoyed EVERY mouthful   
Crazykate whoo hooo finally getting your nhs go at long long last ,how many years have you been on the waiting list?
Jomag how disappointing for you that the dates didnt work out .

Anybody doing anything nice this weekend? I'm sitting here in my p.j's watching x factor  ,have me west coast coolers in the fridge and dvd for later (and not to forget all the munchies) piggin out before i join slimming world this week OMG I'm massive but I'm really in the right frame of mind to get it shifted ,there just comes a point when you just know you have to do something about it 
As some of yous may know ,we finally made a decision about were we are gonna go for tx no3 .We have a consultation with The Lister in London for 5th Oct  I don't want to be starting tx until after Christmas ,but my DH has one weeks hols in Oct and will be mad busy at work Nov/DEC so we are gonna get the ball rolling ,fill out the forms and see if they require any tests etc.I got all my bloods done at my GP the other day so at least everything will be up to date .I'm feeling a bit fed up the past few weeks ,work is just a headache ,I'm feeling stressed and just generally  off !!! Sometimes i feel like not going ahead with tx3 ,its just so hard ,emotionally ,physically never mind the strain on the finances and our marriage !! This is gonna empty the money pot and thats will my folks paying for the majority of it ,god they are so generous ....thats another reason why i sometimes feel like not going ahead ,feel like i will be wasting their money if it doesn't work  ,awwww sorry girls don't wanna ramble ,didn't want my "return" to be depressing ,apart from that I'm grand....looking forward to getting thin !!!
Emma xxx


----------



## lmk

emak enjoy the munchies as of monday it'll be           nil by mouth!!!!!!  how are you hun? have a west coast cooler for me please!!  i wish you all the luck in the world for lister and i know it'll be good as they will help you achieve your dream hun!!     xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

talk soon away to watch ghost of girlfriends past


----------



## lgs30

shaz wat did i tell you congrats huni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Hello Girls 

Hows everybody doing !! 

what a week i have had    My mum collapsed in work, had to go to hospital.  turns out the tablets she is on for her thyroid is reacting with the tablet she is on for something   and it is doing damage to all her muscles. She has got all sorted now, thank god.  had to get the doctor for my dad as he was having breathing problems.  He is all good now.  I told them both if they keep this up i will put them both in a nursing home       
Bar that I'm good, the she devil has made a few appearances and finally today the   showed her face   .  Im just wondering girls will i be ok to start injections on Thursday? (should i ring the RFC to see) with me taking the bleed late ?

Crazykate thats fantastic news mrs ...are they posting your schedule out to you, when do you pick up your drugs and things? 
Cate glad you had a lovely time with your parents...alot of tears im sure when they were leaving!!! 

Emak~ good for you on starting your diet on Monday~i would love a bottle of west coast cooler and some munchies !! relly pleased you are starting again, hopefully your dream will come true at Lister !!! 

jomag~ when will you get your date to start now mrs !! .....  
Missy ~ brilliant grades mrs congrats on being PUPO !! 

Shaz you bad girl~ congrats on getting your       
kylie~ hows you mrs ...hows the 2ww going for you??

loopyone and loopybud~ hows you both keeping..are the bumps getting really big now?? 
lgs ~ thats a brill pics of your wee spud ... how the bladdering keeping this weather ?   

Lmk..hows then twinnies doing    ~ why is your scan going to be so late an extra week, thats now fair!! 
Apps~ glad your injections are going good ...men they can be so cheeky   

Babypowder and sweetchilli how are you both keeping ?
molly777...hows you keeping mrs ?

thats all from me lol 
hope everybody is keeping well and having a good weekend !!


----------



## pink tulip

Shaz!!!!!
Absolutely delighted for you lovey,     

Girls, I'm a bit of a lurker these days as I love to see how my old buddies are doing  Things are much better with me these days. The depression that has been hanging over me for the last couple of months has lifted and I'm back to my happy self again. Apparently it is quite normal to get depressed after treatment for cancer finishes 
Anyway, girls I want to let you all know that I've been doing a couple of exciting things for breast cancer awareness month. Last week I was doing a photoshoot for Eve magazine ( a new NI publication) and it was so much fun. it was a proper professional modelling setup and I felt like a million dollars.Look out for me in my "biker chick" gear which was the way they styled me. I'm being interviewed this week for a pre-record for GMTV and then I'm modelling at the "Fall for Fashion" fashion show in St Georges market on the 30th Sept.The diet starts NOW . Its all fun and it has given me the boost I needed. I'm also hoping that it might give other young women who have been recently diagnosed some hope that there is life after treatment
I also got some good news on the adoption front. I was speaking to a social worker who works in our trust for domestic adoption - she said that they would start seeing me in 1 year ( as opposed to the 3 years for intercountry) and do my medical at the start of the process so that I would know asap if I would through or not 

Love Pink Tulip xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Good morning girls

what a lovely day    
Think i will do my garden today


----------



## lmk

ladyhex lady or front garden         hope your mum is well, i bet it was a scare to her and your family sending my love to you all.  i keeping good slightly nauseous other than that i'm good thanks for asking


----------



## Ladyhex

Front garden today and the lady garden will be getting waxed during the week   

Lmk glad you are keeping good mrs


----------



## lmk

hows the sniffing going ladyhex? dh suffering still with mood swings?   cant believe how quick its moving for you are you all sett for stimms?


----------



## Ladyhex

omg he is hectic i think it is hitting him really hard ...he is going to get a good    if he doesnt wise up lol 
im i sounding really cruel    im not doin to bad so far ..i think i am set , well i will have to be   

just trying to work out what days to take off.  in work we get special leave for hospital appts instead of using a/leave.  was going to use a/leave for 2ww


----------



## lmk

thats great you get those days from work, definately i recommend the 2ww off i couldnt concentrate at work!!  poor dh you are getting off well with the moods etc!!!  away to supervise dh makin the dinner chat later hunny xxx


----------



## shaz2

girls thanks for all the lovely messages, im bit nervous the day though incase i have tested to early!! any ideas??...xx


----------



## Mamabud

Pink Tulip - it's excellent that ur being so pro-active at rasing awareness.  Glad you are back to your old self.

Ladyhex - good to hear from you.  Hope ur parents are better.

Imak - gutted - u didn't text me about ur scan    It'll not be long in coming around.  Any morning sickness yet?  Still on for Thursday lunch?

Shaz -   congrats and take it easy!

Off to-day, and my parents and nephew are down.  Off to do some retail therapy!


----------



## Squirrel24

OMG Shaz - I am sooooo happy for you & DH -      well done girl - will be thinking of you and hoping all progresses well over next couple of weeks. You take it easy and keep very positive thoughts - absolutely NO housework ok.  Keep them safe.

Emak - good to see u back - no matter how hard things seem if you can try again then try again you still have a right few years left in the bank yet so keep ur chin up and believe it will work 'cos it will.


----------



## Babyrocks

Shaz. So so so happy for you!!! Congratulations


----------



## Ladyhex

Babyrocks hows you keeping mrs and the little one ?


----------



## lmk

sorry loopybud hope you'll forgive me!!!!!!!!!!    only got the letter yesterday, wasnt in good form yesterday as i was in a right mood for no reason!! dh thought i was off my rocker   and he wasnt wrong!!! i'm so tired all the time and have no energy or get up and go.  still up for lunch thurs where and when? its your scan on thurs am i right? 

babyrocks good to see you back posting, how are you and baba?


----------



## Cate1976

Shaz2:  on your BFP, hope your pg goes smoothly.

pink tulip: So pleased for you, will look out for the magazine, when will the GMTV interview be shown? Great news about adoption as well, keep us posted on how that goes. I was wondering last week how you're getting on as I thought your treatment had finished 2/3? months ago, hope I'm closeish there. Apologies if I've got it wrong.

Emak: Good to see you back, I really do hope that your tx at the Lister is successful.

Babyrocks: How are you and bubs doing?

Ladyhex: Mum was in tears leaving us which she's never done before. That brought me close. My parents are so pleased for us.

Not much new with me apart from I'm planning a trip to Belfast when the Sure Start Grant arrives (handing in form tomorrow). There's a few things which we need/want to get and some of them can't be got in Omagh and they're not on Boots website either.

Off now to try and sort out itunes, downloading new version has really messed things up. I have all my music on an external hard drive but after downloading new version of itunes, my music isn't showing and I really don't want to have to reimport all my CD's and redo all my playlists.


----------



## Mamabud

Imak - what do you mean 'thinks' ur off ur rocker, lol?  Scan is at 11.20, so we should be ok for one or half one as DH has to go back to work.  We can do the Lodge if you want?

Cate - I hope that you get ur tunes sorted.

Emak - good to see you posting again  

Can't wait to xfactor to-night.  Roll on 7.45!


----------



## emak

Howdy girlies 
Loopybud have you got a scan tomorrow   hope all goes well ,you missed a lovely dinner the other night ,yummy ! Thanks for the reminder about x factor...i forgot !!
Squirrel ,thanks hun for the lovely words ,how are you bearing up hun    
Ladyhex OMG what a weekend you have had ,i think you will be grand to start the jabs cause when you do the short protocol tx the jabs start on day 2/3 of a/f....good luck
Pink Tulip ,so so good to hear from you ,i will def be keeping an eye out for the mag ,when does it hit the shops? Did you do anything more about create clinic? Great to hear that you are feeling a lot better ....god you have been through so much  
Babyrocks how are you keeping?
Cate good luck with sorting out the tunes
Lmk are you being "crazy wife" again   
Shaz has the news sunk in yet?
Apps glad the jabs arent hurting chick.

Girls sorry if i have left anyone out ,im still trying to catch up with all thats going on ,had a lovely lazy sunday ,got up walked the dog this morning and it was just beautiful out ,lovely and sunny had dinner and just lazed about (as usual) all day ,back to the headache thats called work in the morning ,ohh how i wish i was a part timer !!!!
Right im off to see what i can raid from the fridge   
E xx


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi Cate. Still in royal maternity in the ward. Haven't dot ent sleep for the last 3 nights because of the noise of ladies in labour all round me. Finally got moved to a single side room. Can't wait to get some sleep tonight!!!!  No more bleeding so hope my consultant will call on Tuesday.


----------



## NCKB

hey girls how is everyone... 
babyrocks glad to hear the bleeding has stopped - have been thinkin of u xx


----------



## shaz2

hey babyrocks, great to hear from you and im so pleased the bleeding has stopped for you, thank god, now u rest up and keep us posted...take care...xx

Emak nope hasnt sunk in too be honest, keep testing, im a bloody nitemare and i no i am doing dh head in, (an probably everyone here as well...sorry  ) but really cany help it!! head frying stuff!! anyway glad u had nice wee day to day NOW STEP AWAY FROM THE FRIDGE    ...LOL...XX Fancy meeting up for wee cuppa this week??...xx

Pinktulip, great to hear from you keep me posted when gmtv will be on an when magazine is coming out, you really are a true inspiration to us all and a great ambassador for life, i truly mean that honey, you seriuosly are the most bravest woman ive ever "known"..xxx

LMK crazy wife NEVER!!!...lol...but we love you anyways...xxx

looopybud best of luck for scan tomorrow, let us know how you get on..xxx

Hello to holly, loopyone, weeza, yella, glittergirl, squirrel, cate, ladyhex, aps, lgs30 and everyone looking in...xxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

babyrocks glad the bleed has stopped ..hopefully you will get home to have a good sleep in your own bed


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi everyone,

Congratulations Shaz on your BFP, sounds very promising, fingers crossed, just try to stay sane til your OTD, not long now!!!

Babyrocks, so glad the bleed has stopped, hope you got some sleep in the single room and get home to your own bed soon.

Pink tulip, what an inspiration you are, let us know when to look out for GMTV and Eve publication.  And more importantly, glad the dark clouds have lifted.

Ladyhex, what a time you've had of it with both parents!!

Emak, you've chosen a great clinic, good luck for the consultation at the Lister, I'm thinking we might go there if this cycle fails, their success rates are excellent.  Third time lucky!!!!

Sparkly me, your graphics are amazing!!!

AFM, E/T was on Thurs so I still have a long way to go til OTD on Thurs 1 Oct, trying to stay sane and patient and calm til then. Next week might be a different story but so far, so good. Juicing fresh pineapples.  Was meant to be back at work today but have taken an extra day to rest up - felt bloated y'day with constipation - I think the Cyclogest is very constipating, sorry tmi. I'd also been in bed for 48 hours since E/T (tea-time on Thurs til tea-time on Sat) and when I started to move around on Sat evening and Sun morning, it felt like rigor mortis had set in, I was so stiff and sore!! I also think that my 'protective posture' didn't help either as I'd been walking funny (kinda hunched over) in a vain attempt to protect the embies - I felt like an old woman, I was so stiff and sore.  But a lovely warm shower and long, slow walk with my DH did the trick and I felt human again by midday y'day. So far, I'm determined not to test early - why take the risk of bringing the dream to a premature end?

Btw, I have loads of PMT symptoms, sore (.)(.), bloated, constipated, various little aches and pains - if I was closer to my OTD I would be CONVINCED AF was about to arrive but I think it's just the Cyclogest (which contains progesterone, right? which causes the PMT symptoms in a normal menstrual cycle).  Basically I think the Cyclogest induces symptoms which make you feel like AF is about to arrive.  Plus there are various little aches and pains after E/C - still a tender/bruised on one side.  

But I may feel less calm in a few days time!!

Good luck to everyone

Kylie


----------



## Babypowder

WWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOO some great news on the N.I girls

Shaz  a positive is a positive no matter how many days-loads of us test early, id say your on your way to twinnies!!! a strong positive early means your hormone level is high. Well done you deseve this.

Pink Tulip, like the others have said-I will look out for your interviews, glad you enjoyed getting pampered and that the dark cloud over you has finally lifted, great about your adoption situation aswell, 3yrs was ridiculous, when you have a loving home ready.

Emak, yes S.World for me, and like you mine was all self inflicted-well a little to do with tx, but I enjoued every tub of Ben and Jerrys I ate  its going to be tuff    but worth it. Glad you've got your Appointment with Lister, their supposed to be brill.

Babyrocks    all is stil going o.k and you get some sleep-bet screaming women is a nightmare  

Loopybud, just noticed your 20wks-time has flown, goodluck for the next scan.

Lmk, 2.5wks, hope it flys in for you and you get to see those little bundles on screen 

Hi to everyone else  hope allis well.


----------



## jellybaba

Hello girls, been awol for a while - been on a 2nd holdiay and finding it hard to catch up with all thats been going on here!

Can someone give me a de-briefing - lol you know what I mean - bfps anyone starting tx etc

ta


----------



## apparition

Hi all
brains a bit be fuddeld so not sure what I have missed.

Congrats Shaz on the   not sure if I missed it or not.

pink tulip - your great at inspiring us all to keep going no matter what happens.

Emak - can fully understand - Dad keeps saying he is going to get a loan for a session if this doesn't work but I just feel under pressure. I have said three and no more but it really depends on what they find in this one.

ladyhex think my DH is as bad - he seems in a worst state than me.

AFM - had ist ovary scan today and not looking great. Doc said there was a cyst and some action on one side and not much on the other. Looks like a poor E/C is ahead. Can I do anything to improve things by Friday??Gutted and trying to stay positive. Any one there this morinig at 8am?

lots of love and   to the bumps.

Apps


----------



## Jomag

Shaz - that is fantastic news!  When I got my neg result I tested three days early, and all I got was a completely blank square, so at this minute and time you are pregnant!  Do try to enjoy the moment and just take things really easy.  If it was me, I would be testing every few hours just to get the sheer enjoyment of watching that little red line appear.  I must have done hundreds of preg tests over the last 10 years and not one tiny little glimpse of a red line.  Positive thoughts girl!

Hi to everyone, but a special mention to Pink Tulip - who sounds like such an inspiration.  It makes me feel so guilty about all the moaning I do about being hard down by because I cant have children, when there are so many people out there facing much more difficult challenges.  I should be going to the Fall for Fashion night and if I can make it I will be keeping a look out for you.  All the very best with the adoption process too.  Hopefully it wont be too long or too stressful for you.

Bye for now.


----------



## funny_wonder

Hiya,
        I've just left this post in the LGBT group but I'm guessing a lot of you gals wont happen to look in there so thought I'd post it here too- and possible the egg share/ donate thread as well lol.  I'm pretty lost in the middle of the fertility minefield, hoping you guys can point me in the right direction.  We're a lesbian couple wanting to start a family.  I have no fertility problems that I'm aware of so it would theoretically be a simple matter of finding a sperm donor & having IUI.  However, I would also like to donate my eggs and I'd like to have a known donation with the option for any children to have contact with their biological parent in the future if they wanted to do that (although thats open to discussion and we definitely dont want a co-parenting arrangement).  I've been advised by one clinic that if I want to do egg sharing I'd have to go through IVF as opposed to simply IUI but thats fine with me.  The only thing holding us back is the cost of it.  We're financially stable and independent enough to start a family but at the minute we are still paying for my education (next step is a post grad) so adding treatment costs to that is just not possible.  We had intended to wait until we could afford it but my Dads illness has made us want to do it sooner rather than later because I would dearly love to have at least my first child while he is still here to enjoy it.  The thought of my Daddy never meeting my baby is just something I barely even have words for but its looking more and more probable.  I've no idea where to go from here so any suggestions would be appreciated.
                                                                                                                                                        Jane


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Sorry haven't been on over the wkend Mum was up and now she is away back home... lovely relaxing wkend

Shazz, So so so happy for you hun,   .... as Jomag said you enjoy every minute of it, best of luck, heath and happiness for the next 8 months    

Emak, good to hear from you and hope your keeping well, glad you have got the ball rolling and best of luck in lister... 

Ladyhex, OMG you have had a rough time, hope your mum and dad are both alot better now...all the best with starting injections  

Pink Tulip, great to hear from you hun and glad to hear that your depression has lifted. good on you for doing the modelling and the interviews, I will be looking out for the EVE mag.... Best of luck with the Adoption, I know its a long journey (sister is adpoting) but will be well worth it? hope your keeping well hun  

Babyrocks, good to hear from you and gald things have settled down a bit for you,  

Kylie, good luck hun 

App, you know there not always right the amount of eggs the can see at this stage, so don't be worrying to much about that.... alot of the girls in here will tell you that, just try and relax, thats the best you can do for your body and mind.... 


chat later

Hugs M777


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi Jane,

I'm no expert but I think the way it works, your egg recipient will pay for your treatment, or most of it anyway.  
I don't know about contact with the biological parent - I think that can't happen til the child is 18 and he child must initiate it, not the other way round.  
Do you have a sperm donor lined up because as I imagine you know, there is a serious shortage of sperm.

Health warning: I have neither donated nor received eggs or sperm so don't rely on anything I say - others on this thread will be better able to advise you perhaps.  

Good luck!

Kylie


----------



## crazykate

Pink Tulip it's lovely to hear from you hun and I'm so pleased that you're feeling back to your good ole self again!  Let us know when the mag is being published and I'll be sure to go and get a copy.  Have a blast at the Fashion parade    

Babyrocks - glad the bleed has stopped and I wish you a restful nights sleep  

Shaz - you naughty girl    FABULOUS NEWS on your       I'm over the moon for you.

Ladyhex - you should be fine to start stabbing yourself on Thursday     but do check with hozi first    Glad you're mum and dad are much better  

Jane - I haven't a clue........sorry    Somebody will though I'm sure  

Apps - you'll be fine don't forget you still have until Thursday to go and you're trigger shot will help     

Emak - knew you wouldn't stay away too long    I hope you get that elusive BFP this time hun      

Is anyone considering going to the Embryology meeting on Thursday ?

AFM - RFC phoned again this afternoon to clarify the position regarding bloods cos the bloody fax machine kept cutting off the dates!!  The nurses are going to do up my schedule and they hope that I will start sniffing on Friday       

Hello to everyone


----------



## lmk

cate that is fab news hunny, i bet you are so happy to be starting at long last!!!  all the best hun for a successful tx


----------



## crazykate

awk thanks lmk - how you doing?


----------



## shaz2

crazykate fantastic news...good luck honey..xx

anyone no wat any info on hcg levels?


----------



## lmk

head is fried kate to be honest!!!  i have discovered that i am very impatient   

molly did you and mum have a good weekend? i bet no sore throat tho    
pink tulip as all the girls said well done you are an inspiration to us all, please let us know when the mag is out  
emak and babypowder how did slimming world go? has the healthy eating kicked in? i'm trying to get my 5 a day not easy  

still crazy wife think dh is for putting me outside in the wind, my face is so spotty and a short tempered *****.  if someone could let me know this is norm please do or lie to me and tell me that it is  thanks  lmk xxx


----------



## lmk

have you got your hcg results shaz?


----------



## shaz2

yeah my gp sent me to ward 4 to have it done its 238 and im not due to test till thursday!!


----------



## crazykate

lmk I'll tell you lies if it makes you feel better        really though it's probably just your hormones your DH will just have to adjust for a bit   

Shaz I'm not sure but I think that hcg level is good I'll have a look around and see what I can find for ya


----------



## lmk

shaz pm'd you 

kate i know, dh is such a gentle giant 6ft 2" and i am 5ft 4" and i feel as if i could take him on!!! thanks for trying to lie to me


----------



## shaz2

Thanks girls, i dont no what i would do without ff...xx


----------



## crazykate

shaz just on a quick look a lot of the ladies appear to recommend www.betabase.info............I'm off to see what else there is


----------



## crazykate

Shaz cant see anything specific to what you're asking though I'm sure I've seen it before  

I'll have a look for you tomorra if no-one else has managed to retrieve the info, tho I'm sure someone will  

night all x


----------



## shaz2

awk crazykate thanks for that i didnt mean for any of use to go to any trouble, i just wondered if anyone knew, thanks for that mrs....xxx nite


----------



## lgs30

girls iv finally reached my 28weeks milestone cant belive it although i feel it hes kicked that much my tummy is so sore lol good luck to you all wat ever atage your at wish you all luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaz2

hey lgs congrats honey...xx


----------



## Jomag

Shaz - I found this for you hon.  It was taken from Yahoo answers so totally unconfirmed, but it might give you some idea of where you are!

Here are a list of normal ranges based on the first day of your last menstrual period (considered your first day of pregnancy too) My advice is not to be so concerned about the level of your hcg but with the doubling times (48-72 hours). On a side note, higher hcg levels are attributed with having twins!


from conception from LMP (mIU/ML or IU/L) 
7 days 3 weeks 0 to 5 
14 days 28 days 3 to 426 
21 days 35 days 18 to 7,340 
28 days 42 days 1080 to 56,500 
35 - 42 days 49 - 56 days 7,650 to 229,000 
43 - 64 days 57 - 78 days 25,700 to 288,000 
57 - 78 days 79 - 100 days 13,300 to 253,000 
17 - 24 weeks 2nd trimester 4060 to 65,400 
25 wks to term 3rd trimester 3640 to 117,000 
After several days postpartum nonpregnant levels (<5)"


----------



## NCKB

shaz how are you doin missus..

howz u other ladies on the 2ww.... thinkin of you's


----------



## Cate1976

lgs30: Congrats on reaching 28 week milestone. The 28 weeks is one of the more significant ones.

CrazyKate: Congrats on starting tx, hope it goes well and results in a BFP.

jellybaba: Good to see you back, where did you go for your holiday?

Jane: Sorry I can't help you but best of luck.

apps: Hope you get good news on Friday.

molly: Glad you had a good weekend with your Mum.

Shaz: Not sure how reliable this is as you could have had an early implanter but a strong result on home test can also indicate twins. The second line on my First Response test 3 days before OTD was darker than I thought it'd be and it came up quick as well.

Kylie: Don't know anything about Cyclogest, I had to have freeze all of embies after EC and then had FET. Someone will be able to help you though.

News on me is that I'll be 29 weeks tomorrow. Still got a few bits to get but planning a trip to Belfast when the first of Sure Start grant or Maternity Allowance (work related benefit which I'm having to claim due to wages not being high enough to get SMP) comes through. The items I want aren't showing on Boots website and they're not in my local store. Also there's more choice in Belfast and I do enjoy shopping there.


----------



## shaz2

jomag thanks a million for looking that up, yeah i think im more settled now last app with royal in morning (due to ohss) so maybe they mite shed bit more lite on things, ive my app in st marys next week as well, so all systems go...xx

enough of the me me post, hows everyone doing today? hows our 2ww, heads pickled yet...lol...praying away for everyone hoping that theres loads more BFP on here we sure could be doing with more good news around here.


----------



## IGWIN79

Shaz hun your levels are really good hun , look after yourself ,


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  Emak and Shaz - my scan is on Thursday - the same day as my wedding anniversary!

Lgs30 - congrats on reaching 28 weeks

Baypowder - the time between 12 weeks and 20 weeks has flown - half way there!

Imak - poor DH!  Am I safe to do lunch lol?

jane - sorry, no idea, but hope you get ur answers.

Shaz - any symptoms?

Crazykate - congrats on getting started.

Big hi to everyone else!


----------



## lmk

loopybud, you are safe just poor dh!!  i'm in good form the night so he's very happy!!!  was just thinking will you and dh be going out on thurs night for a meal?  if you want we could just grab a sarnie.  omg you are half way there   

shaz all the best for hospital for tomorrow, hope they shed some light on hcg  

cate enjoy shopping in belfast and you get sorted out with what you need. 

lgs congrats on passing 28 weeks, i still am picturin the size that wain is going to be


----------



## Ladyhex

evening girls 

lgs congrats on your 28 week milestone   
lmk hows your mrs i bet your are still on cloud nine  

shaz all the best for tomorrow hun fingers and legs crossed hun !!     
loopybud    for thursday and more to the point all the best for the scan hun    

sweetchili and andreaj hows you both been !! 
NCKB hows you !!   

hello to everybody else and the lurkers    
i getting the lady garden done on saturday for my first scan on tuesday have to look my best lol


----------



## lmk

ladyhex hedge strimmer??       (only jokin)  

night all sweet dreams xxxx


----------



## crazykate

ladyhex I got mine done last week - ouch!  hadn't had it done for about 7 weeks      Where do you go to?


----------



## crazykate

anybody at the Royal tomorrow?  I'm going to be sitting in the waiting room on my lonesome


----------



## Mamabud

Imk - I had that conversation with DH too!  He is working and assures me it is ok for us to go to the Lodge, as he'll be tired and in no form to go out - so I think that's us sorted.

Crazykate - good luck up at the Royal.

Ladyhex - tmi lol!  Good luck for your scan.

Just catching up before work at 3.  Have a nice day.


----------



## Ladyhex

crazykate i go to pretty woman in frances street !!    
loopybud ..sorry   

Lmk~ more like a ride on one lol


----------



## lmk

loopybud glad i can stuff my face lovin it!!!  no pudding tho   enjoy work catch up tomorrow 

ladyhex glad you both lawns have been sorted!! is it tomorrow you start stimms??

shaz hope all went well at rfc, let us know how you got on 

going to make some melted cheese on toast so hungry,anyone want some?


----------



## Ladyhex

lmk...   omg i would love cheese on toast , i just had plain toast and butter


----------



## Ladyhex

yes lmk i sure do (stimms tomorrow) Dh is doing the first injection    
enjoy your toast lmk  

The great thing about ppl in work knowing is i dont have to go and hide to do the sniffing    (i work with my mum and the other coordinator is a good friend) it has really helped !!


----------



## lmk

ladyhex all the best for jabs    dh will be happy that his moods will ease   

topped my toast with bacon cheese and tomatoe scrummy belly very pleased


----------



## Ladyhex

cheers lmk ...his mood better change or im going to kill him     

glad you enjoyed your lovely lovely toast lol


----------



## shaz2

hi ladies, hows everyone doing? hows the 2ww ladies doing? xx


----------



## yellazippy

Heh Shaz how are you feeling today 

LX good to see you`re your usual chirpy self 

Are you apprehensive about your  or are you ready to lay plenty of


----------



## Ladyhex

yella loving the pitures   
i cant wait    dont know why


----------



## louise09

Ladyhex, was decided that DP would do my 1st injection but when it came 2 it he was taking ages 2 put it in and was making me really nervous so i just grabed it of him and done it myself!  Hopefully urs will be much better at it!  What time each day have u decided 2 do urs? am or pm?

xxx


----------



## lgs30

girls am so peed off tonite to be honest ragin


----------



## JK32

wots up lgs30


----------



## lgs30

i rang up about the sure start grant the £500 one am on esa they said that i would not get it when i went on there website that was 1 of the benfits that is entitled to it


----------



## JK32

oh flip!! I'm afraid i can't even help as i know nothing about the sure start grant- maybe some of the other girls will be able to give you advice.. or even phone sitizens advice tomorr.

Try and not stress for now..  

jk x


----------



## shaz2

HEY GIRLS,

yella im good honey, had 2nd hcg done and its now 699 and my otd isnt till tomorrow...lol...got scan date for 7th oct at 12 with royal but altnagelvin gonna do one friday week as well just to keep close eye. hows u? whens your next app?..xx


----------



## lgs30

shaz2 thats great huni am sure ur wel delighted 
jk32 went in to the direct.gov website coleraine have not a clue wat there talkin about they also said am entitled to it


----------



## shaz2

lgs30 u should ring the citizen advice they would be your best honey..xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Shaz i thinking truly you are Preggie lol BFP    
lgs ring them up hun and find out!! 

louise to be honest i think my Dh just might be the same


----------



## shaz2

yeah ladyhex im definately am its been confirmed an all...xx


----------



## Ladyhex

shaz ...are they just keeping a close eye on you cause of ohss


----------



## Cate1976

lgs30: Here's what it says on Social Security website:

You may receive a Sure Start Maternity Grant if you, or your partner, are in receipt of one of the following benefits:

* Income Support; or
* Jobseeker's Allowance (Income based); or
* Employment and Support Allowance (Income Related); or
* Child Tax Credit - awarded at a rate higher than the family element; and / or
* Working Tax Credit - where the disability or severe disability element is included in the award or;
* Pension Credit and;

a baby is expected, born, adopted or the subject of a Parental Order.

If you're not entitled to the grant before baby is born, you should be after cos of the baby element.

Shaz: Hope scan on 7th goes well. is the one next Friday to make sure that OHSS is completely gone?

Ladyhex: My mood swings improved within a few days of me starting stims when I had IVF. Has to be said that it was mostly in the evenings that they got to me, during the day I was too busy (was doing reprographics in the school at the time and loving it).

Found out today that I'm getting the Sure Start grant. It's £500 per baby. Only handed form in on Monday and got phone call this morning from person who deals with it saying that I'm on Working Tax Credits and I pointed out that there is a disability element on it. She did say there was a lot to wade through so I quickly got my award letter and told her where the disability element is. Went down to jobcentre this afternoon as there's a couple of problems with my Maternity Allowance, one of which was sorted by the really helpful girl phoning Belfast and taking statement from me and faxing it to Belfast. The other is not so easy and there's a 3rd which I'm not sure if it's a problem but I got vibes that it will be. I then asked about the Sure Start grant and got a nice surprise.


----------



## Mamabud

Cate - the money will be a great help.  Spend it sensibly.....  

Lgs30, hope you get sorted.  I may try for it when I'm off on maternity, but we both work so I doubt we'll be successfull.

Imk - I was always spelling ur name Imak - what's the craic with that    All set for lunch - yummy!

Shaz - glad your HCG is rising.  I don't think I've ever had it tested.  Did you ask specifically?

Ladyhex - I was only joking lol

As you can guess I can't sleep!  Worry or excitement, who knows?  DH got me lovely flowers and chocs for our anniversary.  I think we're going out for dinner now, so it'll be a light bite with Imk at lunch time.  I still have to get dh's anniversary card and pressie - oops! Will be wrecked later as I was working last night.  Got my maternity leave all sorted - starts 3rd December.  I have 8 days holidays, and then 39 weeks off!  I've worked all my life (since I was 12 or 13), so I'll not know what to do with my-self!  Bring in on!  I be on later and hopefully be able to let you all know what I'm having - unless you'd rather have a surprise.......?


----------



## Ladyhex

loopybud good luck for today mrs    
loopyone i think you are for your scan today aswell.     good luck 

betty if your looking in all the very best for today,    i bet yoy can twait to see your 2 wee babies
ctae i havent been to bad at all DH is worse    

first injection today and im stilll waiting to do it cause DH wants to do it(he has been up from 4am this morning cause he cant sleep    i think the nerves are kicking in lol ) and he has taken DD to school    in the car, its a 5 mins    walk


----------



## shaz2

lol ladyhex good luck for first jab..  Yeah they all seem to be keeping closer eye on me this time which although its alot of running between hospitals im not complaining as i dont want anything to be missed this time, xx

Cate1976 Scan next friday is at early pregnancy clinic in altnagelvin its because of the previous 14 miscarriages that i get it done and the fact i take clots very easily,

Hi loopy bud hows u and baby bud doing? as for hcg test no i didnt ask for it my gp requested it so she could also keep close eye as things were badly managed previously and the scan i had yesterday in royal was because i took ohss. 

Hello to everyone, xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Dh did the injection and it wasnt sore at all


----------



## shaz2

Happy days ladyhex, well done chick..xx


----------



## Ladyhex

i think the "fat round the tum helped lol "


----------



## Babypowder

Shaz so glad your being looked after   I know as you say its a lot of running around and then over to London-but sure what would ya rather be doing!   Was your Lupus tests ok? 
Well hopefully we're off to Origin come springtime        I know I will be pooping myself and up and down, but feel we have to try once more, I just feel like our baby is out there waiting on us    .


----------



## shaz2

BP i wont get the results till 6th november when im over at that hospital  , Aww mrs i no how u must be feeling i always felt the same, and your totally right dont give up your wee baby is out there somewhere, keep being positive, Im sure your really nervous about starting again, but it wil be worth it. PMA Girly PMA..xx


----------



## Babypowder

lol PMA indeed and I tell ya, this time I won't be wasting my ££££ on clearblue digitals  , those things should be banned, think I might do accu aswell.


----------



## Mamabud

Shaz - baby bud - that's so cute!  I'm glad that they are keeping a closer eye on you, so hopefully everything goes well.

Ladyhex- first injection past - well done!

Just back from the scan.  All is well.  Baby is measuring one week bigger, due to long legs (just like me and dh), but not enough to change due date.  She couldn't tell the sex 100% but said she was going to-wards a girl.  We have to go back as the little rascal wasn't playing ball, and she couldn't see the heart chambers of all the spine.  This was only because of how the baby was lying.  So we're back on 14th October - yeah - and she said to ask then again about the sex!  Off now to meet Imk for lunch.  Take care.


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Shaz, just a quick reply to say congratulations again and to ask if you're on aspirin love? Supposed to be good for ladies who've had lots of miscarriages due to clots.  80mg a day which is a much lower dose than normal headache tablets. You can buy low-dose aspirin in the chemist. But you probably know all this already. Best to check out with your GP as I'm no expert.  

AFM, trying to stay sane ahead of my OTD next Thursday 1 October. No problems really. I'm now officiallly into the second half of my 2ww.

Kylie


----------



## yellazippy

Anyone gona fess up to being @ RFC tomorrow morning  

I`ll be wearing the red carnation


----------



## Ladyhex

yella are you pick your drugs up tomorrow ?


----------



## crazykate

well done ladyhex - one down..........loadz more to go    See you soon Mrs we can afford cake too then   

Started sniffing this morning - it tastes bloody awful!  and no i'm not drinking it   

Yella sorry I was there yesterday thought I was starting tx tomorrow - waiting room was all picture and no sound except for one lady I talked to when the room emptied and it was just me and her  

Anyone else going to stork meeting tonight


----------



## shaz2

crazycate wat time where u there at yesterday? i was there as well...lol..i was gonna drive up to the meeting if any on our girls had fancyed going, wat time is it starting at?


----------



## crazykate

Shaz Ladyhex and me are going and then on for coffee and cake at our dh's expense you are more then welcome to join us    Think it starts at 7.30.

I was there from around 2ish I was the lunatic that was running back and fore to the pharmacy.  I had black combats on and a pink tshirt top and had my nose stuck in a book


----------



## shaz2

aww thanks ladyhex but i wouldnt make it now as im in derry, should have got myself sorted earlier. I was at rfc at 8am so was well gone b4 you arrived. have big slice of choc cake for me...lol..xx


----------



## yellazippy

YES ITS THE BIG DRUG COLLECTION TOMORROW...CANT WAIT


----------



## Babypowder

Is anyone watching Octomum the 8baby mother on sky1? god I could thump her-loads of media interest in her, and she's like this is mad, awful! then she reapplies her lipgloss, er.....what about the babies?


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Hope your all enjoying the wkend  

just a quick post to say Shaz and Imk hope your both keeping well
thinking of you both   

Ladyhex, how all is going well hun  

Kylie how are you keeping?

loopybud glad scan when well hun...

hello to everyone else really sorry this is short... heading to Derry and need to get dresses

lots of hugs to you all girls

M777


----------



## lmk

thank you molly i'm doing good, hope you have a lovely day out and no   or singing!!!

shaz how are you keeping? 

loppybud how was the baby show?

how is every1 keeping, very quiet on here


----------



## shaz2

Thanks molly im keeping well, hows u?

Lmk hows u mrs? all going ok here, its been very quiet on here lately!! 

xx


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder: Hope your tx at Origin in the spring is successful.

CrazyKate: I found the taste from d/r drug grot as well on the few times it hit the back of my throat. 

loopybud: Hope baby lets sonographer get measurements they need at next scan, at my 20 week scan, there was one view of Sian's heart which the sonographer couldn't get so she checked spine and legs and kept eye out for Sian to move and then went back to get the view needed.

News on me is I had a great day yesterday at the baby show, got a few freebies and a bargain as well. Picked up some useful info from a couple stands as well.


----------



## Mamabud

Where is everyone?

Imk- the show was good.  Loads of freebies and I bought a Jane baby carrier for DH, a bath support for the baby, and a bib from the Clic Seargent stand.  Got so many lovely bags filled with freebies - got samples of nappies, wipes, books, pens etc.  Went to-day and booked the pram..............oh it's getting much more realistic now!  I seen the most gorgeous christening gowns, so gorgeous I had tears in my eyes (blame the hormones lol).  One was satin box pleated, with a gorgeous wee hat - OMG - I loved it.  The shop was in Belfast so I may need to keep it in mind!  Sorry for going on but it was really lovely!  How are you?  Did you meet up with ur friends last night?  Still feeling nauseous?

Cate - what bargain did you get?  It was nice putting a face to the name!

Shaz - how's you?  Any sickness?

Molly enjoy ur day visiting.

Yellazippy - have you started sniffing yet?

X faxtor again to-night - bring it on!!!!!


----------



## Cate1976

loopybud: Bargain I got was from the Milton stand, the boxes with 28 tablets in them are normally £2.?? and they were selling them on the stand for £1 each so I got 2 boxes. With the freebies, bargain and the useful info I got from a couple of stands, it was well worth the trip from Omagh.


----------



## lgs30

hey girls how you all doin got my sterliz yesterday got the tommy tippee 1 down to £30 thought it was a bargin


----------



## molly777

imk   very good I'm trying to be good, was out in town on friday night at belfast Culture night and there was a great atmosphere around the city,,,, kept the   and   to a minimum... was behaving myself... what about you? what have you been up too? it has been so quite on here lately... guess everyone is enjoying the last of th good weather... We are married 11 years on the 9th of october... can't believe how quickly those 11 years have gone by....

anyway imk hope your keeping welll and enjoying your BFP  

hugs M777


----------



## Kylie Minogue

Hi Molly777,

I'm fine thanks except for the bloomin constipation, caused by the Cyclogest.  Belly's like a football, anyone would think I was 5 months gone.  But fine otherwise, just trying to stay sane and calm til OTD on Thursday.  Hoping for the best and preparing for the worst.

Hi to everyone, sorry no personals.

Kylie


----------



## crazykate

Hi everyone.........just popping in to see how we're all doing 

Going to be a bit of a poor FF for a bit as I've been called in to do over time at short notice    Money will be useful tho  

Sniffing going well apart from the odd after taste stimms start on 21 October....... no side effects yet!!

Kylie - good luck for Thursday though I'd hope to be on between now and then anyway    

Hello everyone


----------



## Mamabud

Cate - glad ur trip was worthwhile.  We thought we'd came far lol.

Crazycate - it won't be long till 21st October.  This year has flown by.

Kylie- all the best for OTD.

Lgs - pleased you got a bargain.  I got the Tommee Tippee steam sterilser.  It was also reduced, in Tesco.

Big hi to everyone else.


----------



## Ladyhex

crazykate glad you arent getting side effects at the mo   
kylie       for thursday

loopybud glad you have a good weekend at the BIB show 

hope everybody else is doing good


----------



## Squirrel24

Ladyhex - good luck for tmoro mrs hope ur progressing along nicely.

Lgs - I got Tommy Tippee one too - in asda - some good bargains on the baby stuff.

Shaz - hope ur keeping well and all is good.


----------



## Ladyhex

cheers squirrel 

well girls im so pleased this morning cause i got DR DREAMY    , even DH commented on him    
girls did any of you had to have an extra scan?
i have to go on friday morning cause he said i have PCOS and he doesnt what me to get OHSS (do the focilies look like black grapes on the screen?) 
If they do i seen about 6 on one, didnt see the other one!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

hope you enjoy   

There is a factory in Northern Minnesota which makes the Tickle Me Elmo toys. The toy laughs when you tickle it under the arms. 

Well, Lena is hired at The Tickle Me Elmo factory and she reports for her first day promptly at 8:00 am. 

The next day at 8:45 am there is a knock at the Personnel Manager's door.. The Foreman throws open the door and begins to rant about the new Employee.

He complains that she is incredibly slow and the whole line is backing up, putting the entire production line behind schedule.


The Personnel Manager decides he should see this for himself, so the 2 men march down to the factory floor. When they get there the line is so backed up that there are Tickle Me Elmo's all over the factory floor and they're really beginning to pile up.. 

At the end of the line stands Lena surrounded by mountains of Tickle Me Elmo's. She has a roll of plush Red fabric and a huge bag of small marbles. 

The 2 men watch in amazement as she cuts a little piece of fabric, wraps it around two marbles and begins to carefully sew the little package between Elmo's legs. 

The Personnel Manager bursts into laughter. After several minutes of hysterics he pulls himself together and approaches Lena . 

'I'm sorry,' he says to her, barely able to keep a straight face, 'but I think you misunderstood the instructions I gave you yesterday...'

'Your job is to give Elmo two test tickles.


----------



## Ladyhex

and more   

1. A man dashes into the A&E dept. and yells, 'My wife's going to have her baby in the taxi.'
I grabbed my stuff, rushed out to the taxi, lifted the lady's dress and began to take off her underwear. Suddenly after protests from the lady I noticed that there were several taxi's, and I was in the wrong one.

Submitted by Dr. Mark MacDonald, St. Andrews Hosp. Glasgow. 


2. At the beginning of my shift, I placed a stethoscope on an elderly and slightly deaf female patient's anterior chest wall. 'Big breaths,' I instructed.
'Yes, they used to be,'. . . replied the patient.

Submitted by Dr. Richard Barnes, St..Thomas's Bath . 

3. One day I had to be the bearer of bad news when I told a wife that her husband had died of a massive myocardial infarct. Not more than five minutes later, I heard her on her mobile phone reporting to the rest of the family that he had died of a 'massive internal fart.'

Submitted by Dr. Susan Steinberg Royal London Hosp.. 

4. During a patient's two week follow-up appointment, he told me that he was having trouble with one of his medications.
'Which one ?'. . ... I asked.
'The patch; the Nurse told me to put on a new one every six hours and now I'm running out of places to put it !'
I had him quickly undress and discovered what I hoped I wouldn't see. Yes, the man had over fifty patches on his body! Now, the instructions include removal of the old patch before applying a new one.

Submitted by Dr.. Rebecca St. Clair, Norfolk General. 

5. While acquainting myself with a new elderly patient, I asked 'How long have you been bedridden?'
After a look of complete confusion she answered, 'Why, not for about twenty years - when my husband was still alive.'

Submitted by Dr. Steven Swanson- Maidenhead Royal Kent . 


6. I was performing rounds at the hospital one morning and while checking up on a man I asked, 'So how was your breakfast this morning?'
'It's very good except for the Kentucky Jelly. I can't seem to get used to the taste,' Bob replied.
I then asked to see the jelly and Bob produced a foil packet labelled 'KY Jelly.'

Submitted by Dr. Leonard J. Brandon. Bristol Infirmary. 


7. A nurse was on duty in the A&E when a young woman with purple hair styled into a punk rocker Mohawk, sporting a variety of tattoos, and wearing strange clothing, entered. It was quickly determined that the patient had acute appendicitis, so she was scheduled for an immediate operation. When she was completely disrobed on the operating table, the staff noticed that her pubic hair had been dyed green, and above it there was a tattoo that read, 'Keep off the grass.' Once the surgery was completed, the surgeon wrote a short note on the patient's dressing, which said
'Sorry, had to mow the lawn.'


----------



## lmk

ladyhex what a joy to turn onlaptop and get a giggle, thank you so much that has brightened up my day!!!!!!  especially the lawn  

congrats on your grapes!!! hope ohss doesnt rare it's ugly head.  oooooohhh mr mcdreamey mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!

shaz safe journey to london and hope all goes well xxx

loopybud a wee girl for your bf, i'd be up that road wanting a cuddle.  hope you are well and not working too hard!!


----------



## Ladyhex

lmk...i got then yesterday in an email and i just knew that the girls on here would love them !!!    

im loving the grapes lol ...dr mcdreamy    oving him too !!! 

shaz i second what lmk said about london


----------



## Ladyhex

girls have any of you been able to get onto ******** today? 
i have tried all morning with no luck


----------



## lgs30

ladyhex iv tired too but cant get in it was down last nite it said due to maintence or something


----------



## Cate1976

Ladyhex: Story about Lena made me . Also like the one about the lawn, smart thinking surgeon. Hope your scan on Friday goes well.

Shaz: Hope London goes well.

DH managed to get on ******** earlier, think it was just before lunchtime. He's been on it since as well.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Just a quick post as I feel I need to share our news with those of you who know me from before.  
Doubt I use this forum as I know so few now & unfair to those with BFP's to hear my sadness. But just wanted update those who remember me.  

Until now I didn't post our news as I DIDN'T want Squirrel to hear given her situation but as she now knows I can go "public".    

We have now lost BOTH our darling precious twins.  They were a boy James & a girl Grace.  (a Mickey & Minnie afterall)

Our recent journey has been HELL on Earth 

I delivered Grace (the twin that died early August) at home on the landing carpet.  The sac came away intact & the wee darling fell.  It was horrific. We rang 999 & went to hospital.  There they checked & the other twin (now we know was James) was fine & doing somersaults as he'd now lots of room.
My cervix was 3cm dilated but by 12.30pm it was COMPLETELY shut tight & our consultant was happy.  He felt all would be ok but kept me as a precaution. 36 hours later my waters broke. I was checked & was already 4 cm dilated.  There obviously was no hope.  He was breach so natural delivery was tough. Labour was 8 hours.  He was born at 12.44am - was 23wks exactly.
He was gorgeous - totally perfect with my nose, my hubby's mouth & very long at 30cm.  He was 1 lb 3oz.  Grace was perfect too but mega tiny - 8 oz.
I then was in theatre for 1 & a half hours as both my placentas wouldn't deliver & they had to carefully remove them piece by piece.  

The night of their funeral I ended up in hospital again with a big bleed & placenta probs.  

The care we had at Royal was amazing & we WILL be there again - in happier circumstances.  WE gotta experience the magic again.  Although he was stillborn having James was the most magical, proudest moment ever.

NEXT time has got to be OUR TURN - surely our luck will change? 

My DH & family have been truly wonderful & I know we will get thru this.  Dunno how but we will.  We have to. The last 5 mths have been the happiest yet most heartbreaking of our lives.  BUT we made 2 gorgeous children & our lives are richer for them.  

We will keep trying - infertility won't beat us.  We plan another IVF as soon as we can.  We #1 at RFC.  

Wishing all of you all the LUCK in the world whatever stage you are at

Love & hugs
Sharon
xxxxxxxx


----------



## lmk

shoppingqueen honey i am so sorry for your loss, lots of love to you and dh.  your wee angels will look after you both


----------



## Cate1976

Sharon: All I can say is  and  to you and DH. I'm writing this with  in my eyes. I really do hope and  that your next tx brings happiness at the end. Take things one day at a time.


----------



## sparklyme

Aw sharon i'm so sorry to hear your sad news  you are both very brave.  Will keep you in my prayers


----------



## jooles

sharon im so so sorry to hear your news  i have tears in my eyes reading your story and cant even begin to imagine what you and dh are going through  sending you both lots of   and prayers 

jules


----------



## Babypowder

Sharon and DH,

Im so sorry to read your news, I can't even begin to imagine what you must be going through and what you went through, im reading this through tears, love to you and DH and your two precious Angel babies      .


----------



## Babypowder

A poem that helped me through the hardest days 

What makes a Mother?

I thought of you and closed my eyes and prayed to God today
I asked 'what makes a Mother?'
And I know I heard him say
A mother has a baby
This we know is true

But, God, can you be a Mother when your baby's not with you?

Yes, he replied with confidence in his voice
I give many women babies
When they leave is not their choice
Some I send for a lifetime 
And others for a day
And some I send to feel your womb
But theres no need to stay

I just don't understand this God I want my baby here!

He took a breath and cleared his throat-
If you could see your baby smile and with other children say
I miss my mummy oh so much
But I visit her each day
When she goes to sleep
On her pillow is where I lay
I stroke her face and kiss her cheek
And whisper in her ear
Mummy please don't be sad today
I'm your baby and I'm here

So you see my dear sweet one 
Your baby is OK
And here in my home with me is where they'll stay

What makes A Mother?
Its the feeling in your heart
Its the love you had so much of 
Right from the very start.


----------



## IGWIN79

Shoppingqueen , My heart goes out to you hunnie     , you have been through hell look after yourselfs ,will be thinking about yous and your two beautiful angels       
Babypowder that poem is beautiful that helped me alot to , maybe we will be cycle buddies next year !!
hello to all yous lovley ladies , i have been keeping an eye on yous all and thinking about yous , just dont feel like been on much still hurts to much  
shaz hope you and bubs are keeping well  
Imk hope you and bubs aqre keeping well  
ladyhex and crazykate , hope yous are keeping ok and having no side affect with the drugs  
loads of love and luck for everyone


----------



## Ladyhex

shoppingqueen~words fail me at this time hun


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli and babypowder its good to hear from you both 
the poem is beautiful


----------



## shem

Shopping Queen im so so sorry for your loss it breaks my heart to think what you and dh have been through you truly are a wonderful strong brave couple   your precious babies will be in your hearts forever take care  Shem xx


----------



## GemmaC

Sharon love, I know we have been in contact via e-mail but once again I am so so sorry for your and DH's terrible loss. You both have very much been in my thoughts and prayers over this past number of weeks. 
I really admire your determination to keep going and I know you will succeed. Your a lovely person and you deserve the very best. 
That is good your at the top of the RVH list, as you have always said to me it helps to get going beacuse it makes you feel like your getting somewhere. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## molly777

Shoppingqueen, Im so so sorry hun to hear your very very sad news,  ,  you real have been through so much, please god next time around will be your time as you deserve it so much hun, will be thinking and   for you , take it easy lots of love to you and your DH... lots of best wishes for 2010   

Hugs M777

Hello to all you lovely ladies have a good day


----------



## MISSY97

Sharon i second what Gemma has said, i really admire you!!!   

Great that your at the top of the list....

Talk soon 

Missy xx


----------



## holly01

Sharon as i have said before totally devasted for u both on your sad sad loss,and i so admire ure strength to carry on.makes me for one sit up and take notice that some of the trivial things we complain about are so silly when people like u both are dealing with the loss of ure wee darlings


----------



## NCKB

Sharon - im completely lost for words - im totally devastated for you both     ... I cannot imagine for one second how you and DH are feeling -  I second what holly says - we complain about the stupidest things when there is people like urself and DH dealing with something so awful - take care of yourself and ill keep you in my prayers aswell as your little babies   

babypowder - that poem is absolutely amazing ive never heard that before - thanks for sharing that   

sweetchilli good to hear from you again - hope your doin well   

A BIG    to all the rest of the girls xxxxxxxxxxxx 

Nicola xx


----------



## yellazippy

Sharon your strength and fortitude is inspirational bless you both


----------



## Guest

Sharon, my thoughts and prayers are with you both. I can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling.

I haven't posted since we got our much longed for BFP, but we lost our baby at 9 weeks and 2 days and are truly heartbroken.
The staff at the RJMS were so good to us and handeled us with such professionalism and sensitivity, but my god, what a horrific experience. 

Bumble Bee


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe bumble bee massive hugs for yous both     so so sorry


----------



## NCKB

bumble bee - welcome back missus  sorry you had to come back with such bad news    
Im soooo sorry to hear about your little baby, im absolutely devastated for you and your DP  - im just lost for words   

Why is life sooo fCKING cruel


----------



## yellazippy

Bumble bee so sorry


----------



## lmk

bumble bee i am so truly sorry for your loss,  huge ((((hugs)))) to you and dh.  take care of yourself and remember we are her for you xxxx


----------



## apparition

Hi
to shopping queen & bumblebee - simply    and all the   I can muster for you both.

Apps


----------



## lia.g

I just had to come on and say that I'm so very sorry to read Sharon and Bumblebee's news - girls I don't know what to say        Take care xo


----------



## glitter girl

Shoppingqueen and Bumblebee  , I'm numb after reading both your devastating news, You are both in my prayers, I am so very sorry


----------



## Mamabud

Why is life so cruel?  Isn't the struggle in infertility cruel enough?  Sharon, your attitude amazes me.  I am so sorry for you and DH.  The tears are rolling down my cheeks.  I'm sure your babies were beautiful, and were privileged to have you as parents.  Your strength is inspirational.  Bumble bee - devastating news.  I really hope that you get the strength to try again.

A big hug to everyone else.  Doesn't seem appropriate to do personals.


----------



## Cate1976

Bumble Bee:  and  for you and DH. More  in my eyes. I feel for everyone who has had mc. My  are with you all.

Sharon: You're an inspiration.


----------



## emak

Girls what sad sad news on here the past few days     
Sharon im so gutted for you when i read your post i was in tears and i truely mean that ,you and DH have been through so much the past year or so i really admire how you have the strength and determination to not let this stop you from achieving your dream    
Bumble bee dear god why ? I get so annoyed when i read of all these stories ,as if IF isnt enough   Look after yourselve. 
Hello to everyone else hope you are keeping well
Emma


----------



## Babyrocks

Shopping queen, I am just so devasted to hear your news. No words can take away the pain of loss you and your husband must be feeling. YOu have been so so brave and so positive. What an inspiration . You have the right attitude- it's the only way you'll get through it. 
I'm in the anti natal ward in the Royal Maternity Hospital at the minute and I can't agree more with you that the staff at RMH are just superb. I have seen so many really tragic cases of mum's losing babies in here  over  the past 2 weeks here .  It is truly heart breaking .


Thinking of you and DH.


----------



## Ladyhex

bumble bee ~ sorry to read you news


----------



## Babyrocks

Bumblebee, i'm really so sorry to hear your news too. After everything you've been through you deserve things to go your way


----------



## molly777

Bumble bee, so sorry to hear out things turned out for you hun  , thinking and praying for you, take it easy lol hugs M777

babyrocks   hope your doing ok hun...   and 

love to all

M777


----------



## Guest

Ladies, can I just say a huge thank you for all your messages, it really does mean so much. Never fails to amaze me how the people on here are so supportive despite having their own heartbreak to deal with. From the bottom of my heart thank you.

We were frozen at the top of the NHS list and have now been reactivated and will hopefully start our cycle in December.
Despite our tragic loss, we have proven that we can make babies together and get pregnant, I guess it just wasn't meant to be this time.

Huges hugs to all, especially shopping queen, and good luck to everyone testing over the next few days.

Bumble Bee


----------



## jooles

hi ladies  

just a wee post to let you all know that the clonard novena to st gerard majella (who is the patron of expectant mothers and those seeking to have a child) starts on thursday 8th october and runs until friday 16th october. different service times available and is open to all religions -ive heard this is a really powerful novena so going to give it a go!!!!!!

jules


----------



## Meadow

Hi Jooles

Just wnt to second that.  I am a serial lurker lol have had unexplained IF had FET in OCT 2007 was doing the novena at the time DS born in MAY 2007.  Done it again last year taking DS with us & got surprise natural BFP in Feb 09 just waiting on no2 to arrive.  So wud definately recommend this novena to anyone.


----------



## shaz2

jooles where does it all be held? i did gerald majellas novena anyway but would like to do it on that weeks..x


----------



## holly01

we will have a bus load goin i'd say


----------



## holly01

well then u pm me the details an i'll get the sat nav joe geared up


----------



## shaz2

HEY GIRLS, i think im gonna drive up as well, wouldnt do anyharm...xx


----------



## lgs30

hey girls sorry to hear so much bad news ur very strong ladies my thoughts an prayers are with you


----------



## jooles

TIMES – CLONARD MONASTERY – THURS 8TH OCT – FRI 16TH OCT
08.10.09 – 7am , 9.30am, 4.00pm, 6.15pm & 9.00pm
09.10.09 – 7.00am – 9.30am – 7.30pm
10.10.09 – 7.00am, 9.30am, 12noon*, 7.30pm
11.10.09 – 7.00am, 9.30am, 11.00am, 12.30pm
12.10.09 – 7.00am, 9.30am,7.30pm
13.10.09 – 7.00am, 9.30am, 7.30pm
14.10.09 – 7.00am, 9.30am, 7.30pm
15.10.09 – 7.00am, 9.30am, 4.00pm, 6.15pm, 9.00pm
16.10.09 – 7.00am, 9.30am, 7.30pm
*(blessing of babies and expectant parents)

think st gerards on the antrim road in belfast also doing a shorter one for 3 days?? its on 14th 0ctober - 16th october. they are still confirming service times so will keep you posted  


jules xxx


----------



## shaz2

Thanks jules. xx


----------



## glitter girl

jooles said:


> hi ladies
> 
> just a wee post to let you all know that the clonard novena to st gerard majella (who is the patron of expectant mothers and those seeking to have a child) starts on thursday 8th october and runs until friday 16th october. different service times available and is open to all religions -ive heard this is a really powerful novena so going to give it a go!!!!!!
> 
> jules


I didn't go to Clonard but I did do the novena to St.Gerard during my treatment and he answered my prayers, well worth giving it a go ladies  . Good luck to you all


----------



## Babypowder

Hi 

Seen you talking about the Novena, I didn't go but had wonderful friends go, they gave me a mass bouqet and I have had a St Gerard hanging above my bed since last tx, I held it everytime I was going to RFC to keep me safe, on what was my final scan I forgot-we didn't have time to go back for it and that was the day we got bad news, I really believe it works.

My friends son was at  but I had m/c by the time he gave me St Anthony of Padua, he had the wee medal blessed and I was to rest it on my tummy every day for a little to keep the pg safe    I will definately be using next time


----------



## JK32

I went to the clonard Novena during the summer there and got my offer for treatment the next month!! Will def go to this one, going to try and attend as many days as i can! Thanks for letting us know Jooles. I will be   for all the girls on this ff journey.

Ladyhex just wanted to wish you good luck for your scan tomorrow  

To all the girls who got BFN today i am soooo sorry, it's never easy to hear sad news from Girls who want a baby so much, your time is def going to come!!   

a huge congats to all the BFP's, i'm sure you are all on  

Shoppingqueen i was in work when i read your story and it brought tears to my eyes!! you are so strong and a true inspiration to us all! As the other girls have said it makes you realise that what we are going through with sniffing and injecting isnt all that bad in comparison. I know your little angels will be looking after you and your DH now and they will make sure your dreams come true! 

Bumblebee so sorry for your loss too and the same goes for you, your little angel baby will take care to you too!ck for

Missy97 and fifi good luck for tomorrow  

Hows all the other girls sniffing and injecting getting on? Yella have your symptoms eased down any 

I'm day 2 injecting and it really isnt that bad! Was shaking like mad on Wed morning and bruised a little, but it wasnt sore at all.. i'm just praying that those follies are growing (but not too much, really panicing incase i get OHSS) running to the toilet about a billion times a day cos i'm drinking so much water and i have a bladder the size of a pea  

anyway to all the girls - too many to mention lots of luck and   to you all

Jk xx


----------



## lgs30

girls am not reglious in any way but every nite in my prayers i pray to god jesus my guardian angel arch angel micheal an saint gerard an my prayers have been answered so far


----------



## Jomag

This one is for Sharon.  

Words fail me.  It is impossible to understand why someone who wanted their babies so desperately can be inflicted with such a cruel set of circumstances.  So difficult to comprehend.  There is nothing I can say, except that my heart truly goes out to you and your DH. I admire your strength and determination and I am unsure which is better really, to never have the experience of carrying a child, or to have it and then to suffer this heartbreak.  I am guessing that you would not take back one second of it just to have the chance to see your little Baby Grace and Baby James, but how that has got to hurt!!!  I sincerely hope that you go on to enjoy a full term, successful pregnancy and I am sure that no matter what, Grace and James will never be very far from your thoughts.

For Bumblebee.

You are also in my thoughts today.  I don't post on this thread very often but I found it impossible to read and run after reading your post.  What a horrible experience for you, but it is good that you are getting re-activated on the list and wont have to go right back to the bottom again.  Hopefully, the fact that you are able to conceive and carry is a real positive for you going forward.  My thoughts are with you in trying to come to terms with this experience.

Hi to everyone else.  I am currently waiting for the wicked witch to arrive so that I can get my letter into the RVH and get started with this thing (again).  This will be my fourth cycle of drugs since last Sept, but needs must eh.


----------



## Guest

Right Ladies, as a person who was taught in a catholic school by nuns and priests, I have to confess to kinda turning my back on the catholic church. ( my education was not a happy one!!) However, I am willing to be the bigger person and let bygons be bygons, so tell me, whats the score with the Novena?? Do you go everyday or just say a prayer at home or what? I am willing to give anything a go!

Bumble Bee

PS, Hope this post didn't offend anyone, i know there is 2 sides to everything.


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  I'm just back from London.  Our shop won best neighbourhood forecourt, 1001 sq ft, in the Retail Industry Awards last night.  I'm so pleased, as I put so much work into the entry and the shop.  Just wanted to share my news.  That's me grounded now - no more flying!

Big hello to everyone else.


----------



## lmk

loopybud  on your award!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

still think if its a girl her name/middle name should be London!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emak

Loopybud

Girls just to let yous know Shaz is back in hospital with OHSS ,she said everything is fine with her pregnancy ,just the ohss is back ,they wanted her to go to the royal but she refused to go so she is in Altnagelvin,im going to see her tomorrow so i will yous know how she is .
E xx


----------



## MISSY97

Poor Shaz, emak send her my love hope she gets out soon!! Emak how are you good luck for your appointment it's monday isn't it?

Missy xx


----------



## Ladyhex

emak ~letting her know im thinking about her and send my love ...hope she gets out very soon 

LX xx


----------



## molly777

emak, will you do me favour....please will you send on my best wishes to shaz, will be praying for her that all will be ok for her, really sorry to hear she is in hospital.... LOL and big   all will be ok..

emak see you heading off next week, best of luck hun hope all goes will for you  

CONGRADULATIONS loopybud on your award well done hun you most be very proud of yourself  

Thanks girls for telling us all about Clonard although I'm away part of the time i am going to try and get there for one or who, I carry that prayer to St gerard in my wallet all the time, in saying that I haven't said it in ages.. 

Imk, how you doing hun, hope your keeping well and been good  

babyrocks hope your doing alright and not cracking up in hospital... 

hello to sweetchilli, cate, loopyone, babypowder, missy97, bumble bee, app, jomag, jooles, holly, and everyone else i haven't mentioned have a good wkend girls

lots of love Molly


----------



## Ladyhex

molly777~ are you starting this month hun ?


----------



## Babyrocks

Thanks Molly. Have been allowed out for 48 hours as the traffic is ok and my husband will be with me all the time. Going back in on Sunday evening. X


----------



## emak

Missy CONGRATULATIONS I have just seen you signiture delighted for chick   
Girls i will tell Shaz yous were all asking after her no probs.
Away for some sleep now


----------



## molly777

morning girls

up with a hot water bottle AF arrived....

Yes, Ladyhex have to ring Origin as soon as AF arrive and hopefully start this month.... thats the plan
can't wait to get started now.... How are you?

Babyrocks, ah thats great your getting out for the wkend, enjoy it hun   I'm sure your just glad to be out of hospital for a while....take it easy  

chat later hugs to all M777


----------



## lmk

emak all the best for monday and safe journey, fill us in when you get back    tell shaz that i am asking for her hope she is well  

molly whooo hooo af is here its time to join the crazy train again!!!  i am behaving myself as norm unlike you bad self    time for your last  few !!!

babyrocks glad to hear you got out of hospital for a wee break and change of scenery. take care  

hope everyone else is well and have a fab weekend, dh has a roaring fire on so i'm a happy girl  !!!

love to all  lmkxxxxx


----------



## apparition

Hi all 
apologies for not being on but with all the tx it was all i could do to keep up with the cycle forum.

Im on my 2ww now so i should have more time next week to keep upwith you all.

LOVE TO ALL Apps


----------



## Cate1976

Shaz:  and  for you, hope you're better soon.

Babyrocks: Glad you're at home for the weekend. Have a great time. 

Loopybud: Congrats on the award.

Missy: Congrats on your BFP. Hope your pg goes smoothly.

apparition: Congrats on being PUPO.  and  for a BFP for you.


----------



## sparklyme

Hey apps   an heres   you get that  .  Hope the 2ww fly's in for ya


----------



## Cate1976

sparklyme:  on your BFP. Hope your pg goes smoothly.


----------



## Ladyhex

evening girls hows everybody doing 

babyrocks ~ im sure you were really please to get out for a few hours    how do you feel? your wee baba is holding on ....best place for her/him !!   

Emak ~ hows shaz keeping...hope she is feeling better   

Apps~just do what you feel is best for you and that you arent over doing it hun     
sparklyme~ i bet you and Dh is still on cloud nine !! 

molly777~ thats brill news hope you rang origin first thing !!


girls i have been reading back some pages looking for info~ do i need to take anything with me on monday for EC (im sure this has been answered some where !!  ) 

hope everybody is happening a good weekend !!


----------



## shaz2

thanks for all the well wishes girls, im still in here but dh brought in my laptop so can keep busy,

missy mega congrats honey, well pleased for ye...xxx


----------



## sparklyme

Thanks Cate really appreciate the well wishes  

Ladyhex i think we are still a bit in shock but have decided to enjoy everyday so at least if anything does go wrong we can say we had the best weeks/months of our lives.

Can't be sure what you need for your ec but when we went to our clinic we had to bring a nightie and i also brought makeup and deo with me cause you're not allowed anything perfumed for ec cause apparently the eggies don't like it so go au naturale and then fix yourself up after, same applied for et.  Hope this helps and i   you get plenty of eggies


----------



## sparklyme

Shaz hope you're not feelin too bad n get out soon, take care of yourself


----------



## Ladyhex

shaz how are you feeling now ...is the pain any easier!!!


----------



## shaz2

yeah feeling good the day just hoping will get home monday, please   hard for me girls as very nervous at minute. sorry for lack of personals...xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

no need to be sorry for lack of personals ... you have a lot going on at the mo..you just consentrate on getting better


----------



## shaz2

thanks mrs, ill catch up with use all tomorrow.nite everyone  take care ..xxx


----------



## lgs30

hi girls hows it goin shaz hope your feelin a bit better ?xx
ladyhex hows the tx goin ?
missy a big congrats here to a great 8.5 months
sparklyme also a big congrats to u too x

Girls news on me not sleepin great at all awful round liagament pain but not complaining as iv long so much for this had 2hrs last nite when i decide to sleep some 1 wants to play with my insides iv 10+4 weeks to we meet him an i so cant wait


----------



## Ladyhex

nothing as bad lgs when you cant sleep    rest up as much as you can now !!

i have EC on monday cant wait   i know lol


----------



## lgs30

am waitin for d/p to put me out lol 
are you nervous took braxton hicks pains this morn thought i was away


----------



## Ladyhex

omg poor you 

not to bad at the mo


----------



## lgs30

ul be fine if i can do it any 1 can lol


----------



## Mamabud

Ladyhex, all the best for ec.  Hope you get loads of eggs.

Emak - thanks for the congratulations re the award.  All the best for Monday.

Imk - London - ummmm - maybe not lol.  Off Thursday, do you want to do lunch?

Shaz - hope ur getting better and get out soon.

Lgs30 - sleepless nights - the best is yet to come  

Babyrocks - enjoy ur time out of hospital, and take it easy.

Big hi to everyone else.

Louise


----------



## molly777

morning girls  

Shaz, so good to hear from you hun, hope you get out today   will be   for you
Lots of love M777

Ladyhex, all the best for tomorrow hun  .... just no make-up and red socks (maybe) 

igs30, hey hun hope you got a better nights sleep last night,  

Missy   been PFP 

Sparklyme,  on your BFP, lots of love hun

Imk, I know partying near an end  ....have been taking vitamins all along... Hows you hun?
hope your keeping well, when is your scan?

babyrocks hope you had a good wkend, how are you feeling at the moment? anyway take it easy hun and all the best  

hello to everyone else sorry if i have left anyone out.....
heading to derry to see MIL, taking her out for dinner so most go and get ready

chat later girls

hugs M777


----------



## crazykate

Hi all................


I think I've nearly finished the overtime - I'm wrecked but won't be complaining when I get my pay at the end of the month  

I'm on day 9 of sniffing I think    and the only side effect is getting up at 5.30am every morning    which isn't helping in the tiredness stakes.

Emak - give shaz a hug from me OHSS is awful in its mild form so lord only knows how she's feeling.  How are you doing yourself??

Shoppingqueen - my heart goes out to you - you have been through so much this last couple of years      

oooooooooh LMK you're nearly there mrs!

lgs30 - I can sympathise on the no sleep front       

Ladyhex - just in case you forget...........fingers crossed and legs wide for the world to see tomorra       enjoy being drug free


----------



## Ladyhex

good morning ladies 
what a beautiful day   

molly777..will go with the red socks and knickers    have a lovely meal today with your MIL 
crazykate    legs wide lol i hate early morning .especially as it is so dark now in the mornings  

loopybud well done on the award    

chat later


----------



## lmk

good morning ladies!!!! 

shaz good hearing from you hope all is well and you get out of hospital soon  
crazykate 3 more sleeps to scan,  i hope the sleep it work related and not with the sniffing!!  
ladyhex drug free well done and all the best for tomorrow   
molly enjoy lunch with mil and glad your taking vits washed down with a good stiff drink  
loopybud lunch sounds good, will let you know wed sure. hows london behaving??!!  
lgs hope the sleep improves, but as loopybud said more to come!!!!!
cate how are the girls behaving?

away to start sunday lunch got mil coming round!!  chat later girls xxxxxx


----------



## lgs30

morning girls well had a better nites sleep last nite bar the weird dream an they are weird lol
headin to the garden centre the day to look at deckin need to be there like a hole in the head but d/p only gets a sunday off so wat do u do anything for a quiet life lol 
hope you all have a graet sunday watever ur at talk later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparklyme

Girls just wanted to ask a wee question and Cate is likely to be the one cause she's great on facts n stuff.  Anyway i had a dream last night that we went for our 7 week scan and they could see a sac but it was empty   anyone know what the chances are? and also is there a higher risk of something going wrong cause this preg is ivf than if it was natural?  Sorry for sounding like i'm on a downer but just think its gonna be very hard to put in the next couple of weeks til the first scan and the dream has made me feel very anxious


----------



## blmcni

Hi ladies!!

Thought I'd log onto the boards again as they were a great support to me during our 1st cycle to years ago. 

Just finished a really stressful week with EC on Wed and ET on Fri at RFC. Scan on Monday suggested there may only be cysts and no actual eggs, so terrified but thankfully had 5 eggs on Wed. Waited nervously til Thurs to hear about fertilisation, 3 out of 5 doing well. 2 embryos transferred on Friday, a 4a and 6b on day 2 so keeping fingers crossed as they are better quality than last time. Am off work for another week, age old debate over whether you should or not but I only had 2 days off after last time so this time I want to feel I've given it the best shot.

Looking forward to chatting to everyone,

Beverley xo


----------



## JK32

Ladyhex - good luck for tomorrow - wot time are you in at? I have my 1st scan at 8.10.. Flip i didnt know you weren't allowed to wear make up for e/c and e/t - i'll scare my own eggs plus the dr's and nurses  

Shaz have been saying lots of   for you and will light a candle for you,  keep positive  

blmcni - all the best for your 2ww, i am planning on going to work on mine - but will see how i feel closer to the time. It's hard to knwo what to do, i know if i get a BFN i'll blame it on going to work anyway!! 

sparklyme - sorry to hear your feeling down, it must be sooo hard to remain  . I'm afraid i don't know the answer to your question but as you know there is always someone to help on here.

Crazykate - glad to see you arent having too many side effects  i'm sure you are shattered with waking up early and all that overtime!! Just think it will all pay off when you have that paycheck and can save it to buy nice things for your little baby  

M777 njoy your dinner with MIL - I would love to be going out to dinner today - that reminds me i must make a start on dinner! 

cate1976 - hope you and the twins are keeping well..

to all the other girls hope you are all keeping well and enjoy the rest of your weekend  

jk xx


----------



## Ladyhex

JK32~im up at 12 noon ...i dont have to worry to much about make up i dont wear it lol   
you wil be hun


----------



## Cate1976

Sparklyme: Don't have statistics and Google isn't bringing up anything to give definite answer. What I can tell you is that 15-20% of all pgs end in mc and I can't remember where it was but have read that IVF pg's may have slightly higher risk of ending in mc. As for chance of empty sac at 7 week scan, I don't have any statistics on that either but would say it's unlikely, can't remember how many on this thread have had empty sac at 7 week scan. If embryo/s implanted nearer to 11 days after conception then it's possible that heartbeats might not be detected even if it/they are there (one good thing about RFC is that they do viability scan at 7 weeks, a lot of clinics in England do it at 6 weeks). I did find out on tri board that there is increased risk of mc at 8-9 weeks which is when AF would be due. I know it's easier said than done but stress is the worst thing in pg. I think the 3ww is worse than the 2ww.

Beverley: Hope you get a BFP.

Ladyhex: Hope EC goes well tomorrow.

I'm doing well. Hannah & Sian are thriving, kicking away and don't like anything touching my bump. DH has had some good kicks/thumps from them when he's put his head on my bump. Have appointment with consultant tomorrow in Strabane.


----------



## sparklyme

Cate thanks for the reply i really appreciate it  .  DH and i have talked it over and have decided to enjoy every single day of this pg and just take it as it comes.

Glad to hear the wee ones are thriving n all goes well with the consultant tomorrow


----------



## lgs30

girls cant sleep then wats new went to bed at 9 was feelin wrecked turned to sleep an some 1 wants to play so iv given up an got out of bed let d/p sleep as he has to work in the morning lol


----------



## Ladyhex

hello girls 

EC went well, we got 18 eggs.  cant believe it, so happy


----------



## lgs30

ladyhex congrats thats fantastic


----------



## molly777

ladyhex delighted for you hun, well done..... hope your taking it easy now 

 m777


----------



## lgs30

hey girls my sis in-law is *****in to my d/p father about the price we paid for our pram he jarred him the day he said that it was r choice an no 1 elses an that she only scared incase they bought the baby something talk about the green eye its so funny she must have went tale titin to them after we met them yesterday


----------



## IGWIN79

Just popping in to say hi to everyone hope yous are all keeping ok !

imk good luck hunnie on wed for your scan 

shaz hope you feel better soon hun   

ladyhex , someone said your second name should be chicken well they are right    whhohooooo 18 wee eggies well done chick   not long now and you will be pupo, six weeks will fly in  

hi emak crazycate andrea molly cate lgs loopyone loopybud babypowder liag and sunbeam  

jomag congrats hun , its so nice to come on here and see a story like your , there is hope for all of us


----------



## jellybaba

Hey girls just popping on from the dark side of lurking to ask you experts a quick question!

Does any of you know if there would cause any problems starting tx if you had just finished a cycle of clomid?

I decided to take a cycle of clomid this month just to see if it brought us any luck prior to getting our golden ticket to start tx. 

(posted this on waiting lists thread too)

tks for any help you may be able to give


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Jellybaba, sorry can't help you out there hun, don't know much about clomid, but i'm sure some of the girls will be able to help you... 

Imk, all the very best hun with your scan tomor...  will you be having Dr Dreamy   he is cute

Sweetchilli, how are you hun?

Ladyhex, hope your wee egg got giggy last night and did the buss  

cate, hope app goes well today

Shaz, hope your keeping well hun  

Just a very quick post to let you know that i talked to Origin this morning and I'm starting dr on the 22nd oct..
and FET on the 3rd of dec.... We are 11 years married on friday and we are going to paris tomor as last year we had to cancel because of treatment so a long wkend to chill before it all kicks in again...... 

hi to everyone else hope your all keeping well at whatever stage your at

chat soon

Hugs M777


----------



## Jomag

Hey girls. I have some hope for you all!! I am posting this in a complete state of shock.

I have been ttc on and off for 11 years and have never managed a pregnancy. I have been through IVF/Frozen Embryo Transfer 3 times in the last year and have just reached the top of the NHS list. I was waiting for AF to arrive so that I could get started in October, so was thinking I was about 3 weeks away from down regging. It was to be my last attempt.

Well, DH has been commenting lately that I'm getting bigger 'up top' and eating 'like a horse' (charming), and we had expected AF to arrive a few weeks ago, although I am so irregular it is impossible to predict when it is coming. So I did a preg test on Sun night just to prove him wrong as I 'knew' there was no way I could be pregnant and just wanted to stop him getting his hopes built up. Well, guess what, I got two pink lines on two separate tests !! I couldnt believe it and refused to accept they were accurate. How can you try so hard for 11 years and face so much heartache, and then 3 weeks before your NHS try with IVF, you fall pregnant?? I had a test with the GP yesterday and they have confirmed I am about 5 or 6 weeks gone.

As I type this it feels like I am writing on behalf of someone else. I know it is very early days and I know that I could be setting myself up for a fall. But right now, I am just so happy. It is like a dream and I might as well enjoy it. I hope and pray that this is our time and that God wants this for us now.

Anyway, I just wanted you all to know and I hope it gives you all some hope that miracles really do happen... *and my place on the Royal's October IVF list will now be free*!! I have PCOS, coeliac disease, a blood disorder, and I'm no spring chicken at 37. Also my DH has antibody issues which meant we were going for ICSI and have forked out £8k on it already. If we can manage a pregnancy then there is hope for everyone else. Who knows if I can manage to hang on to my little bean but I am going to give it a darn good try!

And good luck to whoever gets a call from the Royal with a free place!

Babydust to all

Jo x


----------



## shoppingqueen

Jo


That's WONDERFUL news!!!!!  Am thrilled to bits for you!!!  What a magical story - you've given me HOPE which I hold onto & need so badly now!

THank you!!!!!  

Wishing you all the best with your pregnancy!!!  ENJOY!!!

Haven't caught up with you all - but thanks for youyr kind posts, good luck to you all cycling & on 2ww.  Mega congrats Missy!  Hope you're a wee bit btr Shaz  

S
xxx


----------



## Mamabud

Jomag - congrats and take care.  Miracles do happen!

Ladyhex - 18 eggs - fabulous.  All the best for transfer.  Not long now till u'll be PUPO.


Molly - enjoy Paris, and congrats on getting started on ur tx.

Lg30 - tell ur sil to mind her own business  

Imk - all the best for to-morrow.  Let me know asap if it's one or two  

Big hi to everyone else.  Need to make lunch and get ready for work.


----------



## emak

Jomag OMG what a wonderful surprise ....i can only imagine how you must be feeling ENJOY every minute of being pg   and your story really does give hope to us all.
Molly happy days that you are getting started again AND enjoy Paris....lucky duck 
Sweetchilli hows it going mrs? Any word from Origin re egg share?
Shoppingqueen how are you pet?   
Loopybud hows the bump coming along?
Lisa good luck for your scan tomorrow.....i bet there is 2 in there 
Ladyhex WOW 18 eggs ,my god how long did your e/c take   hope you get fab fert rate  
Crazycate how you finding tx at rfc compared to your times at Origin?
Well ladies as some of yous will know i had a consultation at the Lister in London yesterday and im well impressed with them.The clinic is fab looking but more importantly they REALLY seem to know what they are doing.We saw Dr Thum who was just lovely and more than happy to treat me even with my rubbish amh level  he showed us loads of stats and their success rates are really high.I showed him all details of past tx with rfc and origin and he commented that the dose of gonal f was quite low ....OMG that was the "high" dose at the rfc anyhow we are hoping to start on my Jan tx and instead of gonal f for stims i will be on menopur *450* a day (mega dose) and if when it comes close to e/c time and there hasnt been much action with my ovaries we can abandon that cycle ,just pay for drugs and scans and we will try a different combination of drugs for next go if needed.I felt really comfortable with him and the clinic ,so its all system go.I memtioned to him about all the waiting lists here for private tx and he was really quite shocked ......its funny how things are so different across the pond.So im all excited about it now ,going to my gp on friday to see if she would be willing to give me any of my drugs on the nhs.....hey if you dont ask you wont get ,sure all she can say is no  
So thats all the news from me ,hope yous are all well and chat soon.
Emma xx


----------



## shaz2

emak im soo delighted for you honey, amazing news at long last and thank god they are going to do things differently for you..xx


----------



## yellazippy

Emma great news you are getting started again Lister sounds like they really know what they`re doing   

I will be following your journey with interest wishing you all the luck in the world     

Shaz great to see you`re home again and hopefully feeling much better  

 to everyone xx


----------



## shaz2

hey yellazippy thanks mrs, im so glad to be home..xx


----------



## lmk

emak i am so happy that lister is proving the be the better clinic for you, i sincerely wish you all the best for a successful tx      as for scan in the coleraine area i havent a clue did you try ringing the casueway hospital? i hope they'll be able to assist you, maybe meet a day if you are up in these part of the woods!!!  thank you for the well wishes for my scan as for how many there is i'll be happy just to hear a wee heartbeat.  

shaz all the best for your scan tomorrow honey, hope you are takin it easy and i am so happy you are home in your own comfort  

loopybud enjoy work hope time flies and i'll let you know  

lgs as loopybud said tell you evil sil to butt out of your business   jealousy gets you nowhere 

girls please include us in your  tonight    lmk xxxxxxxx


----------



## lmk

molly enjoy gay paris, and congrats girl on getting started for fet    dont bring us back anything too big      enjoy all the french champagne and fab food sooooo jealous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellazippy

LMK                                            
Looking forward to hearing all about your scan tomorrow


----------



## molly777

imk, ah thanks hun, can't wait to get there so excited...

will be praying for you tonight that all goes well tomor and  will light a wee candle in some church in paris for you too   all the very best, can't believe i will have to wait til next monday to hear how you get on...

shaz you too hun, will be praying that your scan goes well, and hope your feeling better now too and sleeping better since you got home... its hard to sleep in hospitals...

Jomag, so happy for you hun, as i said on the other thread it definately gives us all hope... 
take care..

Emma, delighted your appointment when so well and that your happy with Lister, it sounds great
best of luck hun.... 

andrea, if your about how are you? hope you and dh are keeping well... 

chat later girls..

hugs M777
have to pack  so excited....i did mention I'm going to PARIS tomorrow


----------



## Ladyhex

molly777 have a really good time in Paris 

Lmk     everything goes well tomorrow hun 
shaz hows you feeling 

Emak ..happy days that your appt went really well. i wish you all the luck in the world
lgs..give your SIL a good  

sweetchilli and jellybaba go to hear from you both 
andrea and lia.g hows you both keeping

cheers for all the messages girls


----------



## IGWIN79

Girls i need help lol went and bought a bed i really wanted of ebay and payed for it then they told me they dont deliver to northern ireland and that it would cost me 120 pound delivery 
have yous any idea how i can get it over any chealper really upset now was looking forward to chrisining it      
any ideas


----------



## Ladyhex

would it not be cheaper for you to go and get it yourself


----------



## shaz2

hey girls

lmk ill be   ing away onight and tomorrow for you honey, let me no how u get on..xx

sweetchilli is there any one can bring it over by boat for ye other than that u are probably snookered unless u go over there for a wee christning party...lol..  

Ladyhex im doing ok now thanks, how are you feeling today?  

Emak fancy catch up as ur off on holidays??..xx 

molly have a brilliant holiday xx

well girls as most of use know we have our scan tomorrow as well so if ye can squeeze on into yer prayers tonight they would be much appreciated..xx

hello to everyone xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Shaz i dont do    but i will do one for you tonight and the same for you lmk


----------



## yellazippy

Shaz sorry mrs i didn`t realise it was your scan too tomorrow...all the best


----------



## shaz2

thanks mrs..


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Girls good luck with your scans tomorrow....

Missy xx


----------



## IGWIN79

shaz and imk good luck for tomorrow


----------



## emak

Shaz just want to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Babyrocks

Jomag. What a shock!!!!! And what a happy story. Brought tears to my eyes. So so so deligted for you both. What a deserving couple. So so chuffed for you x x x


----------



## Cate1976

Shaz: Glad you're back home now, hope scan goes well tomorrow.

lmk: Hope your scan goes well.

jomag: Congrats on your BFP, hope your pg goes smoothly.

lgs: I'm with loopybud, sounds like your SIL is jealous. I know it's hard but don't let it spoil your happiness.

molly: Hope you have a great time in Paris. Congrats on starting tx when you get back from Paris.

emak: Fantastic news, sounds like the Lister really know what they're doing and give the tx that's right for you. I really do hope that you get a BFP.

sweetchilli: Where in England does the person who you've bought the bed from live? Rather than paying £120 for it to be shipped over by courier, it might be cheaper for you to get a day return on the ferry and negotiate place and time to meet the seller especially if you offer to pay their fuel costs. If it's a double bed you've got, it should fit in the back of an estate car with the back seats down. If not then you could use a roof rack, if the overall height isn't above a certain height, you shouldn't get charged extra.


----------



## Mamabud

Shaz and Imk - hope all went / goes ok to-day.

Emak - Lister sounds ideal.  It really gives some hope.  I definately have a bump now - not just looking fat now lol!

Sweetchilli - sorry, no idea about the bed.  Can you get a refund?

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## jellybaba

Hi all, hope yous are all good on this lovely sunny Oct morn!

Ladyhex, congrats on 17 all fertized eggys - did you sprinkle them with magic babydust when theywerenlt looking? Lol

shaz 2, hope scan went well for you today, looking forward to hearing your full report!

Jomag, you lucky luck girl, take care of your wee bean and I really truly wish you a very happy 8 months woo hooo!


----------



## Cate1976

Ladyhex: Congrats on such good fertilisation. Sorry you had to have freeze all though. Did the clinic give any indication as to how it'll be before you can have FET? Day of my EC, the nurse said it'd be 3 mnths but then when I had my review just over 3 weeks later, consultant said that I could start d/r on my next cycle which I did.


----------



## lmk

1 mini lmk on board with a strong hb dh andi are over the moon!!!  thank you ladies for being there and helping me through the past few months you are simply the best!!!!!!!

love to all xxxx


----------



## Babypowder

LMK AND DH     FAB NEWS!


----------



## jellybaba

where is everyone?

Anyone heard from Shaz 2? If your looking in on us hope everythings ok chick


----------



## IGWIN79

Imk whooo hoooo i am so so so so so so so happy for you dh and your wee bean look after yourself hun xx

shaz hope everything is ok hunnie


----------



## emak

Lmk delighted for you both


----------



## IGWIN79

hey i got me bed delivered yeeeehaaa         
i am painting my hall stairs and landing right now but will keep laptop beside me to check on shaz


----------



## Babypowder

Shaz hope all is well, thinking about ya 

Sweetchilli im decorating aswell-spare room, grey and white is the colours, and a splash of red maybe for Chrismas time!


----------



## IGWIN79

babypowder ,... oh that sounds nice my halls like a taupe colour , its a pain just having to do it    you holding me back from me painting        how are you hun


----------



## emak

Girls i texted Shaz to tell her to get online as yous are all concerned for her .Her DH texted back she is driving on way back from Belfast ,so im sure she will come online when she gets home  

SW gone come up to Derry and do my living room for me ,i cant shift DH into action   

Anybody going to the novena tomorrow night ,think Shaz and moi are going


----------



## IGWIN79

emak i would love to hunnie but i think  i will be F****** crippled after doing mine      

good to here shaz is ok


----------



## Babypowder

sweetchilli said:


> babypowder ,... oh that sounds nice my halls like a taupe colour , its a pain just having to do it   you holding me back from me painting       how are you hun


ooh taupe is lovely, have you finished yet? lol!
x-factor-whos's voting for the twins     GETTTTTTT THHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEMMMM OOUUUUUUT!!


----------



## IGWIN79

ooh taupe is lovely, have you finished yet? lol!
x-factor-whos's voting for the twins     GETTTTTTT THHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEMMMM OOUUUUUUT!!

[/quote]

Finished lol my back and neck are killing me now  yes totally agree with ya on the twins cant stand them SO themmmmmmmmmmmm ouuuuuttttt there to cocky   

i cant do them flaming qoute thingys lol


----------



## shaz2

hi girls 

sorry for the delay had so much running around to do today, thank use all for your messages..xx 
Well girls we have 2 wee sacs but could only got one heart beat, obviously today was tinged with some sadness but all in all we are still over the moon with that and totally delighted that the heart beat was there today, ive always said im not greedy and that i would be more than delighted with one.

xxxx


----------



## Babyrocks

Shaz, great great news on your wee heart beat. Keep well x x x


----------



## Squirrel24

Shaz brilliant news girl - hope ur keeping ok and ur wee bean is doing great.  did they say there was any chance of another one being late developer? No matter what u get u wil b blessed.


----------



## IGWIN79

awe shaz so pleased for you hunnie  congrats for you and dh , i have been checking on alnight to see if you were on , i am so so sorry to here about your second wee bean 
hears to a happy and healthy 8 months ahead hun  look after yourself hun !!


----------



## lmk

well sweetchilli was that new bed of yours a rockin last night?


----------



## yellazippy

Shaz        blessed to have a heartbeat delighted for you and DH

Understandable to feel mixed emotions when you`re told there are 2 sacs though   

All the best with the rest of your pregnancy you`re having a baby  woohoooo


----------



## Ladyhex

lmk & DH
Shaz and DH



what fantastic news


----------



## Ladyhex

yellazippy hows the sniffing going?
did the anti-b's do the trick?


----------



## yellazippy

Heh LX the sniffing is fine i`m not feeling too bad at all the UTI has gone thank goodness still drinking gallons of water 

My AF still hasn`t arrived so looks like i`ll have to head to royal tomorrow i think they will give me something to start it 

How are you feeling??


----------



## Ladyhex

im grand thanks very bloated and sore ...i can cope 

Awww yellazippy ..the witch couldnt even show her face what a  do you start stimms at the weekend ?

it has gone in so fast for you hun


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies how r we all am so fed up the day


----------



## Ladyhex

lgs you will have days like those


----------



## lgs30

think am gettin a little anixous now lol


----------



## Ladyhex

you think you only have about 9 weeks left really...or he may decide to come early


----------



## Cate1976

Shaz: Glad scan went ok and that you have at least one bean. Is there any chance that the second could be ok but still too early for heartbeat to show up?

lgs:  for you, you're bound to have down days at this stage.

yellazippy: Hope the Royal are able to give you something to start AF. Glad the UTI has gone though.

Sweetchilli: Glad you got bed delivered. Although it sounds steep £120 for courier probably was the cheapest option by the time you added fuel costs as well as the ferry.

Not much from me. Just having to be careful how I sit especially in hard chairs otherwise I get sore back not enough to need painkillers but enough that I can feel it.


----------



## yellazippy

LX start stimms tuesday all being well  woohooooooooo


----------



## Cate1976

yellazippy: Brilliant news, hope it goes well.


----------



## yellazippy

Thanks Cate hope you and twins are well


----------



## IGWIN79

Imk havent got it yet ,but when i do it will be a rockin       
imk and shaz i cant tell yous how happy i am for yous , i had a tear in my eyes last night when i read your posts   
Shaz how you feeling today hun , i know what you mean about there being abit of sadness about the other we bean it hard    but just make sure you look after you and your other we bean , i am so happy for you hun  
jomag hows you and your we bean keeping ??
ladyhex , hope the soreness goes away soon hun , you chicken       sorry i couldnt help it    well yous did keep me going about the chillis !!!
that reminds me crazykate how are ya hun ??
Yellazippy ,,, who hooooo starting stimms on tue bet your pleased 
Babypowder how the decorating going , i am dying today ,,, so sore , even me   muscles are sore  hows that possible   ?? how are  ya hun ??
liag and andrea if your looking in, hi ya hunnies  
Emak get dh of his bum to decorate for ya     you are starting in jan , its nice to know when you starting next, it kind of puts your mind at rest
Lgs its natural to get anxious , i was with both of mine it doesnt matter how many you have its always there , just enjoy the time you have to yourself because when your wee bundle of joy comes you prob wont get any   hope you feel better soon hun !!!

Girls its fantastic to see all this good news on here latley , as the last few months has only been bad news ,and a very hard time for alot of us , may all the good luck continue and we all get are hopes and dreams 

well as for me i fell like i am going nutts , yes nutts !! 
feeling so stress all the time , cant seem to get a day were nothing goes wrong , i dont know if i am over reacting or if it is really getting to much , does that make sence ?    just feels like everyday brings more bad news ,i if it wasnt for DH and my kids i think i would have lost it by now lol 
when will it ever get better
app at origins next tue , and if they cant get me started in the new year  , i will be going to the lister , lister have phoned me a couple of times looking for me to come and see them , they seem really nice emak , i think your in good hands with them 
and i think you will prob have success with them as they know what there doing and they research there drug more  
I had a women from the hungary clinic phone me and she asked why i wanted to egg share , yes the money is alot to do with it , but if i can help another couple going through the heart ache of going through ivf , then at least something good came out of it in the end !!!


----------



## lgs30

girls just back from roe doc sugar in my pee an no wat he said when i walk in ur bumps a while size lol


----------



## shoppingqueen

Shaz I;m really sorry that you've lost a twin.  It's so sad esp when you get so overjoyed about 2 & you plan accordingly.  However as DH & Me know only too well ONE is safer.  This way the other wee baby you have won't affect the one you still have.  In no time at all you'll be a MUMMY!

U take care & I hope & pray all goes well from now on.
Love & hugs
Sharon
xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

help girl  
should i or shouldnt i !!! RING THE RFC

My stomach is really swollen (i look about 5-6 months preg) not sore bar a few wee pains. 
i have pain when i sit to pee(TMI  sorry ) and after

Im good every other way  

Sweetchilli  is my middle name lol   love it ...so glad you got the bed sorted Did your bed come with this 

yellazippy brill for tuesday and i hope you get sorted with the rfc a wee dance for AF to show her face 

lgs hope you will feel better soon


----------



## Mamabud

Shaz and Imk, congrats on your successfull scans.  It is so amazing to see the heart beating away.  It'll be no time to you have your 12 week scan.

Lgs - what does sugar in ur urine mean?  Does he have to do any tests?  Because I've a bmi over 30, I get tested at hospital on 21st October for gestational diabetes, but this is just a precaution.

Ladyhex - not sure what to say.  Would you get anyone at this time of night?  If not, maybe a call in the morning would do no harm.

Yella - Tuesday will soon be hear - another milestone.

Imk and I had lunch to-day in Portstewart.  It was a three course cavery for £7.95 - fantastic value, but there was two very stuffed 'ladies who lunch' by the end of it.  

Big hi anyone I've missed.  Off to bed v soon.


----------



## emak

Ladyhex i would def ring the hospital ,just to be on the safe side .You had a big number of eggs collected and i wouldnt want you to ignore it ,give them a wee buzz see what they say   
Awwwwwww Sweetchilli     hope you get some good news from Origin soon.
Loopybud yummy lunch ,just think the 2 of yous will be off on mat leave next year and can lunch loads.....the babas can keep each other company 
Yella my god time time seems to have flew in with your tx ,hope you find the jabs easy peasy 
Lgs ,its only natural the way you are feeling ,im sure i will be [email protected] it when my time comes  
Girls ,Shaz and me started the novena to St Gerard Majella today     that it will work .....cant do any harm 
Anybody doing anything exciting this weekend?
E xx


----------



## andreaj81

well girlies sorry i haven't been on here in about a month, (not even lurking   ) but it seems the break from ttc has done me the world of good cos i got a natural bfp this morning!!! i am in total shock! i'll be 5wks on mon!
hope you don't mind me posting on here n i hope i don't offend anyone but as emma has already told me i hope this gives you all some hope that miracles do happen!!!
love n hugs to all esp all my buddies, i've missed you all so much  
andrea xx
(ps plz don't mention on ** cos im not telling everyone else for a while, cheers xx)


----------



## blmcni

Andrea - congratulations to you and DH, best wishes for the next 8 and half months!!!!

I do love hearing about other people's successes as it gives me hope that we will achieve our dream some day.

Bev xo


----------



## shaz2

andrea im so delighted for use honey, its fantastic news and im sure will give loads of girls some hope, wat u doing bout yer wee holiday or where u away an all?? i get   some times...lol...xxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Andrea - congrats!  I posted on the bumps and babes thread.

Emak - Imk and I were working out that we'll have at least 4 months to-gether on maternity leave    Happy Days!

Ladyhex - how are you to-night?

Can't wait for the x factor, so exciting.  Mika is coming to the waterfront on 13th Feb - would have loved to go, but my due date is 8th, so I think I'd be chancing it lol!


----------



## emak

Loopybud looks like you and Lmk have a plan there  yous can take the babas for a walk in the morning then stop for a cuppa and a sticky bun  
Right ladies are we all ready for X Factor ,OMG the twins are sooooooooooo annoying   i cant wait to see Robbie Williams ,i LOVE him    went to croke park to see him a couple of years back ,just brill........away to put the kettle on almost 8pm  
Be back later


----------



## andreaj81

shaz im still gonna go, we're headin off on sat. but as for the all inclusive part i'll have my fill of non alco cocktails instead! wish i hadn't spent the money on it now tho, but at least it'll get me a break from work.

how you all feeling anyway...what have i missed?! lol


----------



## shaz2

andrea ye do rite de still go, it will give use a wee break an get yer head round things, fantastic news i just soo cany believe it..lol..not much happening here to be honest, im lying low recently...xx


----------



## Babyrocks

Wow Andrea amazing news delighted for you congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babypowder

OMG ANDREA, GREAT NEWS, HAVE MISSED YOU ON HERE, SO GET POSTING WHEN YOU COME BACK FROM YOUR HOLS!!!!


----------



## Babypowder

Ment to say Andrea, I always used to read your signiture when your posts came up-and its true-there was a plan and its all work out


----------



## emak

Afternoon ladies ,god its got wile quiet on ere ,are yous all away to a party and no one told me    .No news here just checking in to see how you are all doing.Having  a really lazy day ,lovin it !!!
What did yous think of the x factor last night ,i dont  have a fav yet loved quite a few of them,thought Danni was out of order with her comments to Daniel  looking forward to seeing Robbie preform tonight ,yum yum


----------



## apparition

Andrea
wow your story is fantastic.

Here's to a healthy pregnancy and a beautifyl baby.

Hopefully 'bump' into you in the Lagan Valley.

Apps


----------



## lgs30

girls wat a day some woman drove into the back of us in coleraine so had to get checked out baby fine bouncin about he weighs 4lb


----------



## crazykate

Wow Congratulatons Andrea - fabulous news  

no news from me still d/r not sure that it's working    no real psycho moments yet   

Such a busy month don't really have time to worry about it anyway I'll just let my bod get on with it.  A/F has been and gone thankfully and stimms start next wednesday


----------



## molly777

*OMG* I go a way for a wee break and all this good news 
so over the moon for you *Andrea* that is just fantasic so so happy for you
enjoy your holiday hun you deserve it pet 

*IMK*,  hun I'm just back about an hour and I had to get on to see how you
and shaz got on so so happy for you  take it easy and the very best for a healthy pregnancy     

*Shaz*  so happy for you too, when i read your post i let a wee shout out of me and DH though I was been attached in the living room....  , sorry to hear only one heart beat but maybe the just couldn't get a proper angle     

hello to everyone else hope your all keeping well,

had fab time away.... paris is amazing....

chat later

hugs m777


----------



## Ladyhex

girls wait till i give you a laugh 

i was getting my DD out to school this morning and she had forgot something so i went back to get it.  I opened the back door and was just about to step in and a big dirty bird S**T on my head        
lets hope it brings me luk the day


----------



## yellazippy

LX why on earth do they reckon theres anything lucky about bird SH*T funny though


----------



## Ladyhex




----------



## shaz2

aww thanks molly,


----------



## lmk

bonjour molly ca va?!!!!  me personally i prefer to drink cava with strawberries     cheers for the good wishes.  tell us all about gay paris!!! did you do the can can??  get drunk and disorderly??  

hi to everyone else its freaky quiet on here


----------



## emak

Ladyhex       sorry for laughing ,did it bring you good luck then 
Molly glad you enjoyed Paris ,did you go to Euro Disney .....i would LOVE to go but DH is having none of it  
Lmk hmmmmmmmmmm cava and strawberries  
Whats the craic with you all?


----------



## Ladyhex

emak it must have given me luck some way   as my AF came today    so happy 

hows everybody doing today !!


----------



## angel83

Just popped on this morning to say a big THANK U to all the girls at tiny feet who made me feel so welcome. 
I enjoyed the meeting so much and feel less ALONE today.
Its so nice to be able to talk about anything and not feel like I was being judged. 
I also feel that even tho I have a son – I wasn’t made feel different, and glad that my desire for more children wasn’t judged.

Im useless with names but just PM me and tell me where u were sitting then ill remember your user names etc..



Sinead


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Sinead i remember you from a while back i think or should i say i remember the pic of your gorgeous wee boy so cute  

Welcome back glad Tiny Feet went well i`ve never gone to any support groups but i know alot of the girls find the support amazing 

Do you hope to start tx soon?

Yella


----------



## angel83

Hoping to start IUI – signing papers on the 4th November – so I’m hoping that it all goes quickly.

I know I’m lucky having Jack.

How are you Mrs?


----------



## apparition

Hi all
I've been on the treatment forum the last few weeks and have come to the end of our treatment.
Unfortunately it was a BFN for us.

you have all been such great friends I couldnt have got by without you.

I'm going to take a break from IF and FF just to clear my head but I'm going to come back and will need help deciding where to go next. For now we are going to escape in the van for a couple of days as the house feels so sad.

To everyone in treatment - I wish you a gentle journey with happiness at the end.

To the bumps - happiness has found you so far - may it carry your precious gift safely into your arms.

To those journeying again like me - although we may not have our babies yet I have found angels in the friends along this cruel path. The silver in our tears and the clouds above.

Sorry  - there are so many of you left out but I send lots of love and      to you all.
May      find its way to you all.


Love Apps


----------



## Mamabud

Apparition - I'm so sorry that this wasn't to be your time.  Take care of yourself and dh, and you know where we are if you need us.  

Angel - good luck with the iui.  Glad u enjoyed Tiny Feet.

Where is everyone at?  It is so quiet on here


----------



## molly777

Apparition, i'm so sorry hun, really am I'm sure your just totally gutted, you and your DH take some time out and enjoy your wee time away, thanks for your lovely post to everyone it really was very kind and thoughful of you special when your feeling so down...      

lol M777


----------



## molly777

hey loopybud, how's about ya? (thats my best northern Ireland accent there)  

Angel, best of luck in the future with your treatment....

God its so quite on here at the moment...
hope your all keeping well....

have a pre treatment appointment at Origins tomor start next week...  

Emak if your out there did i read you have swine Flu!!!! hope your ok hun  

hugs to all M777


----------



## Ladyhex

molly hows you  the city of love 

molly good luck for tomorrow    

emak Omg the pig flu poor you hope your are feeling better soon   

loopybud lovely pic of you baba 

hows everybody else keeping


----------



## molly777

ladyhex, we had a great time, walked so much my feet were so sore every night,,,,
own fault not great at wearing flat shoes...   
thanks about tomor mrs hex...

how are you keeping?


----------



## Ladyhex

im great thanks molly


----------



## crazykate

Morning all..............must be me with a day off and still having to get up at bloody 7am to sniff!!!!

Apps - sending you a huge big huggle mrs IF is so very tough and unfair!  Take a break mrs, gather your thoughts and when you're ready to jump back on we'll all be here waiting for you    

Ladyhex - how you feeling now? 

Hi Emak - how's things with you?  

Molly - hope all goes well with your pre-tx appt - you'll be starting in no time!     

It's gone very quiet on here    Hope you are all well wherever you are


----------



## holly01

yoo ho ladies 
4got to mention about the new entrance and the new title to the 'RFC' is coming in november (supposidly )  about time eah after 14 years!!
so thats one positive note and i was saying at the omagh meeting that i thought if there was a letter template put on a thread here  (FF)that we all could print of and sign for our local mla's to push for  full ivf/fet in our nhs cycle and 3 full cycles of ivf,the staff of INUK have been lobbying for this but as Sharon says its the peoples voice that needs to be heard and judging by the amout of  us NI ladies on this site we have a very good case to fight,even if it doesnt come into place wile we are waiting we have to think of the generations coming up behind us,our sisters,daughters,nieces etc if we can make the path easier for other's i think it would be worth a wee signature....


----------



## Mamabud

Holly - perhaps if you email one of the moderators, they could sort something.  It is unfair how the mainland had different rules than Northern Ireland.  I definately sign.

Ladyhex - thanks for teh comment about the scan picture.  Surreal to say the least.  Life really is a miracle.

Molly - start next week?  Happy days!  Loving the accent?  Are you not originally from NI?

Just done the housework, so pleased with my-self lol!  Going to make Shephards Pie for dinner - dh will be gob smacked, dinner and housework on one day    Working all week-end so need to make the best of my energy today!

Imk - hope ur enjoying having ur visitors.  How are you keeping?

Shaz - how's the form with you?

Emak - hope ur well?

Where's everyone else?


----------



## molly777

hiya everyone

where are ye all?   missing you guys...

Hey loopbud glad you got all the cleaning done and cooking too, god your hubbies is in for a treat, i'm afraid I'm been bad i'm going out to meet a friend so it might be cornflakes for us   I'm serious i'm a terrible cook........ yes, i'm from down South orginal, went to uni up here and met a lovely wee Derry man in my first year.... love it here    sorry to hear your working for the wkend...

Holly I think thats a brillant idea and if there is anything i can do to help campaign for more treatment for us and our future generation i would be more than happy to help....   how are you hun

well was at orgin this morning and we start on thurs   ..... we do our pregnancy test on the 17th December scary or what!!!! seems a long time away.... I still have to do the christmas shopping yet  
happy to be starting again feeling very positive this time  

Hows shaz and imk how are you both keeping and Andrea hows you hun,

app thinking of you hun 

hello to everyone else have a lovely wkend 

hugs m777


----------



## Babyrocks

Goodb idea holly. With the amount of cuts in the health service spend this year and next we will be lucky to hold on to what we have!!! I'm still in the anti natal ward in the royal at the minute and they're threatening to go from 19 beds to 5 beds and that's just in anti natal alone. On top of that they are talking about closing down one p the post natal wards all together. They have also suggested that they will turn awa expectant mums from registering with RMH once RMH has reached it's planned pregnancy patient number of 4600. No idea where these mums to be will go. There is constantly no neonatal cots for premature babies and critically ill  mums and babies are being transferrd every day to antrim, the ulster and Glasgow. We need to fight to keep our services. Anyway , that's my rant over!!! Hope everyone is keeping well x x x


----------



## emak

Hi everyone ,thanks for all the get well messages ,not feeling too bad the heavy flu feeling is leaving me ,but i am drained of energy.......so bored stuck in the house   jes no pleasing me if i was at work i would be wishing the time away so i could get home  .DH is now complaining that he is feeling unwell...all my fault of course 
Babyrocks i see your still in hospital ,i hope you and baba are keeping well ,its a disgrace all these cuts they are planning in the health service WTF   i do think that we the patients need to have our voices heard ,so Holly i will be sending a letter to my MLA ,i hope that many more will do the same.
Molly yipeee that you have got a date to start again   to god that christmas 2009 is a very very happy one for you and DH  
Loopybud hmmmmmmmm shephards pie ,yummy   how you keeping chick?
Lmk hows you ,back at work yet  
Ladyhex when do you hope to have e/t?
Crazykate hope you enjoyed your day off ,did you do anything nice?
Apps we are all here for you when your ready to jump on the ole rollercoaster again    
Hows the rest of you all doing ,enjoy the weekend girls 
Emma xx


----------



## molly777

aaaaaaah thanks emak, read what you said to DH   thanks....
Hope you will be back on your feet soon, get a few good DVD, a few bottles of vino and a hot water bottle that should make you feel a wee big better   oh a wee bit of TLC from DH  

ah babyrocks you most be pulling your hair out in there at the moment... are you getting out this wkend?
do you have many people coming in to see you or is your phone bill mad.... !!!! anyway hope you and the babies are keeping well and there hanging in there and getting nice and big, take care  

anyway chat later hugs to all M777


----------



## lmk

hi all where is everyone??!!  i hope you all are well and enjoying this fab weather    

emak OMG the little  got you hope you are drinking plenty of hot toddies!!!!!!  i recommend them  

loopybud visitiors are away and i am shattered but i loved having them here, v jealous of them having vino without me!!  but i made up for it with food!!!!!!!!!!!  hope you are well sorry i forgot about your scan, pity london wasn't playing ball  

molly glad to see you are getting on the ball, bring it on!!! are you for having a wee final  this weekend?!

dh took us for a drive yesterday and took us on a mystery tour, we got a mystery alright got lost up in the mountains thought i would have to ring mountain rescue but we had no reception!!!! finally found civilsation about 1 hour later!!!!!

hurry on x factor!!!  take care all xxxxxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Imk - mountain rescue lol!  Where did u go?  Glad u enjoyed the time with ur visitors.  When ur's appt with the midwife?  Is it to-morrow?  Hope ur keeping well.

Emak - glad you are starting to feel better.  i'm keeping the very best thank.

Molly - it's funny how when u go to uni, everything changes.  I moved out of home, and met my dh - ended up never going home to live again - broke my mum's heart lol!

24 weeks to-day    Getting tested on wednesday for pregnancy diabetes- just routine due to my bmi.

Louise


----------



## lmk

hello all  

emak how are you feeling? hope  the toadies worked!!

shaz hows the form? hope you are keeping well!

missy when is your scan? i think its soon

molly and loopybud falling in love and moving away from home a lovely love story!!!  dh and i will be together 15 years on wed!!! my school sweetheart!!!!

apps if your looking in hope your break away with dh was just what you both needed and you are taking care of one another  

ladyhex,crazykate,babypowder,sweetchilli you ladies have been quiet!!  how are you guys?  sweetchilli has the bed arrived? that would explain your absence


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls how is everyone

Imk scan is wednesday can't wait!! Nervous though! How are you, good luck with the midwife tomorrow??

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2

hi girls

all ok here, scan went well on friday have midwife wednesday morning now, so, so far so good.

Lmk good luck in morning, i know what u mean about being nervous.

Missy cany wait to hear how u get on at scan on wednesday, best of luck honey...x

emak how u feeling? any better?..xx 

hi everyone,,xx


----------



## lmk

missy you will be fine, what time are you up?  no sleeping in!!!!   how are you feeling? missy all i want to do is sleep have no energy for anything!  having my friends over from scotland wrecked me, but it was so nice seeing them!!


----------



## lmk

shaz glad all is well honey and reasurring that you are getting scans, keep taking it easy


----------



## shaz2

thanks lmk, soo glad yer doing brill as well, ive hardly been on line as always tired...lol...xx


----------



## lmk

love my bed................ but to myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls

ah shaz thats brillant your scan went well, best of luck with midwife... glad your keeping welll  

ah now imk I think childhood sweethearts is soooooooooooooo romantic    best of  luck tomor hun hope everything goes great for you  

missy best of luck with scan too   i'm sure everything will be fine but i'm sure its hard not to be nervous.....

ah loopybud your poor mum.    ... I'm heading home this wkend to see mam and dad...I love going home too...

emak hope your feeling better hun 

hope everyone is keeping well.... anyone starting treatment this wk?

chat later girls have a nice night

hugs m777


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all 

Imk scan is at 11.30 so shouldn't sleep in, well hopefully, understand what you mean about tiredness, i seem to get up tired and am wrecked all day, apart from that not too bad few nausea moments.....

Shaz glad your scan went well, tiredness is awful..

Molly thanks....

Missy xx


----------



## lmk

emak hope you are feeling better......



hope you will up and about soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angel83

Good luck 2day Missy97, Thinking of u


----------



## emak

Lmk ,thanks for the soup    ,how are you mrs?
Good luck for all you girls going for scans ,  all goes well
Ohhhhh im so cold ,really thinking of lighting a fire ,but canny be bothered going out to fill the coal bucket in the rain .....maybe later


----------



## jellybaba

Have to agree with you Emak, it is flippin freezing! Sitting in work with my work fleece on and my a*s at the radiator!

could be doing wityh a big bowl of that chicken soup


----------



## MISSY97

Thanks Angel, scan is tomorrow morning....

Missy xx


----------



## lgs30

hi girls its been so quiet on here lol well how is everyone hope all is goin well where ever u all are in tx an pregnancy 
News on me 32weeks now an iv gest diabeties so iv to be monitored every weeks an been told that baby will be at least born 2weeks earlier as hes very big gettin lol




Take care all of you girls an talk soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
                                    linda xx


----------



## lmk

emak glad the soup helped bring on a wee smile!!!!  hope you are feeling 100% soon honey   i am grand just loving the bed at the mo!!!

missy all the best for tomorrows scan honey   

lgs spud needs out my god i was right all them weeks ago he'll be comin out with knife, fork and school bag on his back!!  hope the diabeties goes when baba is born! rest up and take it easy


----------



## Mamabud

Shaz - delighted that the scan went well.  Take it easy.

Missy - good luck for to-morrow at your scan.

Lgs30 - had u any symptoms for the gestational diabetes?  Have you a high bmi?

Imk - all signed up and official now!  12 week scan date shouldn't be long in coming through.

Molly - I still go home on Christmas Eve, and stay at mum and dads till Boxing Day.  Good job dh gets on like a house on fire with them!

Big hi to everyone else, Louise


----------



## lgs30

hi all imk am wrecked but lovin it so am not complaining at all lol this time next month scary biscuits lol
loopybud feeling lightheaded an drinking alot so that all i had am also a big girl too xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wee emma

hiya everyone, just a wee change of subject. i'm on the nhs waiting list for ivf - went on it in november last year. i was told about a month ago that its usually a 12-14 month waiting list.

would that be about right or not?


----------



## Ladyhex

evening girls 

its very quiet on here   

hows everybody doing !!


----------



## Ladyhex

missy how did the scan go ?

loopybud glad the scan went well


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Scan went well thanks ladyhex, one healthy heartbeat, right ovary bit swollen but should be ok in a few weeks... Due date 7/6/2010. When do you think you will get started again??

How is everyone?

Missy xx


----------



## Ladyhex

awww missy thats fab news    
after my next period so here's hoping she will be on time


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

missy that brillant news delighted for you  

hows you ladyhex?

Imk hope scan went well  

cate hows you haven't heard from you in ages hope twins are doing well

well starting dr this morning....   this time we will have luck

chat later hugs to all

m777


----------



## GemmaC

Missy, thats great news. Congrats! Its a relief I am sure to have that first scan over and know all is fine. So pleased for you.


----------



## lmk

molly well done on getting started again honey!!  how long do you dr for? when will transfer be?  i wish you and dh all the best for a successful tx     no scan yet for me hon, waiting on a date should be in the next few wks!!!

ladyhex good hearing from you!! really hope af doesnt play games with you and shows up on time!! how is the ohss?

emmaelizabeth have you tried e mailing the waiting list team to find out where you are on the list?  i rang/emailed everyweek!!!

lgs hows spud?

babyrocks if your looking in hello and hope you are well!

sweetchilli is that new bed taking up all your time     

1 more week off for me and then back to work!!! so excited as i havent told them our news yet!!  hello every1 else xxxxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Missy - so glad all went well with ur scan.  That'll be you getting into the system now with the community midwife.

Imk - it'll be excellent to share your news with everyone.  Do you think anyone has an inkling?

Ladyhex - I hope ur af arrives on time, to get started again

Emmaelizabeth - the waiting is shocking.  My first appt was at the local hospital, who then done semen analysis tests, etc - that was June 2006.  We finally got started tx April 2009.  We went on the list about December 2007, so it was a long wait.  Sorry we can't be bearers of better news.


----------



## Babypowder

Hi  


Missy glad your scan went welll.

Loopybud and LMK hope all is well with the bumps-back to wrk then lmk   

lgs what are you feeding that wain? he's ready for school  

Molly    for getting started   and    

Lx you'll be getting the ball rolling soon again yeeeeeeehaaaa  

Crazykate how your tx going-last post I read you where injecting so is the 2ww starting soon?

 to everyone else.

Was at Origin this morn for my AMH bloods £100   thats the start of it now all right-but you get what you pay for   Hopefully going next week for our consultation with the Proff-they wanted us up next Wed but DP's working-this is also the start of that again-trying to fit app around his job fs!
Looking at tx to start in Jan   im scared, anxious, worried-and oh yeah overwight! nurse said bmi is 34-with their cut off being 33! So she said have all the initial consultations, bloods etc-then lose weight-but I mentioned that I had been in contact with McClure and he wants to start asap-so she seemed a bit   and said it might be different as I've already been his paitient at RFC .
Who knows all I can do is keep going to SW meantime.

Hope you all are well and will pop back on-still limiting my time on here as my tx is a few months away yet-but ya know im lurking lol    BP.

Oh P.S LMK is it safe to mention     yet lol let the shopping begin-I'll have a baby on my wish list


----------



## shaz2

missy fantastic news honey, bet yer so excited now..xx

hello to everyone sorry for such short posts just dont feel the best last while so hope de get on proper soon..hope everyone is doing well wat ever stage use are all at...xx


----------



## Babypowder

Shaz we posted same time-hope you feel better soon. xox


----------



## lmk

babaypowder ~ hope all plans with origin go ahead in jan, all the best for weight loss its so hard especially at this time of year!! but we will support you! i think its safe to mention xmas, but i wont be until i have my hallowe'en. me and dh love hallowe'en so much and i can't wait to have my toffee apples yummmie!!!


loopybud i dont know if they know or not but i canny wait i miss reality and my colleagues!!! how are you today?

shaz honey hope you feel better soon! i hope you feeling yourself soon xxx


----------



## yellazippy

Shaz sorry to hear you`re not feeling too good    

BP glad you have started the ball rolling again January start with lots of new year positivity      

Missy great news your scan went well  

LX let the   raise her head in time for a change i know your chomping at the bit to get going   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## crazykate

hi all only me 

Just a quickie to wish everyone well I soooooo have to do a proper catch up and soon  

D/R started on Wednesday so far so good    EC for 2nd Nov hopefully 

Love to all xx


----------



## wee emma

could i ask you all if you could possibly check out the letter to the health minister thread, started by BumbleBee?

Thank you.


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Imk, thanks hun, dr til 18th nov and et 3rd dec and test 17th dec , been very very very positive this time round
just keep telling myself its our time this time, not letting any negative thoughs in to my head at all....
and all the drink over the last few months has killed alot of brain cells so probably won't do alot of thinking anyway  . I don't know why I though you had a scan this week  ... Thats so exciting telling all your work ones... enjoy every minute of it hun you deserve it.... 

Babypowder, thanks hun, good to hear from you, really hope you get started in jan too...  

Shaz, sorry to hear your not feeling well hun   hope your ok

Crazykate, congrads on getting started, i'm a day behind you, who are you with? best of luck with tx  

hello to everyone else, most do some work here

chat later

hugs M777


----------



## Cate1976

Missy: Glad your scan went well.

Babypowder: Hope you're able to start with Origin in December and that the weight loss goes ok. I was doing WW over Christmas 2003, a few weeks before, the class leader gave us a few hints on which things to go really easy on and which ones we could have more of. I ate fewer sweets and chocolates (some are worse than others) than usual but still went for the nuts and that kind of thing. Our class leader took the practical approach. Losing weight is hard, I've been there.

Ladyhex: Hope AF comes on time for you to start tx.

Shaz2: Hope you feel better soon.

lmk: Great news on going back to work. I loved seeing people's faces when I told them I was pg.

lgs: Sorry to hear you've got Gestational Diabetes. Take things easy.

Emak: Hope you're feeling better.

News on me is that consultant appointment on Monday went well. Both Hannah & Sian are thriving. Still got some things to do in the house which really needs doing. Got my letter today about Swine Flu jab, going to try and find out which one is being given in this area, there's one that I definitely won't be having.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Good luck CRazycate - think of you lots & so hope its YOUR tIME


Great news re scan Missy - a lovely Summer baby this time!  

God luck to you all mid tx etc

Thinking of you always Squirrel. 

Rarely on here now as its unfair to you to express how I feel & it doesn't help me either. Nobody here is in our boat.  Hoping soon our luck will change tho we'd never swap what we had with Grace & James albeit short. 

Take care all

S

xx


----------



## lmk

shoppingqueen, your in my thoughts everyday. you are such a kind and considerate person after the loss you have expereinced still looking out for the girls here. take care of yourself and hope the new years brings happiness to you and your dh ( not forgetting all the lovely ladies here)


----------



## Cate1976

Shoppingqueen: Good to hear from you. Been  ing for you and your family. I really do hope that your luck will change soon.

CrazyKate & molly: Hope tx goes well for both of you and that you both get BFP's.

Babyrocks: How are you, hope you're coping ok in hossy.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## walsh1363

Hi Girls i hope someone can help me i am  going for ivf num 7 after xmas has anyone used Sharon Campbell and if so is she any good


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Sharon thanks, I second what imk said you are such a kind and considerate person after the loss you have expereinced still looking out for the girls here..... 

Hi to everyone else....

Missy xx


----------



## 2Angels

Good news girls i just recieved my golden ticket asking for Dec details, can't believe it    
Any one else get there's


----------



## Cate1976

Fantastic news Pipper. Hope tx is successful.


----------



## lmk

piper so happy for you many congrats!!!


----------



## shaz2

brill news piper, well done and best of luck honey...xx


----------



## Mamabud

Pipper - congrats on getting the go ahead for tx - exciting times.  I wish you all the success.

Shopping Queen,     

Imk - it'll be good to get back to normal!  Time will go quicker.  It'll be scan time in a jiffy!

Cate - glad appt went well.

Babypowder - all the best for January tx.  How much weight would you need to lose to go down one level of bmi?  Perhaps you could find this out, and use that as a motivational tool.  Weight loss is so difficult - seems to go on easier than it comes off!  I am the typical yo yo dieter, and have been up and down so many times.  

Big hello to everyone else.  Louise


----------



## emak

Afternoon girls ,what a rotten day   im freezing !! How have you all been keeping?
Piper congrats on getting your golden ticket ,it will fly in for you ,before you know it you will be sniffing away  
Loopybud ,how you keeping ? When do you plan to finish up on mat leave?
Lmk good luck with the return to work   
Shaz hmmmmmm i bet you voted for the twins last night    
Shopping queen just wanted to send you loads of       
BP you should be able to get your bmi down a couple of points no prob to you ,and you def have a good motivational tool 
Molly ,Crazykate ,Cate ,lgs ,ladyhex ,Missy ,Walsh ,yella ,glitter ohhhhhhh there is too many to mention ,i hope you are all keeping well.
Nothing new with me ,just enjoying the weekend ,had a wee drink last night which was lovely .Went to visit the wee pups that my Harley sired OMG they are beautiful 4 girls and 2 boys ,3 black ,2 golden like Harley and 1 thats pure blond ,i would just love one but DH says no  .If i can work out how to show you a pic of them i will.
Emma


----------



## emak

the pups


----------



## emak

Sorry its a bit blurry


----------



## lmk

emak the wee fur babies are sooooooooooooooo gorgeous, not a doggie person but they have won my heart over!!!!  hope they get good homes xxxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Emak: Great pics of the pups. Well done Harley.

Babypowder: I agree with Emak & loopybud that you're unlikely to need to lose more than a few lbs to get your BMI down enough to start tx in january.


----------



## holly01

john an ed


----------



## molly777

hiya girls, sorry wasn't on over wkend was down south with family...

shoppingqueeen, i don't even know you but you seem such a lovely and caring person, me and DH want to wish you all the very best for 2010...   and  

Emak, i'm not a doggie person either but there so lovely... can i have one pleaseeeeeeeeeee....

Pipper, congrads on getting your golden ticket, good auld Joan Couig was able to get things sorted then...

Shaz, hope your feeling better hun

babyrocks hows you? did you get out for the wkend?

hello imk, babypowder, cate, missy, walsh, loopybud, craykate, ladyhex, igs and everyone else hope your all keeping well...
chat tomorrow girls

hugs M777


----------



## shoppingqueen

Walsh

I've had 3 IVF & got pregnant the last twice after seeing Sharon Campbell.  She's really lovely.  I would definitely  recommend her & I will see her again when we try again 

All the very best of luck with this cycle - I hope with all my heart that 7 is your lucky number

Take care

Love Sharon
xx

P.S Thanks to all of you for your kind posts - most of u don't even know me as I rarely use this site so thank you  

xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Shoppingqueen:  and  for you and your family.  ing that 2010 brings you happiness.


----------



## crazykate

Hi all

Emak - awwwww the pups are gorgeous  

Shoppingqueen - thanks for the pm hun     wishing you well for  2010    

Well scan done this morning (and I'm in work already after telling them i'd be late!!)  Defo not Dr. McDreamy for me unless my eyes need serious testing       All looking good for final scan on friday - wooooohooooo


----------



## jellybaba

Hey Emak the pups are gorgeous!

Babypowder I reckon if you could get half a stone off that it could reduce your BMI downby 1 point and that may be all you would need to be able to go for tx in Jan.. Good luck I know how hard it is to get weight off and keep it off..

Shopping queen can you tell me were Sharon Campbell is. I might consider using her if shes local to me

tks


----------



## Guest

Jelly, any sign of your golden ticket yet?? Mine still hasn't arrived.

Just to let anyone know who might be interested, Sharon Campbell is going to be off work for 6 weeks from start of Dec, she is having
surgery but hopes to be back to work mid Jan.



BB


----------



## jellybaba

Hello Bumble, no sign of ticket yet, hoping that its waiting for me when I get home from work tonight, good old Royal Mail eh?

Thanks for the info on Sharon Campbell, I will have to see if there is one arund the Lisburn area I could use. Wonder do you need to make apt well in advance?


----------



## lmk

crazykate  i cant believe how quick your tx is going!! your eyes did not decieve you! you definately would know dr mcdreamy!!  roll on mon!!!

molly dr for 1 week already well done!!!!!!!!!  how have you been feeling?

emak have to twisted dh arm yet for one of them puppies?  

today is my stay in pj's day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mamabud

Imk - was it yesterday you were back at work, or next Monday?  Friday isn't far away now.  Enjoy ur PJ day.

Emak - plan to finish up early December.  Still not sure if it'll be the 1st or 8th.  Hope to get my form from the mw to-day to give to HR.  The wee pups are lovely.

Crazykate - glad scan went well.  It won't be long now until egg collection.

Big hi to everyone else who uses this board, who I haven't mentioned.


----------



## molly777

imk, thanks mrs.... just am a angry, emotional cow at the moment   ... PMT i think,  i reckon they will all hate me in work, did i mention I'm paronoid too    ...  I can handle it bring it on....
how are you? you have your scan this friday right! good luck hun

hello to everyone else hope your all enjoying the lovely wind wet night  

Hugs M777


----------



## lmk

molly poor you i hated the old side effects of dr so did dh   it's all worth it honey    enjoy early nights and stay as relaxed as possible is my only advice. when will fet be? its all so exciting!!!

loopybud i think its tues i'm back, have to call in and pick up rota but leaving it to fri after scan!!!  glad all went well with mw. 

shaz, missy and fifi i hope you are all are well you ladies are very quiet!!!

emak, sweetchilli, babypowder,liag,mollycat hope you ladies are well and we miss seeing your posts  

ladyhex any word of when fet will be? how is the ohss?

sorry if i have left any1 out but hello and i hope you are well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## qnu

Hi girls
thought i would post a quickie, some of you ladies may remember me i've had a couple of ivfs already, so just had my third over in glasgow and got great egg results etc and got my BFP. we are so excited and happy and wanted to share with you girls, it can happen. i just wanted to say don't give up, cos we were told to give up by mc manus in the royal after our april attempt. i didn't want to ever give up.
i have to wait a few weeks til scan time and i won't relax til i see everything is ok, we're nervous after the first one was ectopic.
so good luck and i'll be keeping an eye on everyone as usual
nuala


----------



## crazykate

Hi qnu - HUGEST CONGRATULATIONS 

here's another piece of good news too - one of the ladies on another thread i post on has just had twins a few months ago...........she got a natural bfp this week


----------



## Mamabud

Nuala, congratulations, I'm sure you are over the moon.  Take it easy and all the best for your scan.


----------



## Babyrocks

Nuala, congratulations!!!! Your story is an inspiration!!!! Good luck for a successful pregnancy x x x x


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Imk still here just lurking about, not much happening here..... Is it your scan tomorrow good luck??

Just wanted to say congrats to qnu and dh.....

Hi to everyone else!!

Missy xx


----------



## molly777

nuala delighted for you hun.... best wishes for a happy and healthy pregnancy  

take it easy lol m777


----------



## molly777

imk thinking of you this morning hope scan went well... 
have checked twice already and no word from you....

 M777


----------



## crazykate

lmk no word yet? - hope all is well  

I had my final scan with Dr. McDreamy this morning    

7 on each side with EC at 10am on Monday morning


----------



## Babypowder

Hey girls 

Just passing so forgive me as I've lost track of where everyone is.

Qnu saw your news     just brilliant after all the heartache you went through.

Crazykate woooooohoooooooo sounds like loadsa follies and DR   McDreamy bonus! Good luck for Mon    

Lmk will have tp pop back on as I see from the posts you had a scan today-     hope all is well.

Molly777 your back in the saddle again       hope all is going well  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## lmk

thanks ladies for all your lovely well wishes.... scan went perfect all is well with baby and everything is as it should be, we are over the moon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly777

aaaaaaaaaaah imk so thrilled for you hun and DH   you most be on a high  

babypowder, i'm doing good hun... doing FET this time round, doing dr at moment so all going fine thanks for asking ... how are you? have being following your post best of luck with losing the weight but i'm sure you will lose whatever is needed, good luck 

Craykate, glad you got to meet Dr mcDreamy mmmmmmmmm he's cute.... and well done with scan

what a rotten day

chat later

hugs to all M777


----------



## Babypowder

Lmk     so pleased for you and DH.

Not much craic with me Molly-my arms aching from swine jab today-they say a 'dead-arm' feeling is a side effect and I tell ya I have it!  Weight loss is slow-maintained this week so because of that its still 4lb off in 3wks, but a/f due so girl said thats more than likely why I didn't move, Origins have unfortunatley told me TWICE that I won't be able to start untill my bmi is down to 33-im 34 at the min  so pressures on as Proff wants me to start in Jan.

We're off to Origin in two weeks for our consultation-somedays im dreading what lays ahead but then you hear the lovely news on here or see a bubba and the want comes back.

2010 HERE WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE COMMMMMMMEEEEEE


----------



## Mamabud

Babypowder, you'll have no problem getting to 33 by January.  Christmas will be the challenge, but even to maintain over the few days would be good.

Imk - delighted for you

Crazykate - all the best for ec to-morrow.

Where is everyone else at?


----------



## lmk

crazykate all the best for ec tomorrow     

who is leavin x factor tonight??!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Crazycate wishing you all the luck in the world hunnie


----------



## lgs30

hi girls hows every one doin ?been lurkin a while so not up to date on every but hope ur all fine

News on me am now on insulin 2 times a day as i took gest diabeties an been took in on the 3rd of dec to be started so its all fun an games


----------



## Cate1976

Nuala: Congratulations, so pleased that you've got BFP. Hope next 8.5 months go smoothly.

CrazyKate: Hope EC went well and that you recover soon.

lgs: Sorry to hear you've got GD, hope it clears up after you've had your baby so that you can have a few treats over Christmas/New Year.

lmk: Glad your scan went well. The next one is brill, everything is so clear.

Babypowder: You've 2 months to get your BMI down to 33, in your situation I'd try to get it down to top end of 32 before Christmas so that if you do put on a lb or 2 then you'll be at bottom end of 33 for starting tx. I'll see what I can find in the WW stuff that my Mum gave me to see if there's mention of which 'Christmas treats' are lowest in calories/saturated fat.

Babyrocks: Good to hear from you.

Not much on me, consultant appointment in Strabane went well, Dr P is going to try and get my Swine Flu vaccine sorted as I haven't heard anything (left my name and phone number on the answer phone of the appointments hotline last Tuesday).


----------



## crazykate

Hi all

I just thought I'd drop in and tell you I got 15 eggs - feeling a little tender down there this morning but all is good.  Blood pressure was very low so I just came home and slept all afternoon.  

Going to phone the Embriologist now.............


----------



## crazykate

ok and the results are............

12 fertilized; 5 are going to be official frosties; 7 are out for culture and ET is on thursday at 11


----------



## Babyrocks

Great crop crazycate!!!! You should have choice of some great wee embies to put back in


----------



## lmk

fab result crazykate  rest up and take it easy honey!!!!


----------



## crazykate

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BETTY-77


----------



## shaz2

happy birthday betty...xxx  

crazy cate well done on such fantastic results, rest up and take it easy..xx


----------



## Mamabud

Congratulations kate - fantastic results.  All the best for transfer on Thursday.  

Lgs30 - hope ur being good and not eating too many sweets things lol!  Seriously, not long now until you have the baby.  I hope the diabetes clears when he comes.

Cate - it won't be that long now until you're due too.  How are you feeling?

Imk - all the best for to-morrow - first day back at work.

Big hello to everyone else.


----------



## Cate1976

Crazykate: Good crop of eggs, hope ET goes well and that you get BFP.

Betty77:  . Hope you're having a great day.

lmk: Hope your first day back at work goes ok.

I'm doing grand, still able to get out and about although I do get the bus into town now and I'm walking slower than I used to. Doing the last bit of sorting that needs doing in the house, it's nothing major mostly a few bags of clothes to go through. Also need to try and get lodgers sorted out, won't be a problem when my parents come over in December as they'll bring their dog. The lodgers will soon scarper once she's been round the house.


----------



## emak

Crazykate what a fab result  bet your pleased   that this is finally gonna be your turn    
 to the rest of yous ,hope your all well ,havent a clue whats been happening around ere ....any craic ,what did i miss


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

craykate, fab that brillant news..... best of luck for et...  

imk bes of luck back to work.... so are you telling them all in work tomor? how are you keeping? well i hope....

betty,        

cate, lodgers? have i missed something.... is your lodgers a mouse or two? if so i know loads of people this year with the same problem.... i'm sorry but i'd have the house on the market.... i just hate them the freak me out.... 

hiya trish hows it going.... any hot flushes yet? not too bad when its cold.... actually its nearly nice  

hello to everyone else hope your keeping well
hugs m777


----------



## Rosa

Hello...I'm new to the forum and just wanted to ask your advice.  Is there anywhere in Derry where it's possible to pay to have LH tests done and the results back the same day?  I'm staying with my mum but living in England where I'm having treatment.  Many thanks. C


----------



## crazykate

Hi Rosa - I'm not sure hun but someone with a wealth of knowledge will be along to help you shortly     

Hiya Emak - thanx, here's hoping !


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi all Patrick Harry Boyle arrived tonight by emergency caesarian 7lb 9 oz. He is beautiful and healthy. X x x x


----------



## shaz2

Mega congratulations to babyrock and DH on the birth of their baby boy.......wooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo..xxx


----------



## molly777

aaaaaaaaaaah babyrocks, so happy for you...wee boy that lovely   hun hope your keeping well, I'm sure you and DH are over the moon....    

Hiys shaz how are you keeping?


----------



## lgs30

a big congrats babyrock to u an d/h a big boy lol so so happy an over the moon for u both


----------



## Cate1976

Babyrocks:  on the birth of Patrick Harry. Lovely names and good weight as well for 37 weeks. Impressed with how soon after the birth you've posted. Hope you recover from the c section soon.

molly: Yep, the lodgers are mice, got 2 of the wooden traps last night (have 3 of the plastic ones in the house but DH needs to check them cos he won't let me do it while pg even though I could dispose of them without touching the mouse) put peanut butter on them for bait, heard one go and went to look only to find bait gone no lodger. Going to keep going with the traps until my parents come over. House is rented from Housing Executive and we don't want to move.

Rosa: , can't help you with LH tests in Derry but someone on here should know.

Not much on me, still waiting for Swine Flu appointments to get back to me, just been talking to a friend of mine who knows more about SF due to his job and he's said to keep trying the hotline. Will try tomorrow to see if I can get through.


----------



## emak

Babyrocks and DH   on the birth of your wee boy    

Rosa   im from Derry and im afraid i dont know of anywhere local to get LH tested and results back on the same day .It maybe worth giving the rfc in Belfast a ring as i know they do private bloods and scans for patients having tx elsewhere and the results are back by early afternoon ,its a bit of a trek though  if you do hear of anywhere in Derry ,let us know please.

Cate hope you catch your wee friends soon

Molly how you pet ,what stage are you at yet?
Crazykate good luck for e/t
Loopybud u looking forward to no work this christmas  
Lmk hows it been since you started back?
What about the rest of yous ,hope you are all well .....OMG what is happening with the weather


----------



## GemmaC

Babyrocks and DH - a BIG congrats to you both! A beautiful baby boy. Aweee...   

Emak, I am with you on the weather, what a shower we have just had! 

Cate, try melted chocolate, they wont get that off, I have a real phobia with mice, I am lifting my feet up at the moment with the though of them. This cold weather they are mad to get inside, hope you get them caught soon.


----------



## lmk

hi ladies hope all are well and all tucked in on this rotten night!!!

my 1st day back was great and the girls were fab!!  i actually think getting back has done me the world of good!!  really good getting into a routine again.  

molly hows dr going?  you still teary? take it easy honey and rest as much as you can  

emak all is well with me!  how are you? all recovered from the flu?  hows the pups? did you get your xmas outfit sorted?

shaz and missy how are you girls?  babypowder and sweetchilli hope you are behaving too!!!

loopybud are you counting down the days now?  i be ticking each day off the calender 

cate i'd be crapping myself if i seen a mouse dh deals with that carryon    i'd be back with mum if i seen one!!  dh is a country boy and i'm a "townie" so he says


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

oh its   and rotten...

Cate i heard if you put a wee bit of mars bar on the trap the love that   worth a try... waste of chocolate though but anything to get rid of them... sister had one in her kitchen it was sitting on the toaster   she lives in the country but she was on the phone to mam at the time when she saw it and her screams could be heard all over the country..... 

Imk I'm doing ok was a wee bit stressed over the wkend... it stresses me a wee bit thinking of testing the 17th dec.... but I'm calm now  , as i do feel very lucky i'm only doing FET and I have eggs and plus I'm been very positive and thanks hun for asking.  how are you? i bet it was lovely telling everyone in work... i'm sure they were all so happy for you....

emak I'm good thanks hun? how are you? yes did you get something for the xmas party?  hope your going somewhere nice....

hows everyone else keeping? well I hope....

chat soon hugs to all love M777


----------



## lmk

molly you just take it easy hon, and if you want a moan or a hug you come on here and i'll help you out!!!  or if someone needs a   i'll do that too     

((((((BIG HUG)))))) for molly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly777

ah thanks imk.... your such a wee pet


----------



## lmk

i know molly      

i'm away to bed, sweet dreams xxxxxx


----------



## Rosa

Have tried to find somewhere in Derry for same day LH results.  It doesn't look like anywhere will do it.  Altnagelvin suggested going to GP but it would take 4 days for results.  I also tried NWIH at Ballykelly but they will only treat their own registered patients. You would need to get a referral to a consultant there, have an appointment with them and then they would be able to do it.  But she did say it would be expensive.  Cheers Rosa


----------



## galaxy girl

baby rocks - Congratulations on the birth of Patrick!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Big congrats babyrocks on the birth of your son


----------



## sunbeam

Congratultions Babyrocks well done!!!!!!!!!!  A lovely wee boy!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey Sweetchilli hows things?


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls,

Babyrocks - congratulations hun I've posted on bumps and babies thread

Was wondering girls should we start a "Congratulations Thread" or not 

Molly - try some bacon on the trap, again another waste but apparently it works  

Emma - how you doing mrs? 

Well as for me, I ended up at the RFC yesterday with possible ohss thankfully it wasn't just very enlarged ovaries and a bruised bladder from EC.  Symptoms very much calmed down this morning so EC went ahead - Tell you what though I thought I was gonna leap of the bed when Dr. McManus put the speculum in holy f...k it was sore but I am pleased to say that I have 2 x 8A embies on board and another 8A and two others added to the 3 that are already in the freezer  

Had a duvet day today and back to work tomorra


----------



## Babypowder

Well done crazykate congrats on being 

Fab grades! and some snowbaby siblings


----------



## Babypowder

Oh p.s the spectrum I hear ya sista   friggin' sore after e/c


----------



## Cate1976

CrazyKate:  on being PUPO.  and  for a BFP. 

News on me is that yesterday I managed to get through to the Swine Flu appointments. Getting the jab 6pm next Thursday in Strabane, couldn't have it in Omagh due to Altnagelvin not being able to access the system for Omagh. Going to London/Derry with a friend tomorrow to get a few things.


----------



## wee emma

hello everyone, hope you're all keeping well  

oooooh, i got my little white envelope yesterday, i'm ridiculously excited  

have a nurse led appointment on the 26th november, then i have to tell them the date of my december af (you all know this stuff already don't you, i know i'm babbling). how long after that then does it all properly start?


----------



## lgs30

hi every one hope ur all well god i think its gettin colder by the day iv a big pot of home made soup on mmm


----------



## wee emma

thank you loopy   i've been trying to read up on it all. so, what happens after that?

and do you have any suggestions on what we can do? acupuncture, vitamins etc? i can't really afford another go so i would like to throw everything at this one


----------



## wee emma

thats sad about your babby, i am a twin and i always feel for those who lose theirs.  

phew, that takes longer than i was expecting! gonna find it hard to give up tea  

oh yes, whats blastocyst? i'm doing this at the royal so i don't know whether they would allow me to ask for it (a friend of mine told me to ask for it but i don't know what it is or if they'd let me anyway)

i'm going to have poor dh demented


----------



## wee emma

oh i'm full of questions  

the excitement of it hasn't worn off yet, i'm really trying to hold onto feeling positive and not let the negative creep in. (can't stop drinking tea though but i'm feeling guilty while doing it  )

we're both taking sanatogen mother/father to be and dh is going to (try to) stop smoking, he's not finding it easy.

did you have your ivf at the royal?


----------



## wee emma

oh thanks for that, can't do without my cuppa  

just frightened the life out of myself but (been reading too much) does the royal only put 1 embryo back in? i know i'm jumping the gun abit, i mightn't even get that far but i always thought they allowed 2?

so sorry too, i haven't congratulated you yet   been so busy blethering on about myself.

 emma xo


----------



## wee emma

i'll just have to wait and see then   going to have to stop reading because i'm scaring myself  

its taken 3 years with the royal to get us this far, don't wanna mess it up.


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Crazykate, How are you feeling hun? sounded a bit painful, but what amzing eggs you have...best of luck on your 2ww take its easy and lots of love and best wishes  

Emmaelizabeth, best of luck hun with your appointement and starting soon, see Loopyone has been filling you in on eveything...    yes don't be afraid to ask questions and good luck  

Igs30 amd Loopyone, how are you both keeping? hows the bumps coming along?

Hello to everyone else hope you all keeping well,

chat later M777

ps nothing to report with me still dr and have a rotten headache now and all wkend...  the joys of the dr but I start stim on the 18th yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee can't wait... definately dr is the worse....


----------



## GemmaC

Molly, your poor thing having those bad headaches, and they sure be bad ones on DR, very little eases them but time even with gallons of water I found last time. Great news your getting to start on stims next week, you will feel so much better ones you start them.

CrazyKate, how are you feeling today?

EmmaElizabeth, thats all great advice from Loopy. In relation to Blastocyst at the Royal, I asked this question last time. They said they would not rule it out but normally do a 3 day transfer. This was in April 07 so best to check with them again. All the very best for your upcoming treatment.


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies hope ur all well wat a rotten day its so cold too.Me am still waddlin about mum said am gettin slower round the shop wonder why lol this thur 3weeks an i be a happy woman i wont settle till hes in my arms


----------



## Lola1

Hi Northern Ireland Girls

I thought I’d take a look at this thread as I’m from Belfast, although I moved to London several years ago. I’m having ICSI at the Lister in Chelsea, and remember someone on this thread saying that they were going to try IVF at the Lister. I can’t remember who it was, and don’t want to scroll through all the emails – it would take forever! Anyway, if you’re reading this post I just wanted to say that there’s a really good thread under “ICSI general chit chat for the Uk”, “Lister girls – part 68” for when you start treatment. The girls there are really supportive. I hope it works out well for you. 

Sending       to everyone else.

Lola x


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  Baby rock, congratulations on your little boy.  Cherish every moment.

Cate - I haven't been invited yet for my swine flu jab.

Emak - 4 weeks till I finish.  Can't wait to be off.  I've worked every Christmas since I was about 12 lol!  How's u?

Lgs30 - 3 weeks - omg - how exciting.

Crazykate - congrats on being pupo.

Imk - how's the form doll?

We got the nursery, landing and stairs carpeted to-day, so pleased with the progress.  Have a scan on Friday at 27+5.  Can't wait!


----------



## molly777

hiya Girls

ah thanks gemma, head calmed down now thanks  , really glad to hear your eggs are growing its amazing how quickly things change over a few days and for the better too, best of luck hun with EC will be thinking of you,....

Loopybud, can't believe you are finishing in 4 wks... where has that time gone by.... have you been working on the nursery yet?

crazykate, louise, imk, trish, emak how are you all keeping?

hello to everyone else hope your all keeping well...

lol to all M777


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls

Just an update from me..........nothing happening a few odd twinges but I'm not reading anything into them and very very weird dreams - erm like a swan flying in through the passenger window of my dad's car and attacking his ears     I actually woke myself up laughing this morning  

Hope all the headaches get better soon I think you can take paracetamol before EC girls but not after!

Gemma congrats on your letter hun the time will fly for you and you'll have a BFP in no time at all x


----------



## Mamabud

Hello.  Molly, the nursery is nearly ready.  Furniture coming on Friday, then we'll move everything in.  Just need to order our cot.  It's amazing how quickly time has flown by.  Kate, when is ur OTD?


----------



## crazykate

Hi loopybud

I have plucked up the courage to update my profile at the bottom - OTD is 19th November  

How long have you got left hun? Nervous/excited?? Both probably eh?


----------



## Ladyhex

hello girls hows everybody doing ?

loopybud and loopyone hard to believe you both are doing up the nursery's    

lgs ~ no long now 3 weeks     and you will see you big baby    hope the sugar levels settle after he is born !!


----------



## Cate1976

CrazyKate: Hope you get BFP, your OTD is the day after my birthday.

Loopybud: You might find this useful: http://www.northerntrust.hscni.net/about/948.htm. Glad you've nearly finished the nursery.

Not much on me apart from DH is staying in tomorrow to give me a hand doing the sorting of clothes (they're in bags in the built in wardrobe in our room). Then Thursday, we're getting another bookcase for our study and I have Swine Flu vaccine in Strabane in the evening, Friday will be finishing off moving a few pices of furniture (nothing big) so that we can get the 2 Moses Baskets in our room.


----------



## Mamabud

Crazykate - I hope the next week or so flies by.  I'm 27 weeks now, so just into my 3rd trimester.  Not sure how I feel, just delighted to have got this far!  Fingers crossed for a bfp.

Ladyhex - when do u start fet?

Cate - I'll check that link out now

Big hi to everyone else.


----------



## lgs30

hi girls so fed up the day they have put me on insulin now at munch time as well so thats 3 times a day got up this morn at 5 thinkin i could smell eggs it was turnin my stomach checked every where nope no smell think its my hormons lol went back 2 bed at 7 had to get d/p out to work an take my insulin at 8 my goddness i crawled back to bed after an that was me to 1 this afternoon lol lol lol


How ur all doin gr8 wat ever stage ur at take care 
                                                                    linda xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Crazycate just wanted to say thats FAB news with your TOP embies!!!!  Well done you!!!!  Got great feelings this time!!!  

What a Crimbo you'll have with a baby/ies on board!

Glad all going well Cate1976 & Squirrel - think bout you both lots.  Squirrel I can understand a little of how you feel as I've been there - you're doing so well.  You should be so proud of yourself.  I really hope you get time with both of your babies.  

S
xxx


----------



## molly777

hiys girls

shoppingqueen, I just wanted to say i think your amazing  .... you've bee through so much
I want to wish the very best for 2010 and in the future.....lol and hugs and prayers

Hugs M777


----------



## shoppingqueen

Thanks molly

Sorry I didn't mention you all but to be honest I rarely come on here & I can't keep up to speed.  I just like to see how the ol' musketeers I knew from b4 are.

I truly wish all you ladies all the luck in the world.

S
xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Molly see ur mid tx

Just wanted to wish you lots & lots of LUCK & BABYDUST!

Sharon
XX


----------



## shaz2

hey sharon hows u honey?..xx


----------



## Cate1976

ShoppingQueen: I really do hope and pray that 2010 brings you happiness.


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

thanks sharon  

shaz, hows things going with you hun?  

Cate, hope your keeping well, when are you due? 

Nothing too excited to report with me , was at accupunture yesterday so next wednesay go for scan and then i start tablets to help thicken the womb... time is flying by.... 
Was out last night in Magerafelt with s few of my friends we went to Sizzlers for dinner and it was yummie lovely place..... Heading to Dublin tomorrow to see a few of my sisters so looking forward to that...

Hope you all keeping well girls...

Imk hows you? and babypowder, sweetchilli, ladyhex, crazykate, louise, andrea how are you?, igs30 hope your feeling alot better, Charlize hows you hun? loopybud and loopyone hope your both keeping well, babyrock  , gemmac and all the other lovely FF that i haven't mentioned best of luck to you all over the coming weeks and months

 and   M777


----------



## GemmaC

Molly, have a great time in Dublin with your sister and all the very best for your scan next Wed. 

Sharon, its lovely to hear from you. I hope your keeping ok.  Thinking about you. I have so appreciate the e-mail you gave me on advice during treatment, its just been brilliant, so a big thank you. 

We got a call this morning to say 4 of our 6 eggs have fertilised. We are so pleased and feel really blessed for answered prayers.  Thank you for all your support. We are back up to Origin at 12.15pm on Monday. So pleased to have gotten to this stage  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## GemmaC

Hi all, just wanted to pop on and let you know we are just home from ET and it went well. We have one grade 1/2 10 cell and one grade 2 7 cell, we feel really blessed. Its my first time getting to ET so didnt really know what to expect but it was just like you all said - like having a smear test. Thank you all for your good wishes. I am away for a wee lie down.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Gemma was just thinking bout you.  So sorry I haven't been in touch biy lost track of your tx dates.  SORRY.

Anyway I;m thrilled to bits that you've EC & ET behind you & you've 2 fab embies on board!!!  Well done you

All the best of luck for the 2ww.

Squirrel thinking of you & hope scan went as well as possible.

Crazycate good luck for testing

I'm as ok as I can be -  a day at a time.  Work helps but its hard.  I should b on mat leave due to have the twins in a couple of wks.  So dam unfair.

Sq
xx


----------



## JK32

Gemma just wanted to pop on and say congratulations on getting this far!!! Well done! I will be   that those wee embies are snuggling in and will give you a much wanted result   

It gives me hope that me and DH might actually get to that stage on our next go.. all the best for the next 2 weeks xxx

Jk


----------



## lmk

Gemma congrats honey being PUPO, rest up and take it easy.  sticky vibes for you


----------



## GemmaC

SQ, its so lovely to hear from you. Like I said I have so appreciate all the advice you have given me over the past while. Thank you so much for your good wishes. I think about you so much, your so brave and I know how hard it is on you. Ever week is bound to bring up the thoughts of where you should have been in your pregnancy. I am so trusting and praying for your next treatment, you so deserve the very best.    

JK, I really do wish you all the best for your next treatment. I remember one of the girls Fiona last yr saying to me it will work next time and so hoping she was right and she was. And I am going to say the same to you "It will work for you" At the moment I know its hard to imagine and its scary thinking about starting again but it will work. I am hear if you want to drop me a line.  

Awe thank you lmk.


----------



## Cate1976

ShoppingQueen: My heart goes out to you. I'll be thinking of you during the next few weeks.  and  to you and your family. Just take things one day at a time.

GemmaC: Congrats on being PUPO.  and  for a BFP.

Nothing new with me apart from having SF jab last Thursday, only side effects were being really tired Friday and slightly achy arm where the needle went in. I asked mw if DH should have been 'invited' to have the jab due to having Asthma and mw said he should. I then said that I was concerned that if DH got SF and gave it to Hannah/Sian what chance would they have of not developing complications, mw told me that by having the jab, I'll pass immunity to them. So glad I had the jab now. DH has asked nurse down at health centre to look into why he hasn't had letter about getting SF jab. Have mw appointment on Wednesday so will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## molly777

hiya Girls

hope your all keeping well, sorry haven't been on in a few days.... busy with work and hot flushes  

Gemma c, so happy for you hun, hope the next 2 wks fly by for you .... lol of love and  

hello to everyone else how are you all keeping?....

I'm at origin tomor for scan to see how dr is going.... its going great  , i know, I can tell its doing what its suppose to do... can wait to start tablets to cool me down.... 

anyway girls have a nice day

chat later M777

can i mention christmas yet!!!!


----------



## crazykate

Hey Molly777         PMA PMA hoping all goes well tomorrow hun 

ShoppingQueen -   hun I think of you everyday.

lmk - hiya mrs thanks for your PM - lots of PMA going on at the mo


----------



## Babypowder

Just a quicky for crazykate............      for testing, things sound good!

  to everyone else-hope you are all well        just on my tea-break, gotta run. Babypowder.


----------



## shoppingqueen

If I remember right you're testing 2moro Crazycate.  The nerves must be shot to Hell by now!

Just wanted to wish you all the very very best of luck.  Hope with all my heart that the 2 lines are there

LOve & hugs
Sharon
xxx


----------



## crazykate

Well OMG I'm soooooooo excited did hospital test and I've got two lines girls one darker than the other but defo two lines so I take it it's a      for me oh I'm sick with nerves honestly DH has been out to try and get a HPT already and everywhere's closed


----------



## Squirrel24

Crazycate that's brill news I'm sure u r both dead excited. Yeah !!!!


----------



## molly777

crazycate, thats brillant so happy for you and DH....  
great to hear some good news this week...

hugs M777


----------



## wee emma

oh thats brilliant cate, you must be so excited


----------



## lgs30

hi girls just thought id let u all no am bein taken in next wednesday 25th to be started my diabeties is not settlin an my liver is startin to play up so there takin me in


----------



## shoppingqueen

WOO HOO CATE!!!!  Had to check how u got on this am at work but couldn't post til now!!!  I'm thrilled to bits for you both!  With those fab embies there well could be double trouble!!!  Mega congrats to you both!!!!  

What a fab early Christmas present!!!

lgs 30 sorry you're not too well.  All the very best for the delivery of your wee one

Take care all

S
xx


----------



## crazykate

awww girls thanks so much - I am truly blessed to have such great FFs your support has been great throughout this very long road    

lgs hun sorry to hear things aren't settling down for you hun - wishing you well I'll be thinking of you


----------



## Cate1976

CrazyKate:  on your BFP. Hope the next 8 mnths go smoothly.

lgs30: All the best for next Wednesday, will be thinking of you.

News on me is that mw appointment went well, she thinks I'm doing brill still being able to get out and about. Getting the 2nd bookcase for the study tomorrow so that the last of the sorting and getting things where they should be can be done. DH will be doing any lifting and moving of boxes.


----------



## holly01

Awwwhhhhh crazykate so delighted to see ure fab news,its been a long road for u both.congrats!!!!!


----------



## crazykate

Thanks Cate and Holly I don't think it's gonna sink in for a bit!!


----------



## Cate1976

CrazyKate: Enjoy the looks on people's faces when you tell them the news. DH and I said we'd tell my parents, my sister (had to tell them over the phone) and a few close friends at church when we got the BFP. Day after getting BFP I went into work and my 'afternoon all' when I got up to the staffroom was a bit too cheerful and I still had a big  on my face which gave it away.


----------



## lmk

CRAZYKATE WHOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO  mega mega  to you and dh on your    i bet you are on   so happy as you guys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lmk

lgs take care of yourself and i wish you all the best for next wednesday, finally you'll meet your wee spud!!!


----------



## lgs30

crazykate congrats hun


----------



## galaxy girl

Kate!! Fantastic news!!


----------



## molly777

crazykate so happy for you and DH  ,   for a happy and healthy pregnancy

LOL M777


----------



## IGWIN79

Just popping in to say congrat to missus crazykate , so happy for ya hunnie , heres to a happy and healthy 8.5 months ahead 
congrats to everyone with BFPs 
I mighten be on much but i am keeping an eye on everyone , stalker !!!    trying to keep my mind of all the TTC  
sunbeam i am thinking about you hun !!!!
Molly all the best of luck for dec hun , fingers crossed for ya 
Hi Emak and babypowder , yellazippy, cate, andrea, bummblebee, glitter, loopyone, loopybud, galaxy, liag, lgs, imk , ladyhex, holly and everyone else , i am missing yous all and all the craic  
Loads of love and luck for everyone


----------



## Cate1976

Sweetchilli: Good to hear from you, was thinking about you yesterday and wondering how you're doing.


----------



## Mamabud

Crazykate - congrats on your BFP - you must be elated.  Take care and a healthy 8 months to come!

Lgs30 - how exciting - u'll soon have ur baby in ur arms!

Cate - when is ur due date?  Can't be long now?

Nothing much to report on me.  Keeping well, and looking forward to x factor!


----------



## yellazippy

Morning Ladies

Glad everyone is in good form and keeping well.... i`ve a quick question and would appreciate your thoughts  

We had a failed cycle with RFC and are trying to deceide where to go for our private tx

So i went to the HFEA website were they have a "choose you clinic" facility so i had a look through success rates/statistics and was amazed to see that the 

RFC are head and shoulders above Origin    i`m in a complete spin as i thought if we choose Origin we were getting the better clinic   

I`ve read alot about the standard of care you get at Origin being superior but i`ve never heard anyone mention success rates before...what do you think??


----------



## Cate1976

Loopyone: I think it's a shame that RFC's admin lets them down. As well as 33% success rate for IVF, their succes rate for FET is very good at 36% (when I checked). having said that I only had one very minor problem with admin which was soon sorted.

News on me is I'm going into hossy next Monday to be induced, will be started Monday evening and all being well, will have babies sometime on Tuesday.


----------



## crazykate

Me too I'll be going back to the RFC if we decide to go again at some stage in the future - it is their admin that lets them down a bucket full.  

Cate - wooooohoooo you'll be a mummy next week


----------



## IGWIN79

Well girls AF was two days late , but i could nt bring myself to test , but started bleeding , surprise surprise , thought it was just AF but i passed sorry TMI , one wee hard like bean like last time and have been in pain for the last two days  , so i phoned the doc and she said sound like another bio chemial     when i my life ever going to get back to normal , its just one thing after the other , dont feel like i am strong enough to go through all this again , or to do tx again ,just want to hide away from everyone and be on my own,  i just want my life back  
Sorry for the rant , i know some of yous have had a hard time to


----------



## shaz2

aww sweetchilli honey im so so sorry to read yer post, u certainly are going through the mill at the moment, my thoughts and prayers are with use both, no words can help at this time i know but just know we are all thinking of you both, take it easy. xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe shaz great to hear your news hun , some good news to brighten up my day , was wondering how you got on 
So you seen one healthy bouncing baby     you must be on cloud nine now lol


----------



## lgs30

girls how r we all well this will be my last post as am for hossie tomorrow to be induced still cant belive it lol so il txt loopybud the crack so she can let u all no good luck were every u r in tx an god bless


----------



## emak

Hi girls ,was just having a wee lurk for the first time in ages so forgive as i havent a clue whats going on with you all .
Sweetchili     dear god im gutted for you pet   
Lgs good luck for tomorrow   
Cate you too ...noy be long before you are holding your girls
Yella just wanted to add my tuppence worth regarding Origin V RFC ,yes the rfc have good stats but you need to look at everything including age and also what the cause of IF is .As you may know im a poor responder and felt that Origin was more suited for me at least they were willing to try a different protocol (mind you it wasnt a great success either) then Origins stats for 36-38 yrs old(i think) is lower than nat avg  its just all so confusing as what to do .Good luck with the decision making ,if your were happy with how it all went at rfc maybe there would be a good choice (and a wee bit cheaper) 
A big   to LMK ,Loopy x2  Shaz ,Holly,Glitter ,Galaxy ,BP ,Molly ,SQ and all the ole "gang"   hope you are all keeping well.
E xx


----------



## IGWIN79

HI emak good to see ya  

Lgs good luck for tomorrow hunnie , just think youll br holding your wee bundle of joy 

Good luck cate as well , oh so many now lol


----------



## Squirrel24

LGS - good luck for today hoping all goes as smoothly as possible and am sure u can't wait to see you wee man at last

lots of love Hun.

Emak - good to hear from u again - I'm for induction next we'd so slot of the old crew will be over and done with by end of next week - lgs tmoro, cate on mon/tues and me tues/wed. 

Not so many on bumps & babes thread these days so it's about time we had some more good news stories coming up to Xmas.

Take care all who remember me wherever u are in ur tx.

Special thoughts to shopping queen you r in my thoughts every day. Xx


----------



## wee emma

good luck squirrel  

you are an inspiration


----------



## Mamabud

Lgs30 - all the best for to-day.  How exciting!  To-morrow you'll be a mummy.

Cate - roll on Monday - I'm sure you can't wait.

Sweetchilli   you've really had a hard time of it.

Emak - glad ur keeping well.

Shaz - when was ur 12 week scan?

Imk - want an ice-cream  

All is well with me, just 9 working days until maternity leave


----------



## yellazippy

Ahh Sweetchilli i wish i could reach into the computer and give you a massive (((( HUG ))) what a nightmare for you    

Shaz so glad to hear baba is doing well congrats   

LGS  all the best for tomorrow cate and squirrel too   

Emma Loopy Crazykate many thanks for all your thoughts and advice   we have decided to return to RFC (better the devil you know   ) as far as we know my lack of fallopian 

tubes is our only barrier to the yummy mummy club so hey ho we`ll go again if DP can stick my moods again god love him   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## lmk

hi all hope  

sweetchilli honey so sorry to hear of your sad news huge (((((hugs)))) to you and dh   

emak honey how are you?? what is the craic young lady? we'll have to have a virtual drink some night soon, i'll bring the nibbles  

shaz congrats on the scan! how have you been keeping?  

babypowder honey read your news also, be strong the months will fly  

loopybud cheeky cheeky   stop rubbing it in that mat leave is soon soooooooo jealous  

lgs all the best honey for tonight and tomorrow you'll have spud in your arms lol!!!

yellazippy hope you are well and i'm happy you are ready to start again, dp will understand the moods 2nd time round they're not as bad my dh will vouch for that and i was a ***** 1st time round!  rfc were fab for me both times, i would actually say more attentive 2nd time round.  

crazylate has the news sunk in yet??  so happy for you and dh  

me i have been a disaster from week 12 i have been so sick still to this day i am throwing up but i do not care as i know something is going on!!  baba hates dairy products (lopybud gave me ice cream and made me so sick) bananas and mince are also on the hit list!!  

hi to anyone i forgot to mention and i hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks everyone , yes i went to docs and they told me there was not much they could do ,and that from what i had told then they think it was a bio chemical MC , i know it was myself as it was excatly the same as last time  , so i have no choice to get off me   and get on with it  , the pains and cramping have eased , still a wee bit sore , but feel better today went into work try and keep my mind of things lol 
thanks for all your messages  

Good luck to all yous ladies who are going to meet all you wee babys this week , how exciting  
hopefully i will get on here more often now


----------



## shoppingqueen

Sweetchilli I'm so so sorry.  Life has been so cruel to you.  There are no words.  I hope you a lot of support atm

Good luck Cate1976 & Squirrel.  Squirrel I think of you so much & all my thoughts are with you

Take care

Hope ur doing ok Gemma

S
xx


----------



## shaz2

Hi shoppingqueen, how r u? The cd has been brilliant honey thanks again. 

loopybud ive been scanned every week since positive test and from monday past its now every 2 weeks, all going great bar the sickness, its been awful but ill not complain. 

Hows everyone doing?

xxx


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

sweetchilli hunnie so sorry pet     really am , life is so cruel i agree shoppingqueen, hope your ok hun.....

cate and squirrel best wish girls will be thinking of you both   

Shaz gald to hear things are going well and that your been kept a close eye on.... 

hiya shoppingqueen how are you hun?

Nothing to report with me still started the tablet to help thicken my womb, but am still getting hot flushes... ET next thurs... I wish i could say I'm excited, i'm a wee bit fed up to be honest.... I just feel i have been here before and even at the exact same time of year...even thought about packing it in this morning... sorry sorry for moaning and god i know some of you girls have been through hell and should concider myself lucky so sorry 

have a nice day girls 

M777


----------



## crazykate

Sweetchilli - more hugs hun I've posted on the "cycling" thread too     

Hiya Shopping Queen - how are you mrs?

Lgs - hope all goes well hun - lots of love   

Cate and Squirrel - nervous/excited   Good luck girls wishing you all the very best   

love to all 

kate


----------



## Quond

Hi Emma - and anyone else who may remember me!

Congratulations to those who have been successful, and hang on in there to those who are still struggling through the whole difficult treatment process.

Our baby is due on Tuesday, and I still can't believe that it's real; that we have been so lucky after all we have been through.  I feel guilty when I know there are others out there who have been through even more and have not been as lucky.

I just wanted to give a message of support to those of you still going through treatment, and to those who are pregnant and going through 'I won't believe it until my baby is in my arms'.  We will all get there, please God.

All the best!

Quond


----------



## Leah

Hi Ladies,
I'm not great at keeping up with the thread but I do pop in from time to time. Just wanted to add my info on the RVH/Origin debate. When I was with Origin I asked one of the Drs about stats between the two and she told me that RVH do  have better stats ( very honest and open of her). Her explanation was that because the RVH do NHS treatments these patients tend to be younger and hence are more successful and that this raises their numbers for live births. I don't know what to think - don't they always say that you can manipulate statistics any way you want!
Best wishes to all!

Leah


----------



## jellybaba

Hi Leah yes your are right you can manipulate statistics what ever way you like! I was wondering do you or any one else know where yuo find out the statistics for the Royal?
I would like to do a bit of research on it, especially ion the age:live birth ratio..

Quond good luck fo rthe big day!
Jx


----------



## wee emma

good luck Quond for next week


----------



## yellazippy

Quond lovely to hear from you   all the best for next week   

Molly sorry you`re feeling down but the tx wears on you (as you know   ) keep your chin up    

Shaz hi glad you`re doing well but don`t envy you the      

Jellybaba i found all the stats on the HFEA website have a nosey it makes interesting reading  

 to everyone else


----------



## Mamabud

Lgs30 has a healthy baby boy, born to-day at 11.07, by c section.  He is 6lb9.5oz and all is well with mum and baby!


----------



## Squirrel24

Congratulations lgs on your new baby boy - sending u lots of hugs & kisses.


----------



## GemmaC

Congrats to Lgs and DH on your new little arrival. Glad to hear mum and baby are well.   

Molly, sending you a big hug and hope your feeling ok, not too long now, its hard going I know and we all get hard days.  

Hi to everyone else.  , hope you have a nice weekend.


----------



## deegirl

Hi LoopyOne

I checked those success rates as I thought they were higher than I thought and these figures are actually the percentage of different age groups.  I didn't see it at first as all the tables and figures are soooo confusing!!  Very easy to get them muddled up.  The success rates are lower than that but all on the HFEA website!!  

Dee


----------



## lmk

LGS and DP congrats on the birth of your baby boy!! lgs i hope you have a speedy recovery and get home soon xxxx


----------



## shaz2

mega congrats to lgs30 an hubby on birth of their new wee baby son.. xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Good Morning Girls, 

Just wanted to pop on and tell you its a  . We are so happy to see those two wee pink lines! We feel so blessed and I am so thankful to God for his blessings! The news is starting to sink in. With us both being off work y'day we decided early on that Sunday would be our test day as DH had to work today, my legs were like jelly doing the test. We are just after doing another test this morning to confirm, and yep two pink lines.  
xx


----------



## Cate1976

Congrats to lgs + dh on the birth of your son. 

Gemma c: Congrats on your bfp. Hope your pg goes smoothly. 

News on me is I'm in hossy. See bumps & babies for details. Will update when I can.


----------



## lgs30

well girls only gettin on now got home sunday its bein mad since lol danny is takin his time settlin in but god iv never loved a wee person like it before hes a wee dote i could just eat him lol lol girls thanks for all your kind words an girls never ever give up its all worth it keep fightin
                                                                                        

                                                          linda xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NCKB

CONGRATS LGS30 ON THE BIRTH OF BABY DANNY
         
so happy for you and DH xxxxxxxxxx
love nic xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaz2

congrats legs30 on the birth of baby danny, wat a brilliant christmas use wil have xxx


----------



## Babyrocks

Congrats Lgs 30 on birth of Danny!!!!! Fantastic newsxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazykate

Linda & DH many congratulations on the birth of baby Danny - Don't eat him!!!!!


----------



## qnu

Lgs - congrats on baby danny, so excited for you and dh. so happy for you.
nu


----------



## Babypowder

Congrats lgs on the birth of baby Danny, what a christmas pressie         

Babyrocks loving the pic of Patrick 

Hi everyone else hope your all doing well.


----------



## Bunny-kins

*LGS*










What a lovely Christmas present! 

Bunny xx


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls

sorry i haven't been on in a while just needed to get away from it all.... 
but really really happy to see all the good news...

Lgs30, Congrads on Danny, i'm sure you and you DH are over the moon.... so happy for you hun  

babyrocks, your photo of patrick is fab he is so lovely  

Gemma, congrads hun, a very happy and healthy 8 months hun...   

Yellazippy, how are you hun/

Squirrel thinking of you hun   

hello to everyone else hope your all keeping well whatever stage of the process your in     

Well yesterday i was in origin and got 2 embryos transferred, one was 8 cell grade b, the other 5 cell grade b.... been   

chat soon girls

take care hugs M777


----------



## Mamabud

Molly, I hope the 2 ww flies by for you, and you get a bfp!


----------



## lmk

Hey all sorry for being a terrible FF and not being on line much    Hope everyone is well  

Crazykate all the best for todays scan  

LGS30 hows you and little danny doing??

Molly777 huge congrats on being PUPO honey xxxxxx

Loopybud how many days left to work??

Gemma C congrats on your 

A BIG HELLO to emak,shaz2,sweetchilli,babypowder,missy hope you girls are well   

I'm off all week hope to get xmas cards written and posted, shopping finished and lots of sleep!!!!  I might even put up tree!!!!

chat later ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Hi.  Imk - it's been very quiet on here recently.  Where are you all?
4 working days until I finish!  Make sure and keep Wednesday free for xmas dinner!

Has anyone up their tree yet?


----------



## Cate1976

Just letting you know that I got home 3.40pm. Getting an early night. Hannah & Sian are downstairs with DH.


----------



## MJ2

Hi Girls
Its been a while since I've been on here, was on briefly in July during my last ICSI.
Got my letter of offer for my Dec period so going to get screened tomorrow.
Looking forward to starting again, my 3rd and final go.
Any one else going around this time

Edith


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Thanks imk and Loopybud  

Wecome Edith, i do remember you, best of luck hun getting started... wishing you all the very best with your treatment...

Cate, well hows the twinnies? i'm sure it is lovely to see them at last... hope your keeping well  

How is everyone else

Have a good day hugs hilde


----------



## crazykate

hi all,

I had my scan yesterday - 1 healthy heartbeat    We are on   Nurse said I was exactly 7 weeks yesterday according to her wee chart thingy.

loopybud only 4 days left wooooohoooooo you must be really excited   

btw I have my Christmas tree up!!!!


----------



## Babyrocks

CrazyCate delighted for you!!!!!!!!! Have been following your fertility journey for a few months now and it's so brilliant to hear good newsxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

CRAZYKATE! over the moon for you and DH, your wee miracle at last


----------



## Babypowder

MOLLY777 on the 2ww, as you know im not on much lately and was  that you where at this stage already lots of        and       to you PMA, PMA this is it


----------



## molly777

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah babypowder thank you so much hun.... last time it was me and you on the 2ww
hope the end of this year and next brings us better joy and luck   thinking of you hun    Hope your keeping well...

Craykate fab fab fab news hun so so happy for you... what a lovely christmas for you and your hubbie


hi to everyone else sorry in work most go here

Love M777


----------



## lmk

welcome home cate hope the girls are all well!!!!

crazykate huge congrats to you and dh,  what a fab xmas you both will have!!!  i bet there were tears!!! xxxxxxxx

hi all,  still cant get motivated to do tree,  done the kitchen cupboards and drawers. dh can help do tree this weekend (especially with his hangover from his boys nt out)!!! evil me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lmkxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies how are we all danny is doin just fine an on me iv been a little ill got a womb infection so not feelin the best danny sleepin between 4-5 hrs gettin a big boy now he got weighed on sunday he put on 3oz lol he luvs hes food lol
so heres the main man himself
<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## confusedcarly

HI to all - I'm the new girl!!


----------



## lmk

welcome confusedcarly, glad you found us!!!!  its very quiet on here at the mo but when we start chatting theres no stoppin us  


I have to go xmas shopping tomorrow and canny be **** need motivation and crowd control    i feel such a bahhhh humbug, please send me some xmas spirit pleeeeeeeeeeeasseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Carly!

*BIG BIG WELCOME hun! *

If you need anything please shout!  I've blown some bubbles to you for luck! 

lmk... Sending you some Christmas Spirit! I did all mine on Monday!..Quite impressed with myself!



















Big hellos to everone else! 

Bunny xx


----------



## MJ2

Hi girls hope you are all well. 
Welcome Carly, I am about to start treatment,it came up quicker than expected.
Girls, any one that went private- did you get your drugs all from your clinic you had your treatment.
Has any one heard of GP giving prescription for fertility drugs?
There seems to be good success with you girls here
This is my 2nd Christmas of the booze, not that I drink much, but I do like a wee glass of wine now and again
Hope it will be worth while.
Congrats Kate, great news


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi carly , welcome !! you will find everything you will need to know on here , and the girls are all fantastic , i would have been lost with out them when going through my last tx , they are all a great support , hope all goes well for you hun  

Edith good to see ya hun , when you starting  

Crazycate , massive congrats hun , and one wee healthy heart beat , so so so happy for ya  

News on me , most of blood tests all came back ok just waiting on the big one , cycstic fibrosis !

Big hello to babypowder , emak, yella, molly, sunbeam  imk , qu, loopyone , loppybud, shopping queen, babyrocks, bunnykins, lgs , ladyhex ,cate ginger, sorry if i forgot anyone


----------



## Mamabud

Evening all.  Crazykate - congrats on your scan.  Did you cry when you seen the heartbeat?

Lgs30 - Danny is beautiful.  How are you coping with mother hood?

Cate - congrats on getting home - a brand new journey ahead of you.

Edith - all the best with tx.

Carly - welcome.

Loopyone - my job is quite hands on, and really anti social shifts so I really can't wait to finish.  When do you plan to finish up?

Molly777 - when is ur OTD?

Imk - did you go shopping?

I still haven't got my tree up!  Hope to sort it on Sunday.  We have everything down from the attic so that's a step forward!  

Good to see a bit of activity on the board.  PS Hi to sweetchilli!  Louise


----------



## Babypowder

Lgs hun, Danny is gorgeous  

Hope everyone is well and ready for    

Cate looking forward to seeing pics of the girls


----------



## crazykate

hi girls

Carly -   wishing you well on your tx journey    

Edith - good luck to you too hun    

loopybud - surprisingly I didn't cry    I was so interested and excited looking at the screen/pics it all becomes so real it was amazing I can't believe I have a wee person growing inside me!

Hi sweetchilli, lgs, lmk, cate, molly, gemma and everyone


----------



## molly777

hi girls
Hows it going?

Well Cate, how are your and the twins?

Igs30, danny is lovely, how are you keeping, hope your feeling a lot better hun  

Imk, get yourself sort woman   get out there and shop shop shop, I' will do it for you  , my favourite passtime
anyway hope you got loads today and no one bumped into you, as they'll be sorry   

Edith, best of luck starting treatment hun  

Sweetchilli hope you got the result back and everything was fine.... how are you keeping anyway?

Loopybud, are you  really 31 wks? can't believe how time has flown by, how are you keeping?.... testing thursday... maybe, definately not surer maybe later.... can't believe I have a wk and 1 day done already, really though doing treatment at christmas would be terrible but it is a great distraction...

Hiya Craykate, hope your keeping well hun

Shaz how are you hun, hope your keeping well

hello to everyone else hope your all keeping well...   

chat soon

love and hugs M777


----------



## lgs30

hi girls hope ur all well loopybud motherhood is tough am sure d/p an my mum are fed up with me ringin every hr on the hr for advice danny is so crafty the petted lip has started along with cryin to get lifted he nos now when the hood of the pram comes down hes comin out there funny little people but cant remember wat life was like without him we call him r little chicken i no chicken but we just love him so much xxxxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Hey molly i am doing ok , thanks for asking hun  
Listen incase i dont get on later , wishing all the luck in the world hun , i really hope a pray its a BFP for you , big hugs xxxx


----------



## chelle27

Hi girls,

I havnt been here for a while and thought I would come and say hi!

I FINALLY signed consent forms in Aug 09 with professor McClure (Both private and NHS lists) so am now patiently waiting. Just phoned the Royal and have been told to expect to be top of the private list by Feb and top of NHS list by July!

Has anyone any tips or advice on anything I should be doing eg vitamins etc just to try and pass the time before I get my golden ticket 

Cheers,

Michelle


----------



## lmk

hey girls, just a quiky from me!!

Molly how is it going honey?? you are doin a fab job not testin early     roll on thurs      
i got my shopping done yeeeehah only a few bits and bobs to get and i didnt have shopping centre rage   really enjoyed it the buzz and atmosphere was fab, but thanks for the offer will keep you in mind for future shopping days    

Chelle only bit of advice i could give is a good diet and start folic acid/pregnacare plus and for dh some girls partners have taken well am my dh didnt but he ate loads of oranges  

loopybud how is our lady of leisure??!!

hope everyone is well chat later xxxxx


----------



## lmk

chelle should be well man       good luck for a successful tx honey xxx


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Chelle

Wellman Conception which is 3 for 2 in boots for him and any good prenatal vits like sanatogen or pregnacare for yourself (for at least 3 mths before tx)

I also take omega oils 3,6 & 9 (boots)  which the body cannot produce itself  (normally found in oily fish like salmon) they are important for development of cell membranes  

It is also advised to avoid caffeine & alcohol and drink about 2L of water a day

Thats just my personal cocktail but every little helps i hope        

Good luck with your tx     are you going to wait for your NHS go in July or start privately in Feb


----------



## chelle27

Hi Yella

To be honest I know it probably makes more sense to wait for my nhs attempt, but ill go private if it def comes up first ive been waiting soooo long lol


----------



## yellazippy

Chelle the waiting is tough without a doubt  and it can take a few attempts to get that longed for pregnancy   

You have time on your side though at 29 so whatever decision you make you will still be on the roller coaster some time this year   

I`m looking forward to "indulging" in all things nice this xmas including a wee    though hopefully i will start my 2nd tx Jan/Feb

DP and i have just continued all our vits though i have to remind him     he`s very good though i can`t complain    

This is your 1st tx?? How is your DH/DP it can be information over load for the men in our lives


----------



## yellazippy

Girls on another note i`ve been searching for RFC IVF private costs and i can`t seem to find them anywhere on-line   

Can anyone point me in the right direction or just give me a rough idea what they are...thanks x


----------



## GemmaC

Yella, I dont think you will find them on line. You can ring up and get an up to date price. The last time I priced was early 09 - ISCI was £3,600 + drugs.(IVF normally around £300 or so cheaper) Drugs rang from £500-£1000 approx. Hope that helps.


----------



## yellazippy

Thanks Gemma i`m down with McFaul on the 29th i`ll check with him just wanted an idea...gosh its such alot of money


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Loopy,thanks for the reply  hows things with you 

Heres hoping they dont "up" the price even more come 2010   though we had put aside £4000 for this tx


----------



## Bunny-kins

NEW HOME LADIES! 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=220732.0


----------

